# Rising middle class in Bangladesh



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

thinking loud
*Rising middle class in Bangladesh
*
http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.com/more.php?news_id=139310&date=2012-08-07

Mamun Rashid 

All the restaurants located in 'star' hotels, in residential areas or the ones along city roads are having brisk business this Ramadan as far as the sale of ifter items is concerned. Shopping malls are already awake. Be it Agora, Nandan, Dhali, Lavender, Meena Bazar or Shawpno, all superstores are packed with stuff and there are increasing number of people flocking in. The expansion of `KFC', Pizza Hut, Nandoo's or Movenpick are visible clearly. More and more students trying to get themselves admitted to English medium schools, private colleges and universities. Banks are coming up with more `millionaire' like products. There are around four thousand ATMs (Automated Teller Machines) put up by the banks. Move is underway to put up another 200 thousand ATMs in next 10/15 year by a foreign operator. Around 30 million people are using internet per day. I don't want to talk about cell phone here, as it is being used by everyone now and the number has increased to beyond 90 million. Going out for `vacation' is increasingly becoming a usual exercise. More and more ladies are visiting the 'beauty parlours' even in the sub-district levels, more young people are joining the 'fitness' club and all the parks or playgrounds are full in the morning with 'health freak' people. Eating out at least once a month is becoming a regular scene in the urban places. Be it 'Apollo', United, Square or Labaid- all these hospitals' outpatient departments are full, so are their inpatient cabins or emergency rooms. Who are these people? Off the cuff answer is - they all belong to the `middle class'- the fast moving citizenry in Bangladesh. What is their size in the economy, if it is 15 percent of the populace, you are talking of almost 22 million people. With an average family size of 5, you are talking of more than 4 million families. What could be their earning per capita? Our primary estimates put it in the range of USD 10 to 15 thousand a year. What is their source of income? - Salary, small or medium sized businesses, earnings from land sales or real estate rents, or investment in capital market.

Shopping in the `posh' malls, going out to `Kolkata', Bangkok or Kuala Lumpur or Singapore, eating out in the costly restaurants, their sons and daughters owning a PC and hanging out in the lounges, getting admitted in costly private schools, colleges or universities-these seem to be common scenes now a days. Increasing number of people own more than one car or even one apartment.

The middle class has risen and said "yes" to the good life. There has been a definite shift in the financial capacity as well as attitude towards life in the people of the capital and maybe a couple of other major cities during the last couple of years. 

Economic definition of demand suggests that you have to have ability plus willingness to call it demand for a product or service. As for the ability part, Gross National Income (GNI) converted to international dollars using purchasing power parity rates is a reasonable measure of real purchasing power of a population.

Bangladesh's PPP(purchasing power parity) GNI per capita has steadily increased. In 2009, the number reached 1,580 in current international dollar with 5-year Compound Annual Growth Rate (CAGR) at about 9%. Polarization has been a part of our economy for a long time, so not everyone can be judged by this number. Besides, there are numbers beyond statistics also. 

Call it a layman's approach or a more practical one; let us look at the number of private cars in town. From June 2003 to June 2011, about 400,000 motor cars, jeeps and micro-buses were registered with Bangladesh Road Transport Authority (BRTA) in Dhaka. Fast rising fuel cost, grid-locked roads and import duties could not limit the number of privately owned vehicles despite the government's implicit discouragement toward private transport sector. 

People are increasingly spending more for food, clothes and life style management. USD 6.0 billion equivalent reportedly change hands during the month of Ramadan alone. This time, the spending spree was observed even in remote northern or southern districts. Multi-storied shopping malls are coming up at upazila (sub district) level.

"The rise in overseas spending by the middle class and cash transfer to foreign countries have listened the supply-demand gap in the green-back to an all-time high," said a recent newspaper article. Statistics and reasonable estimates suggest that there are more than 1.5 million people in the capital city who fall under the annual income bracket of $10,000 to $15,000. 

Although the number of people with greater than Tk.10 million wealth has been reported at 35,000 plus, the real number could be much larger. The flourishing number of private schools, private universities, private medical facilities, expensive restaurants and parlours all support the assumption.

What is the profile of this segment? The popular misconception is that they are the multinational corporation (MNC) crowd -- freshly coming out of business schools -- forming a joint-income family, and purchasing a car and a small apartment within 5 years of graduation. 

In reality, the MNC crowd is being marginalized by the new entrants in the Gulshan/Banani/Baridhara area in Dhaka. The segment I am talking about are the proprietors of small and medium businesses, who had a piece of land in a good location in mainly Dhaka, Chittagong Sylhet , Khulna or even Mymensingh or made huge profits in the stock market and decided to lead a comfortable life using the profit generated from real estate price hike and share market boost-up. They are moving from other areas of the city or other cities to live near their children's schools. Owning a car is a must now for the children's and the earning members' transport. They are the rising middle class of the country. 

A generation-wise upward shift has taken place as well. The 2nd generation of many lower-middle income households has shifted to middle-income or upper-middle income bracket. 

The psychological shift has taken place somewhat silently. "I have to live for others and not for myself: that's middle-class morality" -- George Bernard Shaw's definition holds no more. From a savings-oriented and conservative culture, we have moved towards a more life-style oriented culture. Birthdays, seeing each other days for the girl or the boy, anniversaries- people just wait for an `excuse' to go for a big event or `halla -kalla' to be organized.

Just to clarify here, I am basing the profile more on the expenditure structure than on the earnings structure. As long as the positive attitude towards materialism is not putting pressure on the corruption index, why feel bad in leading a comfortable life. While we have not exactly made significant progress in the corruption indices, we have not gone down in the score either. 

A sizeable middle class with strong purchasing power and appetite for amenities is good news for business. It is one of the indicators that say an economy will flourish. The business houses get the signal that there is a viable target market for their product, which makes it worthwhile to penetrate the market. This segment is much higher than the entire population of some African or East European countries in terms of purchasing power and expenditure pattern or nearer to the percapita income of `Dubai or Singapore' city dwellers. KFC and Pizza Hut in Dhaka are much larger than the same franchises in our neighbouring countries in South Asia. Starbucks, Seven Eleven and Carrefour are reportedly mulling entering Bangladesh. 

How far these `middle- class' can protect or carry forward the age old social fabric of the nation may be a big question mark and the answer may even and up as "who cares?". They may not be the `Himu' of Humayun Ahmed, or may not take arms if a `1971' like necessity comes up or stand up to protect Bengali language or culture like 1952, they must however represent the `face' of an emerging country like Bangladesh and increasingly a `digital' and responsive Bangladesh.

(Mamun Rashid is a banker and economic analyst. E mail: mamun1961@gmail.com)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## M_Saint

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> thinking loud
> *Rising middle class in Bangladesh
> *
> Rising middle class in Bangladesh
> 
> Mamun Rashid
> 
> All the restaurants located in 'star' hotels, in residential areas or the ones along city roads are having brisk business this Ramadan as far as the sale of ifter items is concerned. Shopping malls are already awake. Be it Agora, Nandan, Dhali, Lavender, Meena Bazar or Shawpno, all superstores are packed with stuff and there are increasing number of people flocking in. The expansion of `KFC', Pizza Hut, Nandoo's or Movenpick are visible clearly. More and more students trying to get themselves admitted to English medium schools, private colleges and universities. Banks are coming up with more `millionaire' like products. There are around four thousand ATMs (Automated Teller Machines) put up by the banks. Move is underway to put up another 200 thousand ATMs in next 10/15 year by a foreign operator. Around 30 million people are using internet per day. I don't want to talk about cell phone here, as it is being used by everyone now and the number has increased to beyond 90 million. Going out for `vacation' is increasingly becoming a usual exercise. More and more ladies are visiting the 'beauty parlours' even in the sub-district levels, more young people are joining the 'fitness' club and all the parks or playgrounds are full in the morning with 'health freak' people. Eating out at least once a month is becoming a regular scene in the urban places. Be it 'Apollo', United, Square or Labaid- all these hospitals' outpatient departments are full, so are their inpatient cabins or emergency rooms. Who are these people? Off the cuff answer is - they all belong to the `middle class'- the fast moving citizenry in Bangladesh. What is their size in the economy, if it is 15 percent of the populace, you are talking of almost 22 million people. With an average family size of 5, you are talking of more than 4 million families. What could be their earning per capita? Our primary estimates put it in the range of USD 10 to 15 thousand a year. What is their source of income? - Salary, small or medium sized businesses, earnings from land sales or real estate rents, or investment in capital market.
> 
> Shopping in the `posh' malls, going out to `Kolkata', Bangkok or Kuala Lumpur or Singapore, eating out in the costly restaurants, their sons and daughters owning a PC and hanging out in the lounges, getting admitted in costly private schools, colleges or universities-these seem to be common scenes now a days. Increasing number of people own more than one car or even one apartment.
> 
> The middle class has risen and said "yes" to the good life. There has been a definite shift in the financial capacity as well as attitude towards life in the people of the capital and maybe a couple of other major cities during the last couple of years.
> 
> Economic definition of demand suggests that you have to have ability plus willingness to call it demand for a product or service. As for the ability part, Gross National Income (GNI) converted to international dollars using purchasing power parity rates is a reasonable measure of real purchasing power of a population.
> 
> Bangladesh's PPP(purchasing power parity) GNI per capita has steadily increased. In 2009, the number reached 1,580 in current international dollar with 5-year Compound Annual Growth Rate (CAGR) at about 9%. Polarization has been a part of our economy for a long time, so not everyone can be judged by this number. Besides, there are numbers beyond statistics also.
> 
> Call it a layman's approach or a more practical one; let us look at the number of private cars in town. From June 2003 to June 2011, about 400,000 motor cars, jeeps and micro-buses were registered with Bangladesh Road Transport Authority (BRTA) in Dhaka. Fast rising fuel cost, grid-locked roads and import duties could not limit the number of privately owned vehicles despite the government's implicit discouragement toward private transport sector.
> 
> People are increasingly spending more for food, clothes and life style management. USD 6.0 billion equivalent reportedly change hands during the month of Ramadan alone. This time, the spending spree was observed even in remote northern or southern districts. Multi-storied shopping malls are coming up at upazila (sub district) level.
> 
> "The rise in overseas spending by the middle class and cash transfer to foreign countries have listened the supply-demand gap in the green-back to an all-time high," said a recent newspaper article. Statistics and reasonable estimates suggest that there are more than 1.5 million people in the capital city who fall under the annual income bracket of $10,000 to $15,000.
> 
> Although the number of people with greater than Tk.10 million wealth has been reported at 35,000 plus, the real number could be much larger. The flourishing number of private schools, private universities, private medical facilities, expensive restaurants and parlours all support the assumption.
> 
> What is the profile of this segment? The popular misconception is that they are the multinational corporation (MNC) crowd -- freshly coming out of business schools -- forming a joint-income family, and purchasing a car and a small apartment within 5 years of graduation.
> 
> In reality, the MNC crowd is being marginalized by the new entrants in the Gulshan/Banani/Baridhara area in Dhaka. The segment I am talking about are the proprietors of small and medium businesses, who had a piece of land in a good location in mainly Dhaka, Chittagong Sylhet , Khulna or even Mymensingh or made huge profits in the stock market and decided to lead a comfortable life using the profit generated from real estate price hike and share market boost-up. They are moving from other areas of the city or other cities to live near their children's schools. Owning a car is a must now for the children's and the earning members' transport. They are the rising middle class of the country.
> 
> A generation-wise upward shift has taken place as well. The 2nd generation of many lower-middle income households has shifted to middle-income or upper-middle income bracket.
> 
> The psychological shift has taken place somewhat silently. "I have to live for others and not for myself: that's middle-class morality" -- George Bernard Shaw's definition holds no more. From a savings-oriented and conservative culture, we have moved towards a more life-style oriented culture. Birthdays, seeing each other days for the girl or the boy, anniversaries- people just wait for an `excuse' to go for a big event or `halla -kalla' to be organized.
> 
> Just to clarify here, I am basing the profile more on the expenditure structure than on the earnings structure. As long as the positive attitude towards materialism is not putting pressure on the corruption index, why feel bad in leading a comfortable life. While we have not exactly made significant progress in the corruption indices, we have not gone down in the score either.
> 
> A sizeable middle class with strong purchasing power and appetite for amenities is good news for business. It is one of the indicators that say an economy will flourish. The business houses get the signal that there is a viable target market for their product, which makes it worthwhile to penetrate the market. This segment is much higher than the entire population of some African or East European countries in terms of purchasing power and expenditure pattern or nearer to the percapita income of `Dubai or Singapore' city dwellers. KFC and Pizza Hut in Dhaka are much larger than the same franchises in our neighbouring countries in South Asia. Starbucks, Seven Eleven and Carrefour are reportedly mulling entering Bangladesh.
> 
> How far these `middle- class' can protect or carry forward the age old social fabric of the nation may be a big question mark and the answer may even and up as "who cares?". They may not be the `Himu' of Humayun Ahmed, or may not take arms if a `1971' like necessity comes up or stand up to protect Bengali language or culture like 1952, they must however represent the `face' of an emerging country like Bangladesh and increasingly a `digital' and responsive Bangladesh.
> 
> (Mamun Rashid is a banker and economic analyst. E mail: mamun1961@gmail.com)


Rather article should be named as 'Rising RAWAMY chor/Thieve's class' as the reality seems completely different in the follwing article.....


&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2472; : &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472;

&#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;



&#2536;&#2534;&#2534;&#2542; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2479;&#2503; &#2439;&#2486;&#2468;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2476;&#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2470;&#2404; &#2488;&#2509;&#2482;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2489;&#2497;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2434;&#2453; &#2447;&#2439; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2476;&#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2482;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2434;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2494; &#2438;&#2460;&#2451; &#2437;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2434;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2496; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2488;&#2503; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2470;&#2482;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2476;&#2470;&#2482; &#2451; &#2465;&#2495;&#2460;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467; &#2477;&#2507;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2469;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2438;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;, &#2447;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2489; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404;
&#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2507;&#2463; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2458;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2527; &#2441;&#2477;&#2527; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2439; &#2464;&#2494;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;-&#2468;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494; &#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;-&#2447;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2479;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2458;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468; &#2474;&#2508;&#2472;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2451; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2476;&#2470;&#2482; &#2453;&#2468;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2476; &#2476;&#2507;&#2471;&#2489;&#2527; &#2477;&#2507;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2478;&#2468;&#2507;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2527; &#2468;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2471;&#2494;&#2527;&#2453; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2503;&#2459;&#2472;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2476;-&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495;&#2439; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2404; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2455;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2460; &#2438;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2439;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468; &#2453;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2496;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2476;&#2470;&#2482; &#2453;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2439; &#2454;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2438;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;-&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2472;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2433;&#2458;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2434;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2434;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2404;
* &#2486;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2447;&#2453; &#2437;&#2458;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467; &#2489;&#2464;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2439; &#2455;&#2468; &#2488;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2478;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2456;&#2480;&#2503; &#2466;&#2497;&#2453;&#2482;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2439; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2447;&#2453; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2455;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2470;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;, &#2458;&#2507;&#2454;&#2503; &#2458;&#2486;&#2478;&#2494;, &#2455;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2457; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507;&#2439; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2404; &#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2527; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;, &#2476;&#2527;&#2488; &#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;, &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2441;&#2474;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503;&#2451; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2507;&#2460;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2474;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2439; &#2476;&#2527;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2471;&#2456;&#2467;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2451;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2507;&#2404; &#2476;&#2499;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472; &#2489;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2476;&#2524; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2480;&#2468;, &#2438;&#2480; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2482;&#2503;&#2460;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2536;&#2534;&#2534;&#2543; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2456;&#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2478; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2488;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2478; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2439; &#2482;&#2494;&#2475;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2497;&#2433;&#2460;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2524; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2486;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2466;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2476;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2433;&#2460;&#2495; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2476;&#2503;&#2524;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2464;&#2494;&#2433;&#2439; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2455;&#2470;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2478;&#2503;&#2488;&#2503;&#2404; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2453; &#2447;&#2453;&#2509;&#2488;&#2458;&#2503;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2433;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2468; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2438;&#2486;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2486;&#2494; &#2458;&#2524;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2451; &#2488;&#2476;&#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2460;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2524; &#2489;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2489;&#2494;&#2433;&#2463;&#2494; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2441;&#2474;&#2494;&#2527; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2478;&#2503;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2451; &#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495; &#2474;&#2524;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2447;&#2468; &#2489;&#2468;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2503; &#2438;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2451; &#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;, &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2474;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2433;&#2471;&#2503; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2507;&#2455;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2499;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2482;&#2497;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2478; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2468;&#2507; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480;&#2451; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2441;&#2474;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2486;&#2499;&#2457;&#2509;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2453; &#2447;&#2453;&#2509;&#2488;&#2503;&#2458;&#2503;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2507;&#2455;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2470;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2486;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2488;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2482;&#2497;&#2463;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2524; &#2455;&#2524;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2476;&#2495; &#2488;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495; &#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2458;&#2507;&#2454;&#2503; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2437;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;, &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;, &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2497;&#2433;&#2460;&#2495; &#2475;&#2503;&#2480;&#2468; &#2474;&#2494;&#2476; &#2468;&#2507;? &#2478;&#2472;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2524; &#2454;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2480;&#2507;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2453;&#2494;&#2474; &#2458;&#2494;&#2451; &#2454;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
* &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2480; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2472;&#2507; &#2488;&#2489;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2489;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496;&#2404; &#2477;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2437;&#2488;&#2497;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2453;&#2495;&#2465;&#2472;&#2495; &#2480;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2486;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2459;&#2527;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2439; &#2478;&#2497;&#2486;&#2453;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2447;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468; &#2465;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2527; &#2488;&#2476;&#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2476;&#2489;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2489;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2454;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2503;&#2476;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2472;&#2503; &#2465;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468; &#2458;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;&#2468;&#2507; &#2477;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2489;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;, &#2437;&#2488;&#2489;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2441;&#2474;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2477;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480;&#2451; &#2486;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2477;&#2503;&#2457;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494; &#2477;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2507;&#2454;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2486;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2455; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495;&#2472; &#2460;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2535;&#2534; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2465;&#2495;&#2478; &#2479;&#2503; &#2454;&#2494;&#2476; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2468;&#2507; &#2441;&#2474;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2470;&#2497;&#2471; &#2468;&#2507; &#2453;&#2503;&#2476;&#2482; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2460;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;, &#2486;&#2494;&#2453;-&#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2454;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2468;&#2463;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2509;&#2472; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468; &#2451; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2499;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2480; &#2455;&#2494;&#2482;&#2455;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
* &#2453;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2451;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2524; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404; &#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2476;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2486;&#2497;&#2524;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453;&#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2439; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495;&#2451; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2527;&#2455;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2476; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2536;&#2534;&#2534;&#2541; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2458;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2494; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2437;&#2472;&#2463;&#2472; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2503;&#2472;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2507;&#2460;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463;&#2454;&#2494;&#2463;&#2507; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;-&#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2451; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2467; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468; &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2524; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472; &#2479;&#2468;&#2463;&#2497;&#2453;&#2497; &#2476;&#2503;&#2524;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2488;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2503;&#2524;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2455;&#2497;&#2467;&#2404; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2527; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2453;&#2478;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2489;&#2495;&#2478;&#2486;&#2495;&#2478; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2439; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2539;&#2534;&#2534; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2437;&#2469;&#2458; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2539;&#2534;&#2534; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2404; &#2480;&#2507;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2439;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2454;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2451; &#2453;&#2464;&#2495;&#2472; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453; &#2489;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2478; &#2539;&#2534; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2476; &#2453;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;? &#2441;&#2474;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503;&#2439; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468; &#2453;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2451; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2508;&#2453;&#2495;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2440;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503; &#2437;&#2474;&#2458;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2497;&#2460;&#2472;&#2439; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2453;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2438;&#2472;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;-&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2447;&#2439; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503;&#2439; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476;&#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2527; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2488;&#2476; &#2440;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2475;&#2495;&#2468;&#2480;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2440;&#2470; &#2438;&#2472;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;, &#2447; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2468;&#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2433;&#2458;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2439; &#2477;&#2494;&#2455; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2447;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2507;&#2463; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2507;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2479;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2476;&#2470;&#2482; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2497;&#2433;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2451; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2488;&#2478; &#2476;&#2467;&#2509;&#2463;&#2472; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2476;&#2495;&#2455;&#2468; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2453;&#2455;&#2507;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2434;&#2489;&#2477;&#2494;&#2455; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470; &#2474;&#2497;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2496;&#2477;&#2498;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494; &#2454;&#2497;&#2433;&#2460;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2453;&#2464;&#2495;&#2472; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;, &#2488;&#2503; &#2480;&#2453;&#2478; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2495;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2455;&#2480; &#2441;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488;&#2476;&#2489;&#2497;&#2482; &#2451;&#2527;&#2503;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2472; &#2489;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2404; &#2486;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464;&#2472;, &#2453;&#2497;&#2439;&#2453; &#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2482; &#2451; &#2474;&#2470;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2468;&#2497; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2524; &#2455;&#2524;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2476;&#2470;&#2482; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2504;&#2453;&#2495;! &#2447;&#2439; &#2455;&#2507;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2496; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;, &#2455;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2468;, &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2455;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2509;&#2472; &#2451; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2458;&#2507;&#2454;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2503;&#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2507;&#2455; &#2489;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2527; &#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2497;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2503;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2503;&#2476;&#2482; &#2476;&#2503;&#2524;&#2503;&#2439; &#2458;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2475;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2496;&#2463; &#2438;&#2527; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2453;&#2478;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2507;&#2477;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470; &#2474;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2497;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2527;&#2439; &#2482;&#2507;&#2474;&#2494;&#2463; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2437;&#2469;&#2458; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2527; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2497;&#2439;&#2453; &#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2453;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2497;&#2471;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2507;&#2463; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2468; &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2499;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2455;&#2497;&#2467; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2455;&#2497;&#2467; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2482; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2440;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2487;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2476;&#2499;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2480; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2438;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509; &#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476; &#2476;&#2507;&#2461;&#2494; &#2437;&#2488;&#2489;&#2494;&#2527; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2494;&#2524;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2489;&#2482; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480;&#2453;&#2478; &#2482;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2476;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2503; &#2537; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494;&#2527; &#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2478; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2538; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2489;&#2472; &#2477;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2460;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2437;&#2463;&#2507;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2486;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2477;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2524;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2454;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2474;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2499;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2439; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2454;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2489;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2498;&#2468; &#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2527; &#2474;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2503;&#2524;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2474;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2458;&#2480;&#2494;&#2458;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2478; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2527; &#2489;&#2527; &#2447;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2463;&#2497;&#2469;&#2474;&#2503;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;, &#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2497;, &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2441;&#2474;&#2453;&#2480;&#2467; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2447;&#2439; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2456;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2479;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503;&#2468;&#2497; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2439; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2474;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2488;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2451;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479; &#2460;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2524; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2536;&#2534;&#2534;&#2543; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2539;&#2534; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2468; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2478; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2535;&#2539; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;, &#2479;&#2494; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2536;&#2540; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2540;&#2534; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2488;&#2472; &#2474;&#2494;&#2441;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479; &#2543;&#2539; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2404; &#2463;&#2497;&#2469;&#2474;&#2503;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;, &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503;&#2482; &#2468;&#2503;&#2482;, &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478; &#2439;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2478;&#2451; &#2476;&#2503;&#2524;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2489;&#2527;&#2468;&#2507; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2488;&#2476; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468; &#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2468; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2476; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2453;&#2404; &#2470;&#2494;&#2478; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494; &#2456;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439;&#2488;&#2476; &#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2439; &#2489;&#2507;&#2453;, &#2488;&#2476; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2477;&#2527;&#2494;&#2476;&#2489; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2486;&#2497;&#2454;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2451;&#2487;&#2497;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2486;&#2495;&#2486;&#2497; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503; &#2486;&#2495;&#2486;&#2497;&#2454;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2437;&#2488;&#2497;&#2454; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2451;&#2487;&#2497;&#2471; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2458;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468; &#2459;&#2527; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2441;&#2477;&#2527; &#2474;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2499;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2486;&#2468;&#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2404; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2499;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;-&#2476;&#2494; &#2474;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;? &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2507; &#2438;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2437;&#2468;&#2447;&#2476; &#2475;&#2495;-&#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2482;&#2494;&#2475;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2495;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2496;&#2482; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2494;&#2475;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2465;&#2434;&#2453;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2536;&#2534;&#2534;&#2542; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2453;&#2498;&#2482; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2472; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2524;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2478;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2463; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2439; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;, &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495; &#2488;&#2476; &#2454;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479; &#2451; &#2454;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2498;&#2468; &#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2527; &#2474;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2499;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2480; &#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2495; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;, &#2455;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488;, &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2527; &#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2455;&#2497;&#2467; &#2470;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2404; &#2488;&#2476;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2468;&#2509;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2527;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2527; &#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2439; &#2486;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2465;&#2497;&#2476;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2527; &#2477;&#2503;&#2457;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2433;&#2458;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2451; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2463; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2496;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2439;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2527; &#2477;&#2503;&#2457;&#2503; &#2454;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2527;&#2472;&#2486;&#2496;&#2482; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2460;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2527; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2463;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2441;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2527; &#2453;&#2478;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2496; &#2488;&#2458;&#2480;&#2494;&#2458;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2468;&#2509;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2527; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2478;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495; &#2488;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2527;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2527;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;-&#2458;&#2468;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2434;&#2486;&#2451; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2467; &#2489;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2527;&#2439; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;, &#2468;&#2507; &#2488;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2527;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2469;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;? 
&#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2527;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2507;&#2477;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2468;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2433;&#2458;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2468; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2455;&#2467;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2496; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2453;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;, &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2488;&#2489;&#2460;&#2468;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479;&#2460;&#2472;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2478;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2476;&#2482; &#2479;&#2503; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2495;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2472;&#2527;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2497;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476; &#2474;&#2469;&#2451; &#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2470;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495; &#2453;&#2496;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2471;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2458;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2437;&#2469;&#2476;&#2494; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2463;&#2474;&#2453;&#2503; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2496;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2489;&#2480;&#2489; &#2437;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495;&#2447;&#2488; &#2474;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2488;&#2508;&#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2486;&#2468; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2495;&#2468; &#2474;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2527; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;-&#2476;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2463;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2460;&#2494;&#2527; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2478;&#2508;&#2454;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2480;&#2495; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2472;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2494;&#2464; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404;
&#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;, &#2438;&#2471;&#2494;-&#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2527;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2470;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2477;&#2527;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2480;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2447;&#2478;&#2474;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2503;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2497;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486; &#2460;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2524; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2475;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2463; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2472;&#2455;&#2470; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2451; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2488;&#2497;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2434; &#2476;&#2503;&#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2503;&#2439; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2498;&#2489; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;, &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2451; &#2437;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2478; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2447;&#2439;&#2488;&#2476; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2468; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2474;&#2524;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2451; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2468; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2497;&#2527;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2448;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2451; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2451; &#2488;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2460;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;-&#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472; &#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2456;&#2494;&#2527;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2527;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2499;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2474; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2439; &#2476;&#2489;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509; &#2488;&#2476;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2503;&#2439; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2489; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;, &#2447;&#2439; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2496;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2536;&#2534;&#2534;&#2542; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2476;&#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2477;&#2507;&#2463; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2486;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488;, &#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2527;&#2453;&#2480;&#2467;, &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2474;&#2524;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;, &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2486;, &#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2527; &#2474;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2499;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2476;&#2470;&#2482; &#2441;&#2474;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2477;&#2507;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2494;&#2477;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; 
&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2468; &#2437;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2478; &#2451; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2477;&#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2509;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2456;&#2497;&#2467;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;, &#2455;&#2467;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2496; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2508;&#2486;&#2482; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472;&#2439; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2496;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2496;&#2477;&#2498;&#2468; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2497;&#2482; &#2437;&#2476;&#2504;&#2471; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2487;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2467;&#2509;&#2463;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; (Distribution of wealth) &#2437;&#2488;&#2489;&#2472;&#2496;&#2527; &#2437;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2468; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2536;&#2534;&#2534;&#2542; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2459;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472;&#2496; &#2476;&#2504;&#2468;&#2480;&#2467;&#2496; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2472;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2404; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2468;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2477;&#2480;&#2488;&#2494; &#2455;&#2467;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2437;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2437;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2486;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;, &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2468; &#2477;&#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2509; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## p3avi8tor69

dude, perhaps you can translate that.


----------



## Baby Leone

Good for Bangladesh internal consumption is always better for economic growth for populated countries....

but....30 million internet users???

r u sure cz last time i checked bangladesh internet users are arround 5 million....


----------



## wild_fire1979

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> thinking loud
> *Rising middle class in Bangladesh
> *
> Rising middle class in Bangladesh
> 
> Mamun Rashid
> 
> All the restaurants located in 'star' hotels, in residential areas or the ones along city roads are having brisk business this Ramadan as far as the sale of ifter items is concerned. Shopping malls are already awake. Be it Agora, Nandan, Dhali, Lavender, Meena Bazar or Shawpno, all superstores are packed with stuff and there are increasing number of people flocking in. The expansion of `KFC', Pizza Hut, Nandoo's or Movenpick are visible clearly. More and more students trying to get themselves admitted to English medium schools, private colleges and universities. Banks are coming up with more `millionaire' like products. There are around four thousand ATMs (Automated Teller Machines) put up by the banks. Move is underway to put up another 200 thousand ATMs in next 10/15 year by a foreign operator. Around 30 million people are using internet per day. I don't want to talk about cell phone here, as it is being used by everyone now and the number has increased to beyond 90 million. Going out for `vacation' is increasingly becoming a usual exercise. More and more ladies are visiting the 'beauty parlours' even in the sub-district levels, more young people are joining the 'fitness' club and all the parks or playgrounds are full in the morning with 'health freak' people. Eating out at least once a month is becoming a regular scene in the urban places. Be it 'Apollo', United, Square or Labaid- all these hospitals' outpatient departments are full, so are their inpatient cabins or emergency rooms. Who are these people? Off the cuff answer is - they all belong to the `middle class'- the fast moving citizenry in Bangladesh. What is their size in the economy, if it is 15 percent of the populace, you are talking of almost 22 million people. With an average family size of 5, you are talking of more than 4 million families. What could be their earning per capita? Our primary estimates put it in the range of USD 10 to 15 thousand a year. What is their source of income? - Salary, small or medium sized businesses, earnings from land sales or real estate rents, or investment in capital market.
> 
> Shopping in the `posh' malls, going out to `Kolkata', Bangkok or Kuala Lumpur or Singapore, eating out in the costly restaurants, their sons and daughters owning a PC and hanging out in the lounges, getting admitted in costly private schools, colleges or universities-these seem to be common scenes now a days. Increasing number of people own more than one car or even one apartment.
> 
> The middle class has risen and said "yes" to the good life. There has been a definite shift in the financial capacity as well as attitude towards life in the people of the capital and maybe a couple of other major cities during the last couple of years.
> 
> Economic definition of demand suggests that you have to have ability plus willingness to call it demand for a product or service. As for the ability part, Gross National Income (GNI) converted to international dollars using purchasing power parity rates is a reasonable measure of real purchasing power of a population.
> 
> Bangladesh's PPP(purchasing power parity) GNI per capita has steadily increased. In 2009, the number reached 1,580 in current international dollar with 5-year Compound Annual Growth Rate (CAGR) at about 9%. Polarization has been a part of our economy for a long time, so not everyone can be judged by this number. Besides, there are numbers beyond statistics also.
> 
> Call it a layman's approach or a more practical one; let us look at the number of private cars in town. From June 2003 to June 2011, about 400,000 motor cars, jeeps and micro-buses were registered with Bangladesh Road Transport Authority (BRTA) in Dhaka. Fast rising fuel cost, grid-locked roads and import duties could not limit the number of privately owned vehicles despite the government's implicit discouragement toward private transport sector.
> 
> People are increasingly spending more for food, clothes and life style management. USD 6.0 billion equivalent reportedly change hands during the month of Ramadan alone. This time, the spending spree was observed even in remote northern or southern districts. Multi-storied shopping malls are coming up at upazila (sub district) level.
> 
> "The rise in overseas spending by the middle class and cash transfer to foreign countries have listened the supply-demand gap in the green-back to an all-time high," said a recent newspaper article. Statistics and reasonable estimates suggest that there are more than 1.5 million people in the capital city who fall under the annual income bracket of $10,000 to $15,000.
> 
> Although the number of people with greater than Tk.10 million wealth has been reported at 35,000 plus, the real number could be much larger. The flourishing number of private schools, private universities, private medical facilities, expensive restaurants and parlours all support the assumption.
> 
> What is the profile of this segment? The popular misconception is that they are the multinational corporation (MNC) crowd -- freshly coming out of business schools -- forming a joint-income family, and purchasing a car and a small apartment within 5 years of graduation.
> 
> In reality, the MNC crowd is being marginalized by the new entrants in the Gulshan/Banani/Baridhara area in Dhaka. The segment I am talking about are the proprietors of small and medium businesses, who had a piece of land in a good location in mainly Dhaka, Chittagong Sylhet , Khulna or even Mymensingh or made huge profits in the stock market and decided to lead a comfortable life using the profit generated from real estate price hike and share market boost-up. They are moving from other areas of the city or other cities to live near their children's schools. Owning a car is a must now for the children's and the earning members' transport. They are the rising middle class of the country.
> 
> A generation-wise upward shift has taken place as well. The 2nd generation of many lower-middle income households has shifted to middle-income or upper-middle income bracket.
> 
> The psychological shift has taken place somewhat silently. "I have to live for others and not for myself: that's middle-class morality" -- George Bernard Shaw's definition holds no more. From a savings-oriented and conservative culture, we have moved towards a more life-style oriented culture. Birthdays, seeing each other days for the girl or the boy, anniversaries- people just wait for an `excuse' to go for a big event or `halla -kalla' to be organized.
> 
> Just to clarify here, I am basing the profile more on the expenditure structure than on the earnings structure. As long as the positive attitude towards materialism is not putting pressure on the corruption index, why feel bad in leading a comfortable life. While we have not exactly made significant progress in the corruption indices, we have not gone down in the score either.
> 
> A sizeable middle class with strong purchasing power and appetite for amenities is good news for business. It is one of the indicators that say an economy will flourish. The business houses get the signal that there is a viable target market for their product, which makes it worthwhile to penetrate the market. This segment is much higher than the entire population of some African or East European countries in terms of purchasing power and expenditure pattern or nearer to the percapita income of `Dubai or Singapore' city dwellers. KFC and Pizza Hut in Dhaka are much larger than the same franchises in our neighbouring countries in South Asia. Starbucks, Seven Eleven and Carrefour are reportedly mulling entering Bangladesh.
> 
> How far these `middle- class' can protect or carry forward the age old social fabric of the nation may be a big question mark and the answer may even and up as "who cares?". They may not be the `Himu' of Humayun Ahmed, or may not take arms if a `1971' like necessity comes up or stand up to protect Bengali language or culture like 1952, they must however represent the `face' of an emerging country like Bangladesh and increasingly a `digital' and responsive Bangladesh.
> 
> (Mamun Rashid is a banker and economic analyst. E mail: mamun1961@gmail.com)



All of the above is clearly "Haram" and you all know it. Still you celebrate it as if this is a great achievement. BD should try to move back towards 7th Century as opposed to the 21st.

I know Al-Zakir will agree with me


----------



## Baby Leone

wild_fire1979 said:


> All of the above is clearly "Haram" and you all know it. Still you celebrate it as if this is a great achievement. BD should try to move back towards 7th Century as opposed to the 21st.
> 
> I know Al-Zakir will agree with me


 
If you cannt apreciate your neibour's progress (which indians cant do as its law of survival in india to bash muslim countries) thn go & fart somewhere else so many Pakistan/Bangladesh/China/Srilanka bashing threads are open by indians for ur enjoyment .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Mr Javed said:


> Good for Bangladesh internal consumption is always better for economic growth for populated countries....
> 
> but....30 million internet users???
> 
> r u sure cz last time i checked bangladesh internet users are arround 5 million....



That was .8 million connection but number of user was much higher. But recently due to mobile internet, wifi connection (specially cheap wimax service with wireless modem) and cyber cafes the number of users have increased exponentially. 30 million number is quite reasonable though not all of them may not be regular user.

3g license is expected to be given to the operators soon. It will further help to increase the number of internet users in Bangladesh. I read some where total number of internet users could reach 80 million - 100 million mark by 2016 considering already there are more then 90 million mobile phone users.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wild_fire1979

Mr Javed said:


> If you cannt apreciate your neibour's progress (which indians cant do as its law of survival in india to bash muslim countries) thn go & fart somewhere else so many Pakistan/Bangladesh/China/Srilanka bashing threads are open by indians for ur enjoyment .



I don't give a flying fcuk about my neighbor's progress. But then my neighbors seem to suffer from low IQ and do not understand the word "sarcasm" 

Oh! BTW, Pakistanis accusing Indians of being jealous of their neighbors progress is like a monkey accusing an elephant that it likes banana a little too much

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zynga

BDesis, look what friendship and stable relation with india is bringing.. prosperity of your people. hope the forumers here learn


----------



## eastwatch

zynga said:


> BDesis, look what friendship and stable relation with india is bringing.. prosperity of your people. hope the forumers here learn



To all Indians, is the comment above is a trolling or a sarcasm? Yes, you are right, because of India our sky is lit with three moons around the year.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zabaniyah

M_Saint said:


> *Rather article should be named as 'Rising RAWAMY chor/Thieve's class'* as the reality seems completely different in the follwing article.....





wild_fire1979 said:


> *All of the above is clearly "Haram" and you all know it. *Still you celebrate it as if this is a great achievement. BD should try to move back towards 7th Century as opposed to the 21st.
> 
> I know Al-Zakir will agree with me



Man, you people are ****ing nuts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Zabaniya said:


> Man, you people are ****ing nuts



What's wrong with "M_Saint's" opinion? He has provided a very detailed explanation (quoting an editorial, I suppose) for his view point. The truth is that inflation is terribly high, law and order situation poor, political 'nepotism' if you like inescapable, bribery the norm, poor road/transport infrastructure seems to be accepted, inconsistent power supply hinders industrial growth, and the list of failures can continue "ad infinitum", almost

Mamun Rashid, being a 'fat cat' earning well over a million Takas per month may not find enough reasons to complain, but if the vast majority of Bangladeshis were in his shoes or earning well over a million Taka per month, only then could his personal opinions be said to be representative of that of the 'average' Bangladeshis. 

Just one example off the top of my head. Eight new banks were granted licenses for operation by BAL. 4 billion Taka had to be deposited in cash/the likes for some capital/similar requirement for starting operations of these banks. Each of the 8 BAL hand-picked candidates could do so without breaking a sweat, presumably, as nobody would invest all of his wealth on a single bank that may or may not succeed well into the future, considering the dozens of already more established banks in operation. 

For them to fork out 4 billion Taka in cash (in the open) tells you a lot about the sort of corruption and embezzlement that is widespread under BAL. If they can fork out this sum in public, can you imagine what sort of sums the 'bigwigs' of BAL have stashed up under their Dadababus' thali or dhoti?


----------



## Zabaniyah

Banglar Lathial said:


> What's wrong with "M_Saint's" opinion? He has provided a very detailed explanation (quoting an editorial, I suppose) for his view point. The truth is that inflation is terribly high, law and order situation poor, political 'nepotism' if you like inescapable, bribery the norm, poor road/transport infrastructure seems to be accepted, inconsistent power supply hinders industrial growth, and the list of failures can continue "ad infinitum", almost



Inflation of some food items have gone down. But yes, the law and order situation is bad. And economic growth rate is lower than the previous year, which won't help with the government's vision for Bangladesh graduating as a middle income nation by as far as 2021. It just won't happen. 

As per the topic, there is a steadily growing middle class right now, albeit not a very strong one. So it's nothing really big to brag about. 



Banglar Lathial said:


> Mamun Rashid, being a 'fat cat' earning well over a million Takas per month may not find enough reasons to complain, but if the vast majority of Bangladeshis were in his shoes or earning well over a million Taka per month, only then could his personal opinions be said to be representative of that of the 'average' Bangladeshis.



There are people who get money through various illegal means. Not just the manner in which you mention. You'd be surprised how complete idiots make tons of money. 

They can even pay Tk. 7,000 tickets for flights to Cox's Bazar every few months  

But that doesn't mean they are all "Rawawamy" agents. That's just a crude generalization. That's what I was implying. In fact, it just reveals a childish form of paranoia. 



Banglar Lathial said:


> Just one example off the top of my head. Eight new banks were granted licenses for operation by BAL. 4 billion Taka had to be deposited in cash/the likes for some capital/similar requirement for starting operations of these banks. Each of the 8 BAL hand-picked candidates could do so without breaking a sweat, presumably, as nobody would invest all of his wealth on a single bank that may or may not succeed well into the future, considering the dozens of already more established banks in operation.
> 
> For them to fork out 4 billion Taka in cash (in the open) tells you a lot about the sort of corruption and embezzlement that is widespread under BAL. If they can fork out this sum in public, can you imagine what sort of sums the 'bigwigs' of BAL have stashed up under their Dadababus' thali or dhoti?



You are right about all that. There's a liquidity crises in the economy (thanks to AL's indecision and corruption), so opening up eight banks is just insane. 

Businesses are not investing and consumers are not spending. And saving instead. Further limiting growth rate. 

See, this party has a habit of setting goals that are just impossible to achieve under the circumstances. They promised this fairy tale known as "digital Bangladesh" as an election promise, and do they really think that it is possible to make all 150 million Bangladeshis as "digital" in that time? It's impossible. 

It is this habit reduces that party's credibility. And that credibility is now at an all time low. Even with Indian backing. Those guys have no idea what they are doing, and neither will the $7.5 billion transit would ever become a reality. Do they have any clue how much money that is? Can they even secure funds for the Padma Bridge? They are just corrupt, stupid old men. Thugs! All of them. 

Trying to ban Jamaat through this mock trial is futile at best. 

Again, this further reduces the AL's credibility. And allows people to see the nature of that party wide open, which is advantageous in the long term. 

So have some faith. 

As for corruption, the BNP were also corrupt. The key difference is that the BNP are not as anarchy-like as the AL. Which explains the deteriorating law and order situation now. In fact, the AL is more or less a mafia party.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Zabaniya said:


> Inflation of some food items have gone down. But yes, the law and order situation is bad. And economic growth rate is lower than the previous year, which won't help with the government's vision for Bangladesh graduating as a middle income nation by as far as 2021. It just won't happen.
> 
> As per the topic, there is a steadily growing middle class right now, albeit not a very strong one. So it's nothing really big to brag about.
> 
> 
> 
> There are people who get money through various illegal means. Not just the manner in which you mention. You'd be surprised how complete idiots make tons of money.
> 
> They can even pay Tk. 7,000 tickets for flights to Cox's Bazar every few months
> 
> But that doesn't mean they are all "Rawawamy" agents. That's just a crude generalization. That's what I was implying. In fact, it just reveals a childish form of paranoia.



Of course, not all the wealthy/well off/affluent people in BD or most countries for that matter belong to a single clan or party. It's just that the highly rosy picture painted by the author is probably his own personal opinion based on his experiences of mingling with members within his own social circle. Viewing the world with a rose-tinted glass or a BAL-tinted glass (however you may want to put it) would offer a very distorted picture of reality. 

Inflation is on the rise! That means not only are prices increasing, but the rate at which they are increasing is also increasing! Electricity prices, CNG/petroleum/whatever fuel people may use prices on the rise. If you read that editorial, you would be able to glean a few items on your own, so I wont bother with that. 

Then, that editorial also discussed the big share market scam that has not yet been discussed here at length. There are so many issues to be discussed that perhaps all 'independent' authors/intellectuals should publish their own books on cases of BAL mismanagement/looting. 




> You are right about all that. There's a liquidity crises in the economy (thanks to AL's indecision and corruption), so opening up eight banks is just insane.
> 
> Businesses are not investing and consumers are not spending. And saving instead. Further limiting growth rate.
> 
> See, this party has a habit of setting goals that are just impossible to achieve under the circumstances. They promised this fairy tale known as "digital Bangladesh" as an election promise, and do they really think that it is possible to make all 150 million Bangladeshis as "digital" in that time? It's impossible.
> 
> It is this habit reduces that party's credibility. And that credibility is now at an all time low. Even with Indian backing. Those guys have no idea what they are doing, and neither will the $7.5 billion transit would ever become a reality. Do they have any clue how much money that is? Can they even secure funds for the Padma Bridge? They are just corrupt, stupid old men. Thugs! All of them.
> 
> Trying to ban Jamaat through this mock trial is futile at best.
> 
> Again, this further reduces the AL's credibility. And allows people to see the nature of that party wide open, which is advantageous in the long term.
> 
> So have some faith.
> 
> As for corruption, the BNP were also corrupt. The key difference is that the BNP are not as anarchy-like as the AL. Which explains the deteriorating law and order situation now. In fact, the AL is more or less a mafia party.


 

Neither BAL, nor BNP, nor Jamaat or any of the other major political parties are guilt free. BAL does have a habit of spouting off too much rubbish (one of their election promises in their manifesto was providing jobs to every household, and another one was keeping the price of staple items like rice at 10 Taka per kilogram). 

Nonetheless, those discussions belong more to the realms of politics, which can be discussed at length but I'd rather not do that. 

Whether the middle class in Bangladesh is actually growing is a matter of considerable debate, perhaps it requires some research. At the rate at which prices are increasing, the purchasing power of a lot of people who were in the middle or lower middle class have declined to the extent they may not belong to the middle class anymore. These categories are quite artificial in any case as there is no set rule to determine who belongs to middle class, upper class, aristocracy or what have you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

^^^May be I wasn't being specific enough of the middle class in Bangladesh. 

I forgot to mention, the purchasing power of Bangladeshi consumers have gone down due to the depreciating value of the Taka. This makes imports more expensive as a result. But makes exports cheaper. But still, it isn't good in the short term. 

The way the Taka depreciated was just legendary! 






Phew! 

If you ask me, the middle class was growing best during the Ershad-era. 

Now, places like Nandos (their food tastes horrible by the way), Pizza Hut, Pizza Inn, KFC, A&W, and Agora are typically visited by the upper and upper middle income classes.

Places like those are pretty profitable. They *** in areas like Gulshan, Uttara, Dhanmondhi, and even in Chittagong. Even restaurant businesses like Baton Rogue and others. They do business and always very crowded!

The same can be said about private hospitals. I mean, who'd say no to good health care facilities? 

Most English-medium schools aren't very expensive, and they are mostly good. The one my mom teaches at is packed with students. Unless it is American International School, Bangladesh  

It has come a long way since 1971. Even in the midst of political volatility and conspiracies. 

For preventing confusion for anyone, here is the classification of all the social classes in Bangladesh:

*Upper Class*
-Upper Rich: 500,000-1000,000
-Middle Rich: 100,000-500,000
-Lower Rich: 80,000-100,000

*Middle Class*
-Upper Middle: 60,000-80,000
-Middle Middle: 40,000-60,000
-Lower Middle: 20,000-40,000

*Lower Class*
-Upper Lower: 15,000-20,000
-Middle Lower: 10,000-15,000
-Lower Lower: 5,000-10,000

Poverty level: 0-5,000

Anything below that is below poverty. 

All units are in Bangladesh Taka.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr. NooB NinjA

^^^^
These are income per month or per year???


----------



## Zabaniyah

^^^Per month. lolz...

All units in Bangladesh Taka.


----------



## lonelyone

I don't see how the article could be interpreted as indicating a good health of the BD economy? All the things indicated there were just indicative of massive consumption of imported goods. For a country to develop it needs industries, especially manufacturing industries. Engineering companies like Mitsubishi, Hyundai, Siemens, etc. Not large shopping malls, imported cars and expensive jewellery. I see absolutely no sign of those (the industries). So sorry, I don't see that Bangladesh is developing.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## baldFish

lonelyone said:


> I don't see how the article could be interpreted as indicating a good health of the BD economy? All the things indicated there were just indicative of massive consumption of imported goods. For a country to develop it needs industries, especially manufacturing industries. Engineering companies like Mitsubishi, Hyundai, Siemens, etc. Not large shopping malls, imported cars and expensive jewellery. I see absolutely no sign of those (the industries). So sorry, I don't see that Bangladesh is developing.




finally some sense


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Banglar Lathial said:


> What's wrong with "M_Saint's" opinion? He has provided a very detailed explanation (quoting an editorial, I suppose) for his view point. The truth is that inflation is terribly high, law and order situation poor, political 'nepotism' if you like inescapable, bribery the norm, poor road/transport infrastructure seems to be accepted, inconsistent power supply hinders industrial growth, and the list of failures can continue "ad infinitum", almost
> 
> Mamun Rashid, being a 'fat cat' earning well over a million Takas per month may not find enough reasons to complain, but if the vast majority of Bangladeshis were in his shoes or earning well over a million Taka per month, only then could his personal opinions be said to be representative of that of the 'average' Bangladeshis.
> 
> Just one example off the top of my head. Eight new banks were granted licenses for operation by BAL. 4 billion Taka had to be deposited in cash/the likes for some capital/similar requirement for starting operations of these banks. Each of the 8 BAL hand-picked candidates could do so without breaking a sweat, presumably, as nobody would invest all of his wealth on a single bank that may or may not succeed well into the future, considering the dozens of already more established banks in operation.
> 
> For them to fork out 4 billion Taka in cash (in the open) tells you a lot about the sort of corruption and embezzlement that is widespread under BAL. If they can fork out this sum in public, can you imagine what sort of sums the 'bigwigs' of BAL have stashed up under their Dadababus' thali or dhoti?



All your points have weight but don't prove there's no rising middle class in Bangladesh. True that this BAL thugs association or both BAL/BNP thugs association are causing huge hindrance in our economic/political advancement but we the people of Bangladesh are advancing facing all these. If all our govt. were not so corrupt, didn't have endless hunger for money, we'd have been middle income country by now which is simple in a country where more than 40 years there are no wars with neighboring countries or civil wars inside. 

From my personal view (in fact I don't know this guy Mamun Rashid) things changed a lot because there are many successful non-govt. initiatives which have influence over life style, they don't depend on govt. For example, foreign software houses opening in Dhaka have nothing to do with govt. be it BAL, BNP or caretaker (I've seen it in all 3 terms), they are taking their steps independently like for uninterrupted power supply they are buying generators not depending on govt. Revenues coming from this sector definitely have some impact on life style. Of course govt. planning could earn more from this sector. I'm sure there are many other sectors (or all) advancing this way. 

Our govt. succeeded in meeting their hunger only but we people are trying hard to go ahead for sure. Hope poverty alleviation steps taken by some non govt. organization will be successful because it's more appreciable if poor people can lead their life comfortably than rising middle class which will ultimately reduce the distance between poor and middle class (or rich).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

The most important thing for our economy right now is to move up the value addition ladder. Textile sector is here to stay and already have a strong foundation in BD, now its time to move to the next level like manufacturing textile machinery for exports and domestic market. It can be done by strong protectionist policies or by inviting joint ventures with foreign companies of say Japan, germany and china who will have access to cheap labor here. Also corporates like beximco and square should be encouraged by the gov to move into the engineering sector like motorcycle manufacturing and foreign auto companies should be allowed to set up manufacturing plants (not assemble plants) in BD where parts manufacturing will also grow as a feed feed back mechanism.Food processing industry & Ship building industry should also get a major boost. Islamic banking system should be heavily funded and encouraged and exporters should be protected by heavy subsidies and incentives. These is the way most E.asian countries like S.korea and malaysia developed and there is simply no other alternative to protectionist policies. These sugar coated awami statistics by awami fagot budhijibis won't do us any good. But the main problem is we have a dalal terrorist anti-state autocratic party in power. These awami lunatics should be ousted first before all this can happen.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Zabaniya said:


> ^^^May be I wasn't being specific enough of the middle class in Bangladesh.
> 
> I forgot to mention, the purchasing power of Bangladeshi consumers have gone down due to the depreciating value of the Taka. This makes imports more expensive as a result. But makes exports cheaper. But still, it isn't good in the short term.
> 
> The way the Taka depreciated was just legendary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phew!



You make valid points, just to ensure we are on the same page. We are not necessarily in disagreements, but perhaps our perspectives on some issues differ due to different experiences or different attitude towards certain issues. 



> If you ask me, the middle class was growing best during the Ershad-era.
> 
> Now, places like Nandos (their food tastes horrible by the way), Pizza Hut, Pizza Inn, KFC, A&W, and Agora are typically visited by the upper and upper middle income classes.
> 
> Places like those are pretty profitable. They *** in areas like Gulshan, Uttara, Dhanmondhi, and even in Chittagong. Even restaurant businesses like Baton Rogue and others. They do business and always very crowded!
> 
> The same can be said about private hospitals. I mean, who'd say no to good health care facilities?
> 
> Most English-medium schools aren't very expensive, and they are mostly good. The one my mom teaches at is packed with students. Unless it is American International School, Bangladesh
> 
> It has come a long way since 1971. Even in the midst of political volatility and conspiracies.
> 
> For preventing confusion for anyone, here is the classification of all the social classes in Bangladesh:
> 
> *Upper Class*
> -Upper Rich: 500,000-1000,000
> -Middle Rich: 100,000-500,000
> -Lower Rich: 80,000-100,000
> 
> *Middle Class*
> -Upper Middle: 60,000-80,000
> -Middle Middle: 40,000-60,000
> -Lower Middle: 20,000-40,000
> 
> *Lower Class*
> -Upper Lower: 15,000-20,000
> -Middle Lower: 10,000-15,000
> -Lower Lower: 5,000-10,000
> 
> Poverty level: 0-5,000
> 
> Anything below that is below poverty.
> 
> All units are in Bangladesh Taka.




All that is well and good, but there is what can be called "statistical bias" in your sampling method. You only counted/considered those places/outlets that the middle rich/upper rich (acc. to your classification) would visit. Without counting the increase in the number of poor, struggling or other classes of society that find it hard to make their ends meet, would it not be unfair to paint as rosy a picture as the author is doing based on his personal experience (which is decidedly an experience shared by a select few in society including his colleagues and kith and kin, presumably)? 

All in all, I do not disagree with your observations but bear in mind, the other segments of society (who happen to form the majority), and also bear in mind that even hapless Myanmar under a brutal backward medieval isolated Junta experience some economic growth. Compared to what one can see/experience in moderately developed ASEAN countries like Thailand, Indonesia or Philippines, the 'middle class' in Bangladesh really is not (yet) noticeable. 

By the way, in ASEAN, most people would consider Brunei, Singapore and Malaysia to be highly developed, and Thailand, Indonesia and Philippines to be moderately developed, while the others are somewhat struggling with their economics. This categorization is valid from the ASEAN citizens' perspectives, I would think.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

PlanetSoldier said:


> All your points have weight but don't prove there's no rising middle class in Bangladesh. True that this BAL thugs association or both BAL/BNP thugs association are causing huge hindrance in our economic/political advancement but we the people of Bangladesh are advancing facing all these. If all our govt. were not so corrupt, didn't have endless hunger for money, we'd have been middle income country by now which is simple in a country where more than 40 years there are no wars with neighboring countries or civil wars inside.
> 
> From my personal view (in fact I don't know this guy Mamun Rashid) things changed a lot because there are many successful non-govt. initiatives which have influence over life style, they don't depend on govt. For example, foreign software houses opening in Dhaka have nothing to do with govt. be it BAL, BNP or caretaker (I've seen it in all 3 terms), they are taking their steps independently like for uninterrupted power supply they are buying generators not depending on govt. Revenues coming from this sector definitely have some impact on life style. Of course govt. planning could earn more from this sector. I'm sure there are many other sectors (or all) advancing this way.
> 
> Our govt. succeeded in meeting their hunger only but we people are trying hard to go ahead for sure. Hope poverty alleviation steps taken by some non govt. organization will be successful because it's more appreciable if poor people can lead their life comfortably than rising middle class which will ultimately reduce the distance between poor and middle class (or rich).




I did not prove/disprove either the rise or the demise of the middle class in Bangladesh. All I did was to provide a different perspective (based on facts) from that of the author of the article who happens to share his experience probably based on his limited perspective of interacting with his kith and kin, clientele and people from decidedly the upper crust of BD society, in economic terms, at least. For a country like BD teeming with poverty and many other issues that most developing countries are burdened with, it would be unwise to take the viewpoint of a very tiny minority to represent the swings of fortunes for the 'average' Bangladeshis. 

Not to dismiss any country, but I could probably name a dozen African countries that are performing far better than Bangladesh in economic terms despite whatever impression the Western/aligned media may have left upon some of the less informed readers/viewers upon them. Just think about it, if Nigerian GDP (nominal) is now more than that of Pakistan, and if Nigeria has more scientists and researchers than Bangladesh and Pakistan combined, the number of internet users in Nigeria is more than Pakistan and Bangladesh as well, that the Nigerian banking sector is probably three times as large as the Bangladeshi or Pakistani one, that Nigeria has (official) publicly declared ($/Euro/Pound) billionaires, that Nigeria has the largest film industry in Africa, and supposedly the second largest in the world, that Nigeria has a decent space programme in place already while Bangladesh does not even operate a single national satellite of its own yet, where does Bangladesh really stand? 

And Nigeria is by no means a model of development for most African countries because of the myriad of governance issues and problems, most Nigerians in fact do complain about the issues with governance that they are displeased with. 

Bangladeshis should avoid behaving like idiotic, backward extremist Hindutva radicals who are high on bluster and bluff, but low on achievements. That's why Indians are a laughing stock the world over, specially amongst the young entreprising, resourceful, educated and intelligent people all over the developing world (East Asia, ASEAN, Africa and elsewhere).



lonelyone said:


> I don't see how the article could be interpreted as indicating a good health of the BD economy? All the things indicated there were just indicative of massive consumption of imported goods. For a country to develop it needs industries, especially manufacturing industries. Engineering companies like Mitsubishi, Hyundai, Siemens, etc. Not large shopping malls, imported cars and expensive jewellery. I see absolutely no sign of those (the industries). So sorry, I don't see that Bangladesh is developing.




Rising middle class (whether true or not) would imply one important component of GDP would be cushioned from external fluctuations. The article is about the middle class, not whether Bangladeshi industry is surging ahead. Truth is that neither the industrial tycoons nor the middle class citizens are all too comfy about the current economic malaise plagued with high inflation, amongst a host of other issues.


----------



## mb444

although I have spent most of my life in UK anecdotal evidence from personal experience is that prosperity is increasing in bangladesh both in urban and rural scenario. That is the good side of capitalism ...... on the flip side we are losing our family values. The development is not uniform and the disparity between the rich and the poor is increasing.

But through it all I believe there has been steady increase in our peoples education, outlook as well as purchasing power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Banglar Lathial said:


> Bangladeshis should avoid behaving like idiotic, backward extremist Hindutva radicals who are high on bluster and bluff, but low on achievements. That's why Indians are a laughing stock the world over, specially amongst the young entreprising, resourceful, educated and intelligent people all over the developing world (East Asia, ASEAN, Africa and elsewhere).



You can't help dragging India and Hindus in everything can you? The only laughing stock of the world are the rabid islamists . For what its worth, India has a very successful space program, has the ninth largest scientific output in terms papers published and has quite a few ($,Pound) Billionaires. 

But since its India we are talking about here your criteria will be obviously change. India is miles ahead of your little countries, so fix yourself first and get to the level of India at least before you try to pot shots at India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Roybot said:


> You can't help dragging India and Hindus in everything can you? The only laughing stock of the world are the rabid islamists . For what its worth, India has a very successful space program, has the ninth largest scientific output in terms papers published and has quite a few ($,Pound) Billionaires.
> 
> But since its India we are talking about here your criteria will be obviously change. India is miles ahead of your little countries, so fix yourself first and get to the level of India at least before you try to pot shots at India.





Did you equate India with Hindutva radicals? Good that you are coming out of your pretence of secularism and all that ballyhoo. 

India is the laughing stock of the world, for good reasons, and this forum is ample proof of that. A brief look at the amount of BSing by Indians against much more accomplished Chinese reveals the 'full of bluster but short of action' Indians' true abilities. If what have you said is true, then that is exactly what is wrong with Bangladesh - blustering like Indians without 1/10 achievements commensurate to the bluster, precisely the same thing that Indians do on a regular basis. 

In a country of a billion people, seeing a billionaire is not unexpected. If you had a trillionaire, then you could have legitimate bragging rights.



mb444 said:


> although I have spent most of my life in UK anecdotal evidence from personal experience is that prosperity is increasing in bangladesh both in urban and rural scenario. That is the *good side of capitalism* ...... on the flip side we are losing our family values. The development is not uniform and the disparity between the rich and the poor is increasing.
> 
> But through it all I believe there has been steady increase in our peoples education, outlook as well as purchasing power.



Sounds like Western BS. Long before any Westerner set foot on Bangladeshi soil, present day Bangladesh was one of the most wealthy regions of the world so much so that Ibn Battuta or Fa Hsien (spelling) and many other famous travellers reached Bangladesh and described its wealth, amongst its other features.

Westerners would like to sell anything and everything that is western all around the world by brainwashing the gullible people through its Jewish controlled media.


----------



## gslv mk3

Banglar Lathial said:


> Did you equate India with Hindutva radicals? Good that you are coming out of your pretence of secularism and all that ballyhoo.
> 
> India is the laughing stock of the world, for good reasons, and this forum is ample proof of that. A brief look at the amount of BSing by Indians against much more accomplished Chinese reveals the 'full of bluster but short of action' Indians' true abilities. If what have you said is true, then that is exactly what is wrong with Bangladesh - blustering like Indians without 1/10 achievements commensurate to the bluster, precisely the same thing that Indians do on a regular basis.
> .


*Yeah Laughing stock of the world when we found water on the moon, builded an ICBM and BMD system,Builded worlds cheapest car which even MITians vowed to,build a nuclear submarine,build a world class metro system which even mayor of london appreciated Right??*
Keep the indhophobia to yourself....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zynga

mb444 said:


> although *I have spent most of my life in UK *anecdotal evidence from personal experience is that prosperity is increasing in bangladesh both in urban and rural scenario. That is the good side of capitalism ...... on the flip side we are losing our family values. The development is not uniform and the disparity between the rich and the poor is increasing.
> 
> But through it all I believe there has been steady increase in our peoples education, outlook as well as purchasing power.


do you work in or run an 'indian' restaurant?


----------



## mb444

zynga said:


> do you work in or run an 'indian' restaurant?




No I do not. However if you need a job let me know.


----------



## Zabaniyah

zynga said:


> do you work in or run an 'indian' restaurant?



What the heck is that supposed to imply?


----------



## Banglar Lathial

gslv mk3 said:


> *Yeah Laughing stock of the world when we found water on the moon, builded an ICBM and BMD system,Builded worlds cheapest car which even MITians vowed to,build a nuclear submarine,build a world class metro system which even mayor of london appreciated Right??*
> Keep the indhophobia to yourself....




Laughing stock of the world when you have the highest number of malnourished children, highest number of hungry, highest number of illiterate, highest number of diseased, highest number of poor, highest number of sanitationless people in the whole world but dream of beating your chests in front of the world by procuring aircraft carriers and sending probes that crash on the moon to stroke Hindutva egos before dozing off on your "Holy Drink" of "Gau Mutra" along the Ganges during Kumbh Mela, or carrying out Sati Daha. 


Indian metro? Appreciated by whom? Has anybody heard of London metro ever being praised for its massiveness compared to Tokyo or Moscow, or its timeliness like Dubai or HK, or its cleanliness like Dubai or HK? Like most Western countries, they are probably a safe haven for criminals after certain hours in the afternoon. If London mayor praises something, given UK's history in South Asia, naturally all South Asians should be very skeptical.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mak2000

gslv mk3 said:


> *Yeah Laughing stock of the world when we found water on the moon, builded an ICBM and BMD system,Builded worlds cheapest car which even MITians vowed to,build a nuclear submarine,build a world class metro system which even mayor of london appreciated Right??*
> Keep the indhophobia to yourself....



The list goes further like this:

India is among 29 countries with the highest levels of hunger, stunted children and poorly fed women, according to the International Food Policy Research Institute (IFPRI)s Global Hunger Index 2010. Over 200 million Indians sleep hungry at night which is higher than any other country in the world. Indeed, 1/3rd of the world's hungry live in India. When Indian states are compared to countries in the Global Hunger Index, Madhya Pradesh ranks between Ethiopia and Chad.

India's 200 million Dalits ( untouchables) continue to suffer today. 

839 million have no sanitation services. Diarrhea alone causes more than 1,600 deaths dailythe same as if eight 200-person jumbo-jets crashed to the ground each day. Religious riots are part of life in India. Even today there is religious riots going on in Asam. Most strikingly, none of the neighbors likes India. Interestingly, my personal observation is that while Bangladeshi and Pakistani common people do not like India, the Sri Lankan and Nepalese common people hates India. The reason is amply manifested in this thread. So please keep your ICBM and Nuclear Submarine to yourself!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gslv mk3

mak2000 said:


> The list goes further like this:
> 
> India is among 29 countries with the highest levels of hunger, stunted children and poorly fed women, according to the International Food Policy Research Institute (IFPRI)s Global Hunger Index 2010. Over 200 million Indians sleep hungry at night which is higher than any other country in the world. Indeed, 1/3rd of the world's hungry live in India. When Indian states are compared to countries in the Global Hunger Index, Madhya Pradesh ranks between Ethiopia and Chad.
> 
> India's 200 million Dalits ( untouchables) continue to suffer today.
> 
> 839 million have no sanitation services. Diarrhea alone causes more than 1,600 deaths dailythe same as if eight 200-person jumbo-jets crashed to the ground each day. Religious riots are part of life in India. Even today there is religious riots going on in Asam. Most strikingly, none of the neighbors likes India. Interestingly, my personal observation is that while Bangladeshi and Pakistani common people do not like India, the Sri Lankan and Nepalese common people hates India. The reason is amply manifested in this thread. So please keep your ICBM and Nuclear Submarine to yourself!!!



Since you can't acheive any of those-an ICBM,a moon mission,a car,a Metro system you keep bragging here....
If we hadn't done 1972 there would have been NO bangladesh
There are *millions* of illegal bangladeshi immigrants in India...you know that
If you want to compare kid compare with kerala with HDI of 0.92


----------



## wild_fire1979

gslv mk3 said:


> Since you can't acheive any of those-an ICBM,a moon mission,a car,a Metro system you keep bragging here....
> If we hadn't done 1972 there would have been NO bangladesh
> There are *millions* of illegal bangladeshi immigrants in India...you know that
> If you want to compare kid compare with kerala with HDI of 0.92



Don't fret dude!!! One thing I have come to know here that they project a huge superiority complex in order to hide an underlying acute inferiority complex


----------



## gslv mk3

Banglar Lathial said:


> Indian metro? Appreciated by whom? Has anybody heard of London metro ever being praised for its massiveness compared to Tokyo or Moscow, or its timeliness like Dubai or HK, or its cleanliness like Dubai or HK? Like most Western countries, they are probably a safe haven for criminals after certain hours in the afternoon. If London mayor praises something, given UK's history in South Asia, naturally all South Asians should be very skeptical.


doesn't even know Delhi metro???Do dhaka even have a commuter rail?





London metro trains are puny when comared to Delhi metro new 8 coach rolling stock...




It is very *clean* and *efficent* and is one of Best metro systems in the world 
*It is already integrated with bus rapid transit and will be integrated with RRTS-a 150-200 km/h high speed commuter train service*


----------



## eastwatch

lonelyone said:


> I don't see how the article could be interpreted as indicating a good health of the BD economy? All the things indicated there were just indicative of massive consumption of imported goods. For a country to develop it needs industries, especially manufacturing industries. Engineering companies like Mitsubishi, Hyundai, Siemens, etc. Not large shopping malls, imported cars and expensive jewellery. I see absolutely no sign of those (the industries). So sorry, I don't see that Bangladesh is developing.



You are correct that the country needs more and more industrial units to produce goods within the country. However, this article is different and does not deal with that subject. It deals with a growing middle class in the country who consume goods and spend extravagantly. When the industries finally are built, these people will certainly go to buy the local goods. In such a case, the number of middle class families will also rise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Lathial

gslv mk3 said:


> doesn't even know Delhi metro???Do dhaka even have a commuter rail?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London metro trains are puny when comared to Delhi metro new 8 coach rolling stock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very *clean* and *efficent* and is one of Best metro systems in the world
> *It is already integrated with bus rapid transit and will be integrated with RRTS-a 150-200 km/h high speed commuter train service*


 
You claimed that London mayor praised Delhi Metro? Here's a report from a British newspaper on your "world class (!) Delhi metro".

Garbage at the gates: ***** and squalor surround the swanky New Delhi Metro station | Mail Online



*Garbage at the gates: Filth and squalor surround the swanky New Delhi Metro station*


The stench of urine hits you even before you come out of the 'worldclass' New Delhi Metro station. 
Any positive impression that you may have had of the services inside evaporates completely at the sight of the heaps of garbage that greet you right outside the station.
Then you're left to carefully pick your way through the puddles of urine and excreta that complete the picture. Welcome to 'Incredible India'.




*The world is their toilet: A man relieves himself amid garbage strewn right next to the station*


Domestic travellers may just wrinkle their noses and move on but the experience of ***** and squalor surely leaves the international travellers disgusted, to put it mildly.
The Metro station on the Ajmeri Gate side, which gives easy access to travellers who want to board a train at the New Delhi railway station to head to other states, or the Airport Express Metro station or board any of the buses plying on the route, has turned into a hellhole of government apathy.



*Climb every mountain: Mounds of rubbish lie dumped in front of the glitzy Metro station*




*First impressions: This is the sight that greets travellers as they come out of the station*



*Welcome: Another view of the sight that greets newcomers to the city*

The area around the station has become easy dumping ground for plastic waste from the shops and eateries that have sprung up around. 
And in the absence of dustbins or a regular waste disposal mechanism, locals say the place is getting worse day by day. 
'After coming out of such a neat and clean Metro station, both Indians and foreigners have to face this unpleasant experience. Civic agencies must clean up the area and place a dumping container at a distance if necessary,' Vijay Mahajan, a local resident, said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## eastwatch

gslv mk3 said:


> Since you can't acheive any of those-an ICBM,a moon mission,a car,a Metro system you keep bragging here....
> If we hadn't done 1972 there would have been NO bangladesh
> There are *millions* of illegal bangladeshi immigrants in India...you know that
> If you want to compare kid compare with kerala with HDI of 0.92



Do not take out Bangladesh independece war card, please. I presume, you are supposed to be grateful to us for giving you the only war win in 1971. Now, fight and try to win another war in any front in your west, east and north. You will be demolished like a powder cake with the sweet memory of 1971 embedded in your head. And, in the meantime, keep on working hard to elevate your country from a superpoor to a not-so-poor India.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mak2000

gslv mk3 said:


> doesn't even know Delhi metro???Do dhaka even have a commuter rail?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London metro trains are puny when comared to Delhi metro new 8 coach rolling stock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very *clean* and *efficent* and is one of Best metro systems in the world
> *It is already integrated with bus rapid transit and will be integrated with RRTS-a 150-200 km/h high speed commuter train service*



A few highly selective pictures may not reflect real India!! What I have seen in India is the sharp contrast and odd looking differences in the living standard within Indian society. Probably, nowhere in the world you will experience this at such a scale. Not even in Rio which is notorious for unacceptable gap between the rich and poor population. Myself being from a developing country, I was shocked and could not believe my eyes at the size and extent of the Bombay shanty town stretched through such a huge area that from my flight as it was approaching Bombay air port, it appeared that whole Bombay was all about slums and shanty towns. 

There are of course slums or shanty towns in many parts of the world, even in Western Europe I have seen one unusual slum in Copenhagen. In Rio for example there are many slum area including high rise slum area with full of problems; but the one in Bombay is incomparable. The pictures posted in this thread therefore do not portray India truly!!! 

Brazil is about 64 places ahead of India on the HDI ranking; yet, I never found a single Brazilian making so much annoying noise like the Indians do everywhere. If you have a Brazilian and an Indian colleague in the same place, you will be able to see the difference easily!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gslv mk3

Banglar Lathial said:


> You claimed that London mayor praised Delhi Metro? Here's a report from a British newspaper on your "world class (!) Delhi metro".
> 
> Garbage at the gates: ***** and squalor surround the swanky New Delhi Metro station | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbage at the gates: Filth and squalor surround the swanky New Delhi Metro station*
> 
> 
> The stench of urine hits you even before you come out of the 'worldclass' New Delhi Metro station.
> Any positive impression that you may have had of the services inside evaporates completely at the sight of the heaps of garbage that greet you right outside the station.
> Then you're left to carefully pick your way through the puddles of urine and excreta that complete the picture. Welcome to 'Incredible India'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The world is their toilet: A man relieves himself amid garbage strewn right next to the station*
> 
> 
> Domestic travellers may just wrinkle their noses and move on but the experience of ***** and squalor surely leaves the international travellers disgusted, to put it mildly.
> The Metro station on the Ajmeri Gate side, which gives easy access to travellers who want to board a train at the New Delhi railway station to head to other states, or the Airport Express Metro station or board any of the buses plying on the route, has turned into a hellhole of government apathy.
> 
> 
> 
> *Climb every mountain: Mounds of rubbish lie dumped in front of the glitzy Metro station*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *First impressions: This is the sight that greets travellers as they come out of the station*
> 
> 
> 
> *Welcome: Another view of the sight that greets newcomers to the city*


*lol.........dailymail............First have a metro rail.......then only critisize..............*

*You did a great work finding a bad article about Delhi Metro....
Unfortunately I can't find one about Bangladesh....coz you dont have a metro rail*


----------



## gslv mk3

eastwatch said:


> Do not take out Bangladesh independece war card, please. I presume, you are supposed to be grateful to us for giving you the only war win in 1971. Now, fight and try to win another war in any front in your west, east and north. You will be demolished like a powder cake with the sweet memory of 1971 embedded in your head. And, in the meantime, keep on working hard to elevate your country from a superpoor to a not-so-poor India.


India will be demolished to powder....
By whom??PAkistan?Bengladesh.........??


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

gslv mk3 said:


> India will be demolished to powder....
> By whom??PAkistan?Bengladesh.........??



By this:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

mak2000 said:


> A few highly selective pictures may not reflect real India!! What I have seen in India is the sharp contrast and odd looking differences in the living standard within Indian society. Probably, nowhere in the world you will experience this at such a scale. Not even in Rio which is notorious for unacceptable gap between the rich and poor population. Myself being from a developing country, I was shocked and could not believe my eyes at the size and extent of the Bombay shanty town stretched through such a huge area that from my flight as it was approaching Bombay air port, it appeared that whole Bombay was all about slums and shanty towns.


There is another side to Mumbai....you know that???





*Dharavi redevelopment project already started...*





Mumbai?s biggest slum redevelopment plan gets going - Times Of India



> A few highly selective pictures may not reflect real India


*Also real India!!!*


----------



## sidr

Go away idiots,this thread is not about how superior you are.
satisfy yourselves in your section.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Lathial

gslv mk3 said:


> There is another side to Mumbai....you know that???



Looks like bombed out craters glowing in the dark? Show some daytime images that are not heavily edited.



> *Dharavi redevelopment project already started...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mumbai?s biggest slum redevelopment plan gets going - Times Of India



Computer generated imagery?



> *Also real India!!!*




Is that supposed to be impressive?

Real Mumbai and Bangalore as seen by a foreign tourist. Notice how Indians also heap lots of praise on the tourist for the 'nice' photographs. 

ChErGi's Mumbai & Bangalore trip!! - SkyscraperCity

Real Mumbai and Bangalore as seen by a foreign tourist. Notice how Indians also heap lots of praise on the tourist for the 'nice' photographs. 

ChErGi's Mumbai & Bangalore trip!! - SkyscraperCity


----------



## Roybot

Whatever Mumbai or Delhi, its still better than the hell hole known as Dhaka (The least livable in the world) 

And Bangladeshis talk like their country and cities are the cleanest in the world

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

gslv mk3 said:


> Since you can't acheive any of those-an ICBM,a moon mission,a car,a Metro system you keep bragging here....
> If we hadn't done 1972 there would have been NO bangladesh
> There are *millions* of illegal bangladeshi immigrants in India...you know that
> If you want to compare kid compare with kerala with HDI of 0.92



My suggestion, when you fly for a moon landing ask BD to supply you a toilet for use in there. Indians, learn the basics of living a civilized life. Your space mission has already angered the British taxpayers and the Parliament because that country donates about $439 million each year to provide basic amenities to your poors. In the one hand you beg from other countries, on the other hand you fantacize with moon landing! Indians are very shallow minded.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Lathial

sidr said:


> Go away idiots,this thread is not about how superior you are.
> satisfy yourselves in your section.



Did you think their backward den of Hindutva terror is somehow 'superior' to Dhaka? Do you live in Dhaka, Mr?

Remember, all of the following is true when BD is under a stooge regime that has held back progress through its mismanagement, treachery, irregularities, corruption and what not. 


Some night time images of Dhaka, Bangladesh































There is essentially nothing at which they are 'superior' at the current stage that is not cancelled by the enormous problems plaguing their society. While BAL has failed to progress with a mass transit project in any of the major cities, for example, Bangladesh still does not have to cope with a fraction of the enormous number of uncouth barbaric Hindutva radicals that they have to do.


What a joke of a country is the backward hub of radical Hindutva extremist Brahminist terror that they wallow in the filth of their own Nanga Sadhus by the side of the polluted Ganges while worshipping their "Lord" Hanuman.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

In Gulshan, from street level, in broad day light.











Also in Dhaka











The attempt should be to compete with Bangkok, Jakarta, Shenzhen, Guangzhou, then Greater Malaysia, SG, HK, Tokyo maybe a long, long time in the future. No well informed and sane person should try to link up BD with the radical "Ram Rajya" that Hindutva terrorists have established, and the other failed state led by some military junta who would go back to eating dead insects and monkey brains the moment some determined, intelligent statesman is at the helm of affairs in BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

All Mumbai/Delhi and Dhaka are very beautiful in my opinion, I find them all mindblowing. all have Good and bad in them so stop arguing.


----------



## gslv mk3

> Looks like bombed out craters glowing in the dark? Show some daytime images that are not heavily edited


A$$ burning 
A picture edited with fill light option....
For you only 




List of tallest buildings in Mumbai - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Computer generated imagery?


Project already started
http://articles.timesofindia.indiatimes.com/2012-08-10/mumbai/33136816_1_slum-project-slum-dwellers-slum-redevelopment




> Is that supposed to be impressive?


A whole skyline of glasss and steel buildings do not make you impressed??
compare this with dhaka...


----------



## gslv mk3

Banglar Lathial said:


> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-_ssklC2qCKQ/TwCE8I8DbpI/AAAAAAAAaaQ/Ewf0p3YqYxs/s1600/9492.jpg[/IMG]


road quality....

Road in a tier 3 city Thiruvavanthapuram





A


> lso in Dhaka



compare this with India...











> The attempt should be to compete with Bangkok, Jakarta, Shenzhen, Guangzhou, then Greater Malaysia, SG, HK, Tokyo maybe a long, long time in the future. No well informed and sane person should try to link up BD with the radical "Ram Rajya" that Hindutva terrorists have established, and the other failed state led by some military junta who would go back to eating dead insects and monkey brains the moment some determined, intelligent statesman is at the helm of affairs in BD.


 
Nah...Dhaka is much better than those cities....
What happened to $ 5 billion airport???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Banglar Lathial said:


> Did you think their backward den of Hindutva terror is somehow 'superior' to Dhaka? Do you live in Dhaka, Mr?
> 
> Remember, all of the following is true when BD is under a stooge regime that has held back progress through its mismanagement, treachery, irregularities, corruption and what not.
> 
> 
> Some night time images of Dhaka, Bangladesh


Really really impressed I am
I have seen such skyline in tier 2/3Indian cities
*Kochi skyline*








> There is essentially nothing at which they are 'superior' at the current stage that is not cancelled by the enormous problems plaguing their society. While BAL has failed to progress with a mass transit project in any of the major cities, for example, Bangladesh still does not have to cope with a fraction of the enormous number of uncouth barbaric Hindutva radicals that they have to do.



Whine whine and whine...




*Kolkata airport...*

Now bring on your $5 billion airport


----------



## gslv mk3

eastwatch said:


> Your space mission has already angered the British taxpayers and the Parliament because that country donates about $439 million each year to provide basic amenities to your poors. In the one hand you beg from other countries, on the other hand you fantacize with moon landing! Indians are very shallow minded.


 
UK gives 280 million dollar aid to India...
What do India give??

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/pm-announces-five-billion-dollars-aid-for-africa/1/139212.html



http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/pm-announces-five-billion-dollars-aid-for-africa/1/139212.htm


----------



## eastwatch

gslv mk3 said:


> UK gives 280 million dollar aid to India...
> What do India give??
> 
> India gives $5-billion aid to Africa : Rest of the World, News - India Today
> 
> http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/pm-announces-five-billion-dollars-aid-for-africa/1/139212.htm


 
India is a net recipient of aid from western countries. Yet, when India's poors die of malnutrtion, its PM arranges a kind Africa-aid summit to impress others. He makes hoax promises that are never delivered. Check and inform us the follow-ups of the promises it makes to Africa. By the way, India has more poor population than the total of Sub-Sahara Africa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

eastwatch said:


> India is a net recipient of aid from western countries. Yet, when India's poors die of malnutrtion, its PM arranges a kind Africa-aid summit to impress others. He makes hoax promises that are never delivered. Check and inform us the follow-ups of the promises it makes to Africa. By the way, India has more poor population than the total of Sub-Sahara Africa.



Any thing more....???
India gives a lot of aid to Africa ,afganistan and even Bangladesh....


"*Indian aid to Afghanistan*


India has no military presence in Afghanistan. An estimated 3,000 Indian nationals in Afghanistan work for reconstruction companies, international aid agencies or are Indian government employees working at the consulates and embassies.
As part of its humanitarian mission, India established field clinics and a children's hospital. It also runs a program providing midday-meals to about 2 million Afghan schoolchildren.
In the construction sector, an important work constructed by Indians is the 217 kilometreDelaram&#8211;Zaranj Highway, or Route 606 by Indian construction agencies in Southern Afghanistan, the completion of which in August 2009 has given a viable alternative route for duty free movement of goods through the Chahabar port in Iran to Afghanistan. Road building has been a prominent component of India reconstruction aid &#8211; over 700 kilometres of roads have been built in the preceding eight years. The hallmark project of the Indian aid effort is a majestic domed edifice costing $125 million for the Afghan Parliament which is likely to be completed at the end of 2011.
The government of India has also provided assistance in strengthening institutions and human resource development. Scholarships were provided in 2009 for 700 Afghan citizens while Afghan public servants were granted access to government training institutions in India for periods ranging from days to six months. The Indian government furthermore provides scholarships to more than 1,000 Afghan students per year.
According to Foreign Policy, which analysed perceptions about India especially among Pashtuns from Kabul to Kandahar, "the widespread support in the Pashtun heartland for an even greater Indian role in rebuilding the Afghan economy and society" is "striking".[2] In 2011 India and Afghanistan signed the Strategic Partnership Agreement which would allow India to train and equip Afghan security forces."


'China and Indiahave showed increasing interest in emerging African economies in the 21st century. Reciprocal investment between Africa and China increased dramatically in recent years amidst the current world financial crisis.'

"Our Good Friend and Cousin": India in Afghanistan / ISN















What about other things i said above???


----------



## gslv mk3

Banglar Lathial said:


> Real Mumbai and Bangalore as seen by a foreign tourist. Notice how Indians also heap lots of praise on the tourist for the 'nice' photographs.
> 
> ChErGi's Mumbai & Bangalore trip!! - SkyscraperCity
> 
> Real Mumbai and Bangalore as seen by a foreign tourist. Notice how Indians also heap lots of praise on the tourist for the 'nice' photographs.
> 
> ChErGi's Mumbai & Bangalore trip!! - SkyscraperCity



The member as a girl....that explains the praise
She just photographed suburbs....she didnt even photograph Downtowns....

Now see the downtown..

also real mumbai !!!










Bombay and beyond - Page 39


----------



## eastwatch

gslv mk3 said:


> Any thing more....???
> India gives a lot of aid to Africa ,afganistan and even Bangladesh....
> 
> 
> "*Indian aid to Afghanistan*



India does not give aid to Bd and BD does not want it from a poor country like India. India has extended only a credit line to sell its low quality goods to BD. See what our BRAC is doing in Afghanistan. Comparing to this your govt effort is only 10% of what BRAC is doing in social sectors.

BRAC in Afghanistan: Quietly Making Large Impact | BRAC-BRAC in Afghanistan: Quietly Making Large Impact

BRAC in Afghanistan: Quietly Making Large Impact


We hope that this is the beginning of more press coverage over the work being done by Civil Society Organizations (CSOs) in Afghanistan.

BRAC is one such organization, and we have been working in Afghanistan since 2002. Many Afghan refugees began returning to their war-torn country that year. To BRACs founders, such post-conflict humanitarian crisis was similar to what they lived through in Bangladesh after the Bangladesh War. It was in such post-war environment that BRAC was first founded in 1972, not unlike how BRAC Afghanistan was started thirty years later.

With its trademark multi-sector operations in the country, BRAC is now the largest NGO operating in Afghanistan. BRAC Afghanistan is following the path of BRAC Bangladesh to become a fully-scaled up NGO with interventions across multiple sectors to attack the various causes of poverty and create nation-wide impact. BRAC in Bangladesh became an NGO conglomerate over its 38-year history, with great depth and breadth of development activities. BRAC Afghanistan is thirty years younger than BRAC Bangladesh, but the same is in the making in Afghanistan too.

Eight years since starting out, BRAC Afghanistan now employs over 3,400 people across five programs  microfinance, health, education, capacity building & training, and the National Solidarity Program. BRAC has a nationwide footprint, with at least one program in all 34 provinces of Afghanistan. Afghans make up about 3,200 of the total staff, and their ethnic make-up is diverse  Pashtun, Tajik, Hazara, Uzbek, etc. Over 40% of the staff is comprised of Afghan women. BRAC Afghanistans work in aggregate impacts over 12 million people in the country.

BRAC is also a force in cultivating Afghanistans SME sector. In 2006 BRAC founded BRAC Bank Afghanistan (BBA), a full service bank with an SME focus. To date, the bank has made over $35 million in loans to 6,000 customers.

It goes without saying that the security situation makes it difficult to operate in Afghanistan. Staff members have been held up at gunpoint before. One branch of BRAC Bank Afghanistan was actually attacked by a group of armed men, resulting in a firefight with the police as the branch staff remained holed up inside (fortunately, no staff members were hurt). Challenges there are many, too many to list here. But in the face of these challenges, BRAC staff in Afghanistan has been resilient. It is their resilience that will grow BRAC Afghanistan into an even larger organization creating greater impact.

Speaking to the youthful staff, BRAC to them is less a Bangladeshi organization and more a home-grown one in Afghanistan. Tameem, a manager at BRAC Bank Afghanistan, said I have to work hard and study hard. Someday I want to be the Managing Director of this bank.

Naila is the Banks Compliance Manager. She spent the last seven years working during the day while attending school at night to earn her BBA degree. She is the first person in her family to take up a career in banking. I am hopeful about the future, she says. There is big potential for BRAC Bank in Afghanistan.

A part of Afghanistans rebuilding effort is the South-South collaboration, and BRAC Afghanistan is at the forefront of it. About 200 of 3,400 total staff at BRAC Afghanistan are Bangladeshis who honed their field expertise through their work with BRAC in Bangladesh. They are starting and running programs, developing capacity, and cultivating people so BRAC becomes a 100% locally managed development organization in Afghanistan. The flow of personnel is not just one-way; Afghan managers also travel to Bangladesh for advance training with BRAC, matriculatation in public health degree programs at BRAC University in Dhaka, etc. They return to Afghanistan to commence their work with BRAC there at the completion of their education and training.

This form of South-South collaboration has had spillover effects in other countries. Over the last nine years, many Bangladeshis who were replaced by qualified Afghan staff have moved on to other post-conflict countries where BRAC also operates. With field experience from both Bangladesh and Afghanistan, such colleagues are now starting up and managing BRAC programs in places such as Uganda, Tanzania, Southern Sudan, Liberia, Sierra Leone, Haiti, and Pakistan.

Regardless of what debate rages among the media or inside the Beltway over Afghanistan, the 3,400+ staff of BRAC Afghanistan quietly carry on with their work at all 34 provinces of the country. They are credit officers, Community Health Workers, teachers of BRACs community based schools, trainers at BRACs Training and Resource Center, managers of the National Solidarity Program, loan officers of BRAC Bank Afghanistan, and much more.


----------



## gslv mk3

eastwatch said:


> India does not give aid to Bd and BD does not want it from a poor country like India. India has extended only a credit line to sell its low quality goods to BD. See what our BRAC is doing in Afghanistan. Comparing to this your govt effort is only 10% of what BRAC is doing in social sectors.
> .


lol super rich bangladesh....


----------



## Banglar Lathial

gslv mk3 said:


> A$$ burning
> A picture edited with fill light option....
> For you only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of tallest buildings in Mumbai - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



1. If your posterior is burning, it may be due to numerous reasons including lack of sanitation for 800 million in your country. There is no need to explain your pain in such explicit manner. 
2. Wikipedia=BS. 
3. Tallest buildings in the world are mostly located in GCC, and East Asia. 

Dhaka in broad daylight






Looks much better than any gawdy, tasteless, unaesthetic piece of architecture in India reminiscent of bombed out Berlin. 





> Project already started
> Mumbai?s biggest slum redevelopment plan gets going - Times Of India




1. Indian media=BS
2. Even you now admit that was a computer generated imagery because project has not been completed.




> A whole skyline of glasss and steel buildings do not make you impressed??
> compare this with dhaka...




You post this against 


















There is no need to argue, members can judge on their own which one is far more pleasing to the eye. Nevertheless, it must be mentioned that no sane and knowledgeable member from BD should even compare with the hapless backward regime of India. Instead, BD should aspire to be as developed as HK.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

gslv mk3 said:


> road quality....
> 
> Road in a tier 3 city Thiruvavanthapuram
> 
> 
> compare this with India...



Is that the best in India?

This is what a small part of Dubai looks like












A widely known sight in Hong Kong






While Dhaka is nowhere close to these two cities yet, India probably needs another 50 years, at least, to reach close to Dubai or HK of today. 

A second tier city like Rajshahi's train station










Ordinary roads in BD outside Dhaka









> Nah...Dhaka is much better than those cities....
> What happened to $ 5 billion airport???



You seem to be so horribly spellbound by the spells of your Nanga Sadhus that you are rambling mindlessly. 

1. Is that the best in India? 
2. That's much worse than a tier 3 city in Brazil, China, Indonesia or Russia. 
3. Your best city Mumbai looks like 1950s African city.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

gslv mk3 said:


> The member as a girl....that explains the praise
> She just photographed suburbs....she didnt even photograph Downtowns....
> 
> Now see the downtown..
> 
> also real mumbai !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bombay and beyond - Page 39


 

Stop making excuses!!!

Real Mumbai and Bangalore as seen by a foreign tourist. Note how the photographs are praised by Indians and termed "nice" photographs. 
ChErGi's Mumbai & Bangalore trip!! - SkyscraperCity


This is real Hong Kong





















*Bangladesh should aspire to be as developed as Hong Kong, Japan or similar countries.* Beating India is no consolation because beating India is like beating a dead horse. There is no consolation in such 'achievements'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bobby

BD got big mouth...... regarding India.....stop hating India...it will take you no where.....you have examples.......


----------



## gslv mk3

Banglar Lathial said:


> 1. If your posterior is burning, it may be due to numerous reasons including lack of sanitation for 800 million in your country. There is no need to explain your pain in such explicit manner.


They are much better than millions of dirty Bangladeshi immigrants inn India


> 2. Wikipedia=BS.


:

all of these are RAW propaganda....these buildings do not exist..India do not exist... we Indian members are spam programs loaded into servers located at atlantis.....


> 3. Tallest buildings in the world are mostly located in GCC, and East Asia.


India is getting a lot of those....
List of cities with most skyscrapers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Dhaka in broad daylight


wow a 10 floor building????
we have taller buildings in even our tier 3 cities...




> Looks much better than any gawdy, tasteless, unaesthetic piece of architecture in India reminiscent of bombed out Berlin.


That concrete block looks better????
that would be better suited to Patna,Bihar
gurgaon in broad skylight






Mumbai in broad skylight


----------



## Zabaniyah

Internet Jihadis and Internet Hindus gone wild.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

This is the best that India has to offer? What a joke of a nation. Do not display your idiocy again. The whole world can see already how backward India is. All the pictures posted can be seen and judged by any member, and none of them are singing praises for your beloved Mumbai except some illiterate Hindutva radicals.


----------



## Loyus

Dear All,

I request everyone of you to refrain..
Basically the replies in pdf where people start making comparisons and poking fun at others makes an intersting case of human behaviour...

Here , neither of us a developed country although India as a major country with a decent growth has and will show some clout

However, B/W anyone two countries even if one country is a 1st world developed and 2nd world is 3rd world the 3rd world will not all be the worst and the 1st world will never be the perfect one...
And glorifying oneself by denigrating others is not correct..

Why?

Because it saddens people and plays with their identity.. The identity that is inevitably linked to one's culture, language, religion and city...
And when someone hurts one's identity again and again it hurts people and leads to hopelessness !!!

That is wht there is always retaliation first and after some time leads to despair...


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Let's hope Hindutva radicals from your side of the border abandon their fanatic policies and start displaying some bit of sensible behaviour.


----------



## Loyus

Banglar Lathial said:


> Let's hope Hindutva radicals from your side of the border abandon their fanatic policies and start displaying some bit of sensible behaviour.



Hi,

You did what I asked to refrain from:

"Hindutva radical" = namecalling

fanatic policies = nothing has been said about Hindu religion here.. And there are Hindus in Bangladesh too..
Hindutva is bringing relilgion here.. 
India is not Hinduism..

and a quick fact check here becuase you might not be aware

English is an official language in one of India's states and a couple of states in India are non Hindu

That is India

and a phrase for you "It takes 2 to tango"

Peace


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Loyus said:


> Hi,
> 
> You did what I asked to refrain from:
> 
> "Hindutva radical" = namecalling



Can you deny the existence of Hindutva radicals and extremists? Did I specify that Person X, Y or Z is such a radical for you to think that I was calling names? 



> fanatic policies = nothing has been said about Hindu religion here.. And there are Hindus in Bangladesh too..



"Fanatic policies"=policies taken without any logical consideration and based on sheer fanaticism. 



> Hindutva is bringing relilgion here..
> India is not Hinduism..
> 
> and a quick fact check here becuase you might not be aware
> 
> English is an official language in one of India's states and a couple of states in India are non Hindu
> 
> That is India
> 
> and a phrase for you "It takes 2 to tango"
> 
> Peace


 

We can not escape the truth. Hindutva radicals, if they abandon their extremist policies of ignorant rambling and wild desires of establishing a radical Ram Rajya in "Akhand Bharat", should not be paid much attention. If you are not a Hindutva radical and disapprove of Hindutva extremism, you should be very vocal in shutting down any Indians who create a lot of ruckus over nothing.


----------



## Loyus

Banglar Lathial said:


> Can you deny the existence of Hindutva radicals and extremists? Did I specify that Person X, Y or Z is such a radical for you to think that I was calling names?
> 
> 
> 
> "Fanatic policies"=policies taken without any logical consideration and based on sheer fanaticism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can not escape the truth. Hindutva radicals, if they abandon their extremist policies of ignorant rambling and wild desires of establishing a radical Ram Rajya in "Akhand Bharat", should not be paid much attention. If you are not a Hindutva radical and disapprove of Hindutva extremism, you should be very vocal in shutting down any Indians who create a lot of ruckus over nothing.



Hi,

Please read my first post carefully

I was talking of you and some other posters constantly fighting it off over buidings
Showing your nationalism with buildings and streets...

And each poster is as much a nationalist as other..
Where is Hindutva radical coming into the picture ???

Nationalism is not Hindutva..
and Hindutva is India's internal thing which has no relation to this thread..
No one thinks of Akhand Bharat by capturing Pakistan or Bangladesh mumbo jumbo 
Get this thing straight !!!
Nationalism is not Hindutva nor is India a Hindu country...
And don't get into this "I am right and you are wrong" posturing !!!!

and one more thing
There is not only Hindutva radical but Islamic radical, Christian radical.. tribal radical.. OBC radical, Rjbongshi radical etc etc..in India and all of they fall into the same bag---Radicalism..and fortunaltely no one dominates in India

So let's not confuse natinalism with Hindutva and stop getting into the "I am right and u are wrong" syndrome..
Hope you understand..
My last post.. Good night


----------



## gslv mk3

Banglar Lathial said:


> Is that the best in India?


No ...but it is much better than this road you posted as a show piece road.


Banglar Lathial said:


>




*A road in a tier 3 indian city is much better than this road you posted as a show piece road.*







*this road was selected for F1 demo drive in kerala...remeber an F1 car has road clearence of just 2 inches!!!*
Onam: Narain Karthikeyan To Race From Kowdiar to Palayam - Trivandrum News | Yentha.com



> This is what a small part of Dubai looks like
> 
> A widely known sight in Hong Kong
> 
> While Dhaka is nowhere close to these two cities yet, India probably needs another 50 years, at least, to reach close to Dubai or HK of today.



*Really???
*

*Now compare*


HK has 6 supertalls
Mumbai is building 11 of them(1 nearly completed)
Dhaka is building 0

HK has a modern glass and steel airport
Mumbai is building one(completed 2014)
Dhaka is still a concrete block airport

HK has a efficent Mass Rapid Transit system
Mumbai is getting Metro and Monorail in 2013
Dhaka has only plans in paper...

First become comparable to Mumbai....



> A second tier city like Rajshahi's train station



This concretey thing is your best??
Tier 4 towns in India have better railway stations ...





Madurai (tier 3)






another one


----------



## gslv mk3

> Ordinary roads in BD outside Dhaka



outside delhi....









> 1. Is that the best in India?



What? Bandra worlli sea link?

It is for now...But dont worry Mumbai is getting a 22 km long bridge
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mumbai_Trans_Harbour_Link



> 2. That's much worse than a tier 3 city in Brazil, China, Indonesia or Russia.



A tier 3 city in Brazil, China, Indonesia or Russia have 
89 skyscrapers?
monorail?
metorail?
modern glass and steel airport?

Much better than your dhaka.......



> 3. Your best city Mumbai looks like 1950s African city.



*If any 1950 African city was like todays mumbai*...

1.constructing a modern airport






2.constructing a metro rail/monorail






3. have 89 skyscrapers and constructing 130 skyscrapers







*That african city would be now 30 years ahead of Hong Kong!!!!!!!*


----------



## Roybot

Banglar Lathial said:


> Ordinary roads in BD outside Dhaka


 
Thats not what the roads in Bangladesh look like Maybe couple of Km's but majority of your road network is little better than dirt tracks.

@*GSLV,* stop comparing India to Bangladesh. Its quite offensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Banglar Lathial said:


> This is the best that India has to offer? What a joke of a nation. Do not display your idiocy again. The whole world can see already how backward India is. All the pictures posted can be seen and judged by any member, and none of them are singing praises for your beloved Mumbai except some illiterate Hindutva radicals.



*He thinks these Glass and steel structures is not good....*














*But thinks these concrete blocks with algae growing on them and gawdy outside ACs is world class....better to the eye....*



Banglar Lathial said:


>


----------



## KS

mak2000 said:


> The list goes further like this:
> 
> India is among 29 countries with the highest levels of hunger, stunted children and poorly fed women, according to the International Food Policy Research Institute (IFPRI)&#8217;s &#8220;Global Hunger Index 2010. Over 200 million Indians sleep hungry at night which is higher than any other country in the world. Indeed, 1/3rd of the world's hungry live in India. When Indian states are compared to countries in the Global Hunger Index, Madhya Pradesh ranks between Ethiopia and Chad.
> 
> India's 200 million Dalits ( untouchables) continue to suffer today.
> 
> 839 million have no sanitation services. Diarrhea alone causes more than 1,600 deaths daily&#8212;the same as if eight 200-person jumbo-jets crashed to the ground each day.



And yet you Bangis rank lower than us on the HDI list. So shut the trap please. 



mak2000 said:


> Religious riots are part of life in India. Even today there is religious riots going on in Asam.



Happens because of the country bordering us and its citizens who would rather come here and be killed than live in their own marshland.



mak2000 said:


> Most strikingly, none of the neighbors likes India. Interestingly, my personal observation is that while Bangladeshi and Pakistani common people do not like India, the Sri Lankan and Nepalese common people hates India. The reason is amply manifested in this thread. So please keep your ICBM and Nuclear Submarine to yourself!!!


 
None of the neighbours ? LOL clown talk for yourself. And Nepalese hate India ? Wow that must be a revelation. I've seen and interacted with plenty Nepalese to know which country they regard as their second home.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Roybot said:


> Thats not what the roads in Bangladesh look like Maybe couple of Km's but majority of your road network is little better than dirt tracks.
> 
> @*GSLV,* stop comparing India to Bangladesh. Its quite offensive.



comparing with them????


----------



## gslv mk3

deleted not needed


----------



## gslv mk3

Banglar Lathial said:


>


 look at BD railways...















poor guy.....

India!!!


Turbhe






Rabale






Seawoods

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

oh my my 
yes our railway system is not good i agree
so u indians have bullet trains r8

mai dar gaya mama


----------



## gslv mk3

DarkPrince said:


> oh my my
> yes our railway system is not good i agree
> so u indians have bullet trains r8
> 
> mai dar gaya mama


we r building high speed rail.........
first line between mumbai ahemedabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

gslv mk3 said:


> look at BD railways...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poor guy.....
> 
> India!!!



*This is what Indian railway is ... Largest open toilet in the world...by none other then the Indian minister itself.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> *This is what Indian railway is ... Largest open toilet in the world...by none other then the Indian minister itself.
> *



even superpower US do so...

State Files Charges To Derail Amtrak`s Toilet-dumping - Sun Sentinel

what do you use????

In India....

Train with bio-toilet facility

6000 crore rs have been approved for above project

http://www.indianrailways.gov.in/railwayboard/uploads/directorate/infra/downloads/Main_Report_Vol_I.pdf


----------



## eastwatch

Guys, this thread deals with how middle class is growing fast in Bangladesh and how these people earn and spend money on extravagants, cars, motor bikes and tours to the sea beach and mountains. However, Indians have very successfully derailed this thread. Now, both sides are bickering and throwing muds at each other.

No one denies India is more developed because its developmemment started during British time. Bd started slowly after 1947, it was almost stagnated from 1971 to 1985s. But, somehow some of our small investors came forward and invested money in very very small apparel industries. Now, this 'Stitching' industry has mushroomed to a real textile industry that has surpaased even India's textile exports.

Basically, we remain a poor country. But, there have been a tremendous change in the society. When this country's foreign exchange earnings are a total of about $36 billion, it is real that some people have become very rich, some moderately rich and again some have become a part of middle class. There are certainly a group of slum dwellers, but things are changing fast because jobs are available for every able bodied and willing person.

In the villages, the farmers are becoming rich and becoming middle class people very fast with amenities like power tillers, tractors, bi-cycles and motor bikes. Yet, some people have to live hand to mouth. However, nobody can say there are deaths due to hunger any more in Bangladesh, although there are pockets of poverty.

So, Indians should not get a jitter when they see a quite developed Bangladesh comparing to what it was twenty years ago. They should accept what we have become and what our middle class people earn and how lavishly they spend. By the way, our people are not genetically a miser group of people. 

So, when the rich and middle class people spend money, by law of economics, the money circulates among other groups of people and also percoalates to the poors. This is how the society is changing fast. Our poor people will certainly become a lower middle income group of people in the next 15 years. This is what the trend is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

DarkPrince said:


> oh my my
> yes our railway system is not good i agree
> so u indians have bullet trains r8
> 
> mai dar gaya mama



mean while...

*Delhi Airport Metro Express*





*Tracks*

*To ensure safety the tracks are fitted with RHEDA-2000 signalling technology, which theoretically allows trains to travel at up to 350 km/h* (nearly three times the actual maximum speed of current trains).[32] The entire 22.7 km route is ballast-less track, which costs 4050% more than normal train tracks, but does not take longer to lay than traditional tracks. The rails rest on rubber pads on the concrete sleepers for less noise.[32]

*Indian locomotive class WAP-5*






Other notable features of this locomotive are the provision of taps from the main transformers for hotel load, pantry loads, flexible gear coupling, wheel-mounted disc brakes, and a potential for speed enhancement to 225 km/h (140 mph)



eastwatch said:


> . However, Indians have very successfully derailed this thread. Now, both sides are bickering and throwing muds at each other.



cause of all that is.....



Banglar Lathial said:


> Bangladeshis should avoid behaving like idiotic, backward extremist Hindutva radicals who are high on bluster and bluff, but low on achievements. That's why Indians are a laughing stock the world over, specially amongst the young entreprising, resourceful, educated and intelligent people all over the developing world (East Asia, ASEAN, Africa and elsewhere).


 



> No one denies India is more developed because its developmemment started during British time. Bd started slowly after 1947, it was almost stagnated from 1971 to 1985s.



Now we are back on track....

B


> So, Indians should not get a jitter when they see a quite developed Bangladesh comparing to what it was twenty years ago. They should accept what we have become and what our middle class people earn and how lavishly they spend. By the way, our people are not genetically a miser group of people.



India is developing at a very fast rate...why should we jitter??

No trolling would have occured if No one dragged India into the thread....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

This thread is not about how fast the Indian trains run. Rather, it is about the rising number of middle class people in Bangladesh. Since Indians are challenging us about the growing middle class, let us see what is the percentage of middle class in India? It is less than 5%. This may be the reason why the Indians hate when we say our middle class is large.

Now, click the link below to see what India's own newspaper says of the number of middle class in that country.

India has no middle class? - Times Of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

eastwatch said:


> This thread is not about how fast the Indian trains run


hho bougt a comparison here??
.


> Rather, it is about the rising number of middle class people in Bangladesh. Since Indians are challenging us about the growing middle class, let us see what is the percentage of middle class in India? It is less than 5%. This may be the reason why the Indians hate when we say our middle class is large.
> 
> Now, click the link below to see what India's own newspaper says of the number of middle class in that country.




*A report by National Council for Applied Economic Research's (NCAER) Centre for Macro Consumer Research said by 2015-16, India will be a country of 53.3 million middle class households, translating into 267 million people falling in the category.*

Currently India has 31.4 million middle class households (160 million individuals).

India HDI ranks 135(Medium human development)

Bangladesh ranks 146(Low human development)


List of countries by Human Development Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Lathial

gslv mk3 said:


> India!!!
> 
> Turbhe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rabale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawoods


 


India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Banglar Lathial said:


> India


 
lmfao thats Bangladesh. Can't recognize your own lungi bretheren?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Banglar Lathial said:


> India



Hey did you ever visit your own country because this train is from your own Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Banglar Lathial said:


>



*self goal.....thats your tin train.....*..



Banglar Lathial said:


>



you posted the best in your country....
I posted the best in our country...

you can compare.....


----------



## pk_baloch

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> *This is what Indian railway is ... Largest open toilet in the world...by none other then the Indian minister itself.
> *



oh GOD !!!!!!



Banglar Lathial said:


> India


 OH GOD !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

pk_baloch said:


> oh GOD !!!!!!



applies for you too....



gslv mk3 said:


> even superpower US do so...
> 
> State Files Charges To Derail Amtrak`s Toilet-dumping - Sun Sentinel
> 
> what do you use????
> 
> In India....
> 
> Train with bio-toilet facility
> 
> 6000 crore rs have been approved for above project
> 
> http://www.indianrailways.gov.in/railwayboard/uploads/directorate/infra/downloads/Main_Report_Vol_I.pdf



also india-delhi metro airport express


----------



## Luffy 500

Banglar Lathial said:


> India


 

shinning supa pawa india. How many of these people are on PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

pk_baloch said:


> OH GOD !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Meanwhile in Bangladesh, Middle class transport!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pk_baloch

Roybot said:


>




YE PICS KHAS OCCASIONS AND EVENTS PAR KHECHNE GAEE HEIN LIKE 14 AUGUST ETC AND BOHAT PURANI HEIN ....BUT BETTER THAN INDIANS .........


----------



## DarkPrince

^^^

roybot the australian post some pics of ur bullet trains


----------



## Roybot

pk_baloch said:


> YE PICS KHAS OCCASIONS AND EVENTS PAR KHECHNE GAEE HEIN LIKE 14 AUGUST ETC AND BOHAT PURANI HEIN ....BUT BETTER THAN INDIANS .........


 
Exactly! So are the photos from India and even Bangladesh.

These are photos during the rush season( festivals) and such. Jab khud par baat aati hai to sari reasoning or logic shuru ho jaati hai


----------



## INDIC

pk_baloch said:


> YE PICS KHAS OCCASIONS AND EVENTS PAR KHECHNE GAEE HEIN LIKE 14 AUGUST ETC AND *BOHAT PURANI HEIN ....BUT BETTER THAN INDIANS* .........


 

16 aane sach, kyonki tumhare mulq mein to railgadi chalti kahan hai.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

gslv mk3 said:


> No ...but it is much better than this road you posted as a show piece road.



1. None of the pictures posted by me were "shoe piece roads" but ordinary roads. This is what ordinary roads look like in India.








> *A road in a tier 3 indian city is much better than this road you posted as a show piece road.*



1. None of the pictures posted by me were "shoe piece roads" but ordinary roads. This is what ordinary roads look like in India.









> *Really???
> *




Yes



> Now compare
> 
> 
> HK has 6 supertalls
> Mumbai is building 11 of them(1 nearly completed)



1. Hong Kong 128,656
2. New York City 40,402
3. Chicago 19,627
4. Singapore 19,462
5. Seoul 17,900
6. São Paulo 17,255
7. Dubai 16,625
8. Shanghai 15,701
9. Bangkok 14,772
10. Tokyo 13,431

*No Mumbai in top ten (of just one possible method of ranking cities' by skylines, if that's what you aspire for the most)
*


11. Moscow 11,993 
12. Guangzhou 11,724 
13. Toronto 10,013 
14. Busan 9,804 
15. Chongqing 8,299

*No Mumbai seen yet!!! How pathetic for a citzenry with such tall claims!*

16. Shenzhen 8,280
17. Kuala Lumpur 6,818
18. Beijing 6,667
19. Panama City 6,568
20. Rio de Janeiro 5,784

*Mumbai is not even in the top 20 cities! What shameless bluster from Hindutva extremists and illiterate dhoti clad Kumbh Mela goers!*


----------



## INDIC

Roybot said:


> Meanwhile in Bangladesh, Middle class transport!



bamboo stairs.


----------



## pk_baloch

Roybot said:


> Exactly! So are the photos from India and even Bangladesh.
> 
> These are photos during the rush season( festivals) and such. Jab khud par baat aati hai to sari reasoning or logic shuru ho jaati hai


 MOST OF THE PEOPLE IN PAKISTAN DONOT TRAVEL ON TRAINS ...........AUR YE PIC AGAR KISI FESTIVAL KI BHI NAEE HE TO YE ROZ KA MAMOOL NAEE HOTA YAHAN .........YE KISI FESTIVAL WAGERA KI LAGTY HE MUJHE ...KHAIR PHIR BHI BETTER HE ........TUMARI TRAINS AND LOG DAKH K MEIN DAR GAEE KASAM SE


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Roybot said:


>



Roybot is a well known liar for twisting real fact to satisfy his own ago. This is the picture of Indian railway. Roybot just changed the color to black and white and have posted here.

The original image have been taken from here...

Indian Railways &#8211; A Network Like No Other | NEM's Photo Magazine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Lathial

> HK has a modern glass and steel airport
> Mumbai is building one(completed 2014)
> Dhaka is still a concrete block airport



*HK is decades ahead of third world dump called India.*

*HK Airport*
Ranked amongst best in the world year after year

*Mumbai Airport*
Won ZERO (Nil/Nothing) awards/recognition

*Airport review for Mumbai
*

Mumbai Chattrapathi Shivaji Airport Customer Reviews | SKYTRAX

The world's worst airports to sleep in | News.com.au



> *Worst airports by region*
> 
> Asia: *Delhi, India*
> 
> *7. Mumbai Airport*
> *A lack of food and shops open at night, beyond disgusting toilets, and poor air conditioning turns travellers off this airport.
> "The heat and smell was ominous as soon as I left the plane*," Amanda Hillis said.
> *There is nothing to do at the Mumbai airport. There are no shops in the main part of the terminal. Chilled (sweated, actually) on a chair for about 10 hours...the seating area was rather dirty,* Laura P said.
> 
> 
> *5. Delhi Airport*
> *This airport has been described as being full of mosquitoes and birds, ******, crowded, has poor signage and frequent announcements that increase at night.
> "Had to change in the toilet which made the one in Trainspotting look like the Ritz*," Moray said.
> *"It was dirty, with all pervasive smell of sweet over powering phenyl which they use for disinfecting. The departure lounge has this odour mixed with that of cigarettes,"* Amit Mathur said.




This is Hong Kong
Fantastic HONG KONG. The City of Skyscrapers. - SkyscraperCity

This is *real* Mumbai and Bangalore.

ChErGi's Mumbai & Bangalore trip!! - SkyscraperCity


No need to twist and turn at the shame of seeing your propaganda exposed.



> HK has a efficent Mass Rapid Transit system
> Mumbai is getting Metro and Monorail in 2013



HK has world class MTR.
Mumbai=Zero.





> This concretey thing is your best??



India has the world's largest number of illiterates. It was written clearly that Rajshahi is, at best, a second tier town. 



> Tier 4 towns in India have better railway stations ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madurai (tier 3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another one


 

Your BEST city Mumbai's train station looks like this


----------



## INDIC

Banglar Lathial said:


> 1. None of the pictures posted by me were "shoe piece roads" but ordinary roads. This is what ordinary roads look like in India.



It is the village road in the countryside, not the national highway or the state highway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

pk_baloch said:


> MOST OF THE PEOPLE IN PAKISTAN DONOT TRAVEL ON TRAINS ...........AUR YE PIC AGAR KISI FESTIVAL KI BHI NAEE HE TO YE ROZ KA MAMOOL NAEE HOTA YAHAN .........YE KISI FESTIVAL WAGERA KI LAGTY HE MUJHE ...KHAIR PHIR BHI BETTER HE ........TUMARI TRAINS AND LOG DAKH K MEIN DAR GAEE KASAM SE


 
Thats what I said. The photos you see of Indian trains from the festival season. On an average day you won't see such crown on trains. 

Mumbai suburban trains are an exception, they can get quite crowded. But with Metro rail and Mono rail under construction that should ease up the crowding.


----------



## pk_baloch

Gigawatt said:


> 16 aane sach, kyonki tumhare mulq mein to railgadi chalti kahan hai.



naee yahan k log train par zyada safar naee karte iss liye chalane ka kya faida hahahha


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Those who are posting railway picture of Bangladesh ... they should know that it is mostly bus which is used for going to different cities not train. But still it has some demand. Modernization process of Bangladesh Railway just have started. In India some of the modern railway infrastructure is located in western India only but rest of the Indian railway is just gutter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pk_baloch

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Roybot is a well known liar for twisting real fact to satisfy his own ago. This is the picture of Indian railway. Roybot just changed the color to black and white and have posted here.
> 
> The original image have been taken from here...
> 
> Indian Railways  A Network Like No Other | NEM's Photo Magazine




acha ye pic bhi indian ki the hahahahahahha phir saee he ,kahan gaee meri pistol phir se... .........>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Roybot is a well known liar for twisting real fact to satisfy his own ago. This is the picture of Indian railway. Roybot just changed the color to black and white and have posted here.
> 
> The original image have been taken from here...
> 
> Indian Railways  A Network Like No Other | NEM's Photo Magazine


 
Bahaha yes and you have proven my lies so many times right?

That photo is from Pakistan look at the people their clothes, the color of train.




















pk_baloch said:


> acha ye pic bhi indian ki the hahahahahahha phir saee he ,kahan gaee meri pistol phir se... .........>


 
Don't get to happy. Its from Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pk_baloch

Roybot said:


> Thats what I said. The photos you see of Indian trains from the festival season. On an average day you won't see such crown on trains.
> 
> Mumbai suburban trains are an exception, they can get quite crowded. But with Metro rail and Mono rail under construction that should ease up the crowding.




mujhe train mein koi interest naee ,tum log jano and tumari train ..but mein dar gaee fir bhi train and india k pyare pyare log dakh k (( pyare pyare log wali line jinxed ne mujhe kaha tha add karne k liye hahah)


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Some proposed projects .... for Bangladesh Railway...











Bangladesh Government is trying to attract 3 B usd under PPP for modernizing Raiway by increasing it's income by undertaking various projects.



> Saturday, June 23, 2012Front Page
> 
> *Rail projects rely on private partnership
> 
> Rail projects rely on private partnership
> 
> Ministry plans to lure in $3b investment by offering its land for medical colleges, hotels, shopping malls
> *M Abul Kalam Azad
> As most of the railway projects remained stalled due to fund crisis, the government has decided to attract private investment under Public-Private Partnership (PPP) for its three major schemes worth $3 billion.
> 
> The projects are construction of a railway bridge parallel to the existing Bangabandhu Multipurpose Bridge and another bridge at Phulchhari-Bahadurabad point and laying of tracks between Dohazari and Cox's Bazar.
> 
> Under PPP, the railway ministry has planned to build six medical colleges on railway land at Kamalapur in Dhaka and in Rajshahi, Chittagong, Nilphamari, Sylhet and Pabna districts.
> 
> Two five-star hotels and two shopping malls will also be set up in Dhaka and Chittagong, while shopping mall-cum guest houses will be built in Chittagong, Khulna, Sylhet, Rangpur, Lalmonirhat, Dinajpur, Comilla, and Brahmanbaria.
> 
> Bangladesh Railway (BR) will provide the land for the projects, while the private investors will bear the other costs, Abu Taher, director general of BR told The Daily Star.
> 
> A nursing institute will be constructed near the medical college on 4.5 acres of land adjacent to the existing railway hospital in Kamalapur.
> 
> The BR has already finalised a project proposal to build the medical college and nursing institute. It will soon send the proposal to the PPP office, which operates under the Prime Minister's Office.
> 
> Unabated grabbing of its land and a severe financial crisis have led the BR to go for building the colleges, hotels and malls, mentioned Abu Taher.
> 
> Railway sources said at least 5,000 acres of its total land have been grabbed by illegal occupants over the past decades.
> 
> Besides, successive governments have leased out railway land to political beneficiaries.
> 
> The PPP office has already selected the three major projects.
> 
> The construction work of Tk 1,852 crore Dohzari-Cox's Bazar rail track could not be started due to insufficient fund, although Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina had inaugurated the work last year.
> 
> Railway officials said they were yet to start acquiring land for the project.
> 
> This rail route is very important for inter-district as well as regional connectivity, as it will reach Gundam (Myanmar) through Teknaf to connect Trans-Asian Railway -- a railway network across Europe and Asia.
> 
> According to primary estimations, construction of the 11-km Phulchhari-Bahadurabad rail bridge will cost $2 billion, including land acquisition and river training.
> 
> Building the bridge was an election pledge of the ruling Awami League, but the government could not even start the feasibility study due to shortage of fund.
> 
> Construction of the double-line rail bridge parallel to the Bangabandhu Multipurpose Bridge will cost around $800 million.
> 
> A new bridge on the Jamuna has become imperative as the capacity of the existing bridge has already been tapped.
> 
> The BR is implementing 42 projects, most of which have made very little progress due to lack of fund.
> 
> However, some of the schemes under the Indian $1 billion credit have progressed reasonably.
> 
> The BR had inked several deals with Indian companies to purchase locomotives and coaches.
> 
> The decision to introduce the PPP model in railway projects came at a meeting on railway's development, with Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina in the chair.
> 
> Ministers and secretaries of finance, agriculture and railway ministries, and the railway DG attended the meeting at Gono Bhaban on January 17.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Those who are posting railway picture of Bangladesh ... they should know that it is mostly bus which is used for going to different cities not train. But still it has some demand. Modernization process of Bangladesh Railway just have started. *In India some of the modern railway infrastructure is located in western India only but rest of the Indian railway is just gutter.*


 
You have no idea what you are talking about. If anything North and East India has the better railway service.


----------



## TopCat

Gigawatt said:


> It is the village road in the countryside, not the national highway or the state highway.


 
YOur village dont have any paved road. Dont lie.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

iajdani said:


> YOur village dont have any paved road. Dont lie.


 
His village is in India not bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Roybot said:


> His village is in India not bangladesh.



I know and he is from Bihar like you.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

> It is the village road in the countryside, not the national highway or the state highway.
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=3387183#ixzz25ywKCEIF



You should be ashamed of writing like illiterate Kumbh Mela goers. 

I am quoting one of your compatriots



> Day 6 :
> so we set out for Gwalior by about 9 am, after another quick visit to the waterfalls..
> 
> unfortunately, we had no idea that we were about to come up against some of the country's worst roads during the day.. we expected to maintain our usual average of about 70kph, but the roads were so bad, we averaged only about 25~30kph through the day, and reached Gwalior only late in the evening..
> 
> overall, it was a painful day in 45 degree heat through central MP, and the road (or lack of it) didn't help any.. of course, there was enough scenery, but we didn't really enjoy it as much as we could have done - we just wanted to reach Gwalior before the car broke..





> appallingly bad roads - barely a lane wide, with awful surfacing..



These are your 'modern' buses 






People often use these buses in BD for intercity travel 











Unlike Indians, Bangladeshis do not claim that Bangladesh is a developed country, but Bangladeshis also know how far apart from reality is the bluster of Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Banglar Lathial said:


> *Mumbai Airport*
> Won ZERO (Nil/Nothing) awards/recognition
> 
> *Airport review for Mumbai
> *



New Mumbai airport is under construction, due to open next year. Come talk about awards then!





Mumbai (BOM) | Chhatrapati Shivaji International Airport - Page 404 - SkyscraperCity



>



Mumbai Metro and Monorail both under construction.











If we have these crowded old trains we also have signs of progress. Your little country on the other hand doesn't have much to show in the name of progress, so these potshots are very rich coming from you lots.

I wish your country all the best for progress, but stop comparing it to India, you are only making a fool out of yourself.


----------



## INDIC

iajdani said:


> YOur village dont have any paved road. Dont lie.


 
What can I say, you already proved that your village is better than Indian cities.


----------



## Roybot

iajdani said:


> I know and he is from Bihar like you.


 
*Bihar has higher HDI than Bangladesh* and growing very rapidly (last fiscal was 13% growth).


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Roybot said:


> *Bihar has higher HDI than Bangladesh* and growing very rapidly (last fiscal was 13% growth).



It's condition is equivalent to the sub saharan africa with 81% people live below poverty line.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## manofwar

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> It's condition is equivalent to the sub saharan africa with 81% people live below poverty line.


 
The 81% figure is from the dollar poverty line.........
You forget Rupee has far more purchasing power in India 
And anyways Bihar is growing fast enough to pull millions out of poverty every year.


----------



## Roybot

Banglar Lathial said:


> These are your 'modern' buses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People often use these buses in BD for intercity travel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike Indians, Bangladeshis do not claim that Bangladesh is a developed country, but Bangladeshis also know how far apart from reality is the bluster of Indians.


 
Comparing city buses to long distance buses. Can you be more biased?

These are the new city buses in Mumbai, old ones like that one in your photo are being phased out.












Since you already lurk on skyscrapercity I ll leave this link here, knock yourself out.
India Transportation: Trams & Buses II - Page 391 - SkyscraperCity

India has 1000 more such buses, if not more.

Since Iajdani has an affinity for Bihar, I ll give example from Bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Lathial

There are S Alam Saudia Greenline and other Highway bus services in BD, for beginners.


----------



## Roybot

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> It's condition is equivalent to the sub saharan africa with 81% people live below poverty line.


 
And Bangladesh's HDI is even lower than Bihar's, now imagine what kind of hell hole that place is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Roybot said:


> And Bangladesh's HDI is even lower than Bihar's, now imagin what kind of hell hole that place is


 
HDI is usually calculated for countries, not for provinces or states within countries. Which country is "Bihar"? Where is this country?


----------



## TopCat

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> It's condition is equivalent to the sub saharan africa with 81% people live below poverty line.


 
Its not only Bihar, UP, MP, Jharkhand, Chattishgar, Orissa all have the same condition or even worse than Bihar.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Roybot said:


> Comparing city buses to long distance buses. Can you be more biased?
> 
> These are the new city buses in Mumbai, old ones like that one in your photo are being phased out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you already lurk on skyscrapercity I ll leave this link here, knock yourself out.
> India Transportation: Trams & Buses II - Page 391 - SkyscraperCity
> 
> India has 1000 more such buses, if not more.
> 
> Since Iajdani has an affinity for Bihar, I ll give example from Bihar.


 

Sorry.

I found this from your link





Are you comparing it with






?

Totally ridiculous.


----------



## TopCat

Banglar Lathial said:


> HDI is usually calculated for countries, not for provinces or states within countries. Which country is "Bihar"? Where is this country?



You have to understand HDI calculation first.

1) Literacy rate - Completely wrong estimates where 7 years old kid is considered as literate person.
2) Per Capita income - Most of the GDP calculated are paper money. 37% people live below poverty line and see no difference in their life what happens in Bombay stock exchange or how much a cyber coolie made in Bangalore.
3) Health - Well healthcare is the worst in world in India.



So Indina HDI calculation is just a hoax only to keep some delusional people from ultra poor state like Bihar (eg Roy, Gig etc) happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pk_baloch

manofwar said:


> The 81% figure is from the dollar poverty line.........
> You forget Rupee has far more purchasing power in India
> And anyways Bihar is growing fast enough to pull millions out of poverty every year.



*train of ant hahaha*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Lathial

iajdani said:


> You have to understand HDI calculation first.
> 
> 1) Literacy rate - Completely wrong estimates where 7 years old kid is considered as literate person.
> 2) Per Capita income - Most of the GDP calculated are paper money. 37% people live below poverty line and see no difference in their life what happens in Bombay stock exchange or how much a cyber coolie made in Bangalore.
> 3) Health - Well healthcare is the worst in world in India.
> 
> 
> 
> So Indina HDI calculation is just a hoax only to keep some delusional people from ultra poor state like Bihar (eg Roy, Gig etc) happy.


 

All of us should understand why they need to cook up these feel-good stats, though. Imagine living in such a state of despair. If you don't even have hope, what do you have left? If their regime and its propaganda machinery does not cook up false statistics to assuage their ignorant public's bruised egos, they would commit mass suicides. 

Every 12 hours, one farmer commits suicide in India




> *Every 12 hours, one farmer commits suicide in India*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Banglar Lathial said:


> You should be ashamed of writing like illiterate Kumbh Mela goers.
> 
> I am quoting one of your compatriots



Where is it written that it is the national highway or the state highway.







Banglar Lathial said:


> These are your 'modern' buses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People often use these buses in BD for intercity travel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike Indians, Bangladeshis do not claim that Bangladesh is a developed country, but Bangladeshis also know how far apart from reality is the bluster of Indians.


 
You too have murir tin city transport in Dhaka.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Since this thread is about the "middle class in BD", let's take a look at some relative indicators of the purchasing power of this class.

15 largest shopping malls in the world Photos | 15 largest shopping malls in the world Pictures - Yahoo! She Philippines



> 11. Jamuna Future Park
> *Dhaka, Bangladesh*
> Gross Leasable Area (GLA): 380,000 sqm




Not to forget *Bashundhara City Shopping Centre, the largest in South Asia* at present. 





Bashundhara City



> Bashundhara City Shopping Mall is South Asias largest shopping cum recreation complex ...


----------



## Al-zakir

gslv mk3 said:


> look at BD railways...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poor guy.....
> 
> [/IMG]



1st and second picture is true. It's exist and need improvement but bd is highly populated nation. It will never look like switzerland. 

Third picture is taken from during Ijtema(tabligh gathering) held in Tangi, Dacca every year. It's million people gathering and bd infrastructure aren't capable of hosing all these people. It's what it is. No shame to it.


----------



## gslv mk3

Banglar Lathial said:


> 1. None of the pictures posted by me were "shoe piece roads" but ordinary roads. This is what ordinary roads look like in India.



Bull $hit!!!you posted a pic of Dhaka downtown....



Banglar Lathial said:


> In Gulshan, from street level, in broad day light.


 


[


> B]Mumbai is not even in the top 20 cities! What shameless bluster from Hindutva extremists and illiterate dhoti clad Kumbh Mela goers![/B]


 
List of cities with most buildings at least >100m
mumbai 26
dhaka not even in the list

Cities with at least 1 skyscraper above 300m (i.e. about 7580 floors) (under construction & construction paused inclusive)

Mumbai 2nd 
dhaka-not in the list again

List of cities with most skyscrapers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Gigawatt said:


> You too have murir tin city transport in Dhaka.


 
It was clearly stated by me that 


> Unlike Indians, Bangladeshis do not claim that Bangladesh is a developed country, but Bangladeshis also know how far apart from reality is the bluster of Indians.
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=3388978#ixzz25zFgE4nm



Also, for your information, an interesting collection from one of your compatriot (interesting choice of name for the site as well).
Gallery: Overcrowded Trains In India | gardhabdas


----------



## gslv mk3

Banglar Lathial said:


> You should be ashamed of writing like illiterate Kumbh Mela goers.
> 
> I am quoting one of your compatriots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are your 'modern' buses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People often use these buses in BD for intercity travel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike Indians, Bangladeshis do not claim that Bangladesh is a developed country, but Bangladeshis also know how far apart from reality is the bluster of Indians.


 
Indian inter city buses

Volvo B9R cost rs 1 crore 





India intra city buses for tier3 cities..


----------



## Banglar Lathial

gslv mk3 said:


> Bull $hit!!!you posted a pic of Dhaka downtown....



That's "ordinary road" in Bangladesh. 



> List of cities with most buildings at least >100m
> mumbai 26
> dhaka not even in the list
> 
> Cities with at least 1 skyscraper above 300m (i.e. about 7580 floors) (under construction & construction paused inclusive)
> 
> Mumbai 2nd
> dhaka-not in the list again
> 
> List of cities with most skyscrapers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Sorry. I have responded to your nonsense already. 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...ng-middle-class-bangladesh-8.html#post3388790

Read it again if you fail to understand. Keep reading until you understand it completely.



gslv mk3 said:


> Indian inter city buses
> 
> Volvo B9R cost rs 1 crore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India intra city buses for tier3 cities..


 
Sorry. *No license plate=show piece. *

This is one of the 'upscale' areas of your wealthiest city, your capital. 






Look carefully at the difference between the advertisement hoardings and the reality on the ground.

Some of them are in denial about the reality, but do they ever really believe they can hide the reality from the rest of the world? 

Can they deny this (taken from their most developed city, according to road and transport infrastructure)?





Can they deny this?






Look at the mode of non-motorized transport used by the travellers on the right side of the road.


----------



## gslv mk3

Banglar Lathial said:


> *
> 
> HK Airport
> Ranked amongst best in the world year after year
> 
> Mumbai Airport
> Won ZERO (Nil/Nothing) awards/recognition
> *


*
lol 

Best airport in the world - 25-40 million passengers | ASQ Awards

Underconstruction-completion 2013




What about dhaka???


Worst airports by region

Asia: Delhi, India

'7. Mumbai Airport
A lack of food and shops open at night, beyond disgusting toilets, and poor air conditioning turns travellers off this airport.
"The heat and smell was ominous as soon as I left the plane," Amanda Hillis said.
There is nothing to do at the Mumbai airport. There are no shops in the main part of the terminal. Chilled (sweated, actually) on a chair for about 10 hours...the seating area was rather dirty, Laura P said.


5. Delhi Airport
This airport has been described as being full of mosquitoes and birds, ******, crowded, has poor signage and frequent announcements that increase at night.
"Had to change in the toilet which made the one in Trainspotting look like the Ritz," Moray said.
"It was dirty, with all pervasive smell of sweet over powering phenyl which they use for disinfecting. The departure lounge has this odour mixed with that of cigarettes," Amit Mathur said.'

Best airport in the world - 25-40 million passengers | ASQ Awards
lol again 





This is Hong Kong
Fantastic HONG KONG. The City of Skyscrapers. - SkyscraperCity

This is real Mumbai and Bangalore.

ChErGi's Mumbai & Bangalore trip!! - SkyscraperCity

Click to expand...


She did only photograph suburbs.......



see this

Bombay and beyond - Page 39




HK has world class MTR.
Mumbai=Zero.

Click to expand...


Mumbai metro 2013




Mumbai monorail 2013






Dhakka????




India has the world's largest number of illiterates. It was written clearly that Rajshahi is, at best, a second tier town.

Click to expand...


woul suit a tier 4 town in India!!!






Your BEST city Mumbai's train station looks like this

Click to expand...

also mumbai suburban...







*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bobby

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> It's condition is equivalent to the sub saharan africa with 81% people live below poverty line.



If India's condition is equivalent to the sub saharan africa and in India, Bihar is poorest state and Bangladesh is below Bihar HDI.....

Hard to imagine...how pathetic Bangladesh is.......

No wonder ....BDs run away from BD and live illegally in India...



Al-zakir said:


> 1st and second picture is true. It's exist and need improvement but bd is highly populated nation. It will never look like switzerland.
> 
> Third picture is taken from during Ijtema(tabligh gathering) held in Tangi, Dacca every year. It's million people gathering and bd infrastructure aren't capable of hosing all these people. It's what it is. No shame to it.


 
Is it BD metro...he he he he


----------



## Ammyy

Banglar Lathial said:


> 1. None of the pictures posted by me were "shoe piece roads" but ordinary roads. This is what ordinary roads look like in India.


 
Here is the current data for India

Lanes	Length (km)	Percentage
Single Lane / Intermediate lane	18,350	26%
Double lane  36031	51%
Four Lane/Six lane/Eight Lane 16,553	23%
Total 70,934	100%

.:NHAI:. What it is?
Indian road network - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Welcome to NHAI

Just show some for your sh!t country

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Lathial

gslv mk3 said:


> Underconstruction-completion 2013



Renders=imagination!.




> Worst airports by region
> 
> Asia: Delhi, India
> 
> '7. Mumbai Airport
> A lack of food and shops open at night, beyond disgusting toilets, and poor air conditioning turns travellers off this airport.
> "The heat and smell was ominous as soon as I left the plane," Amanda Hillis said.
> There is nothing to do at the Mumbai airport. There are no shops in the main part of the terminal. Chilled (sweated, actually) on a chair for about 10 hours...the seating area was rather dirty, Laura P said.
> 
> 
> 5. Delhi Airport
> This airport has been described as being full of mosquitoes and birds, ******, crowded, has poor signage and frequent announcements that increase at night.
> "Had to change in the toilet which made the one in Trainspotting look like the Ritz," Moray said.
> "It was dirty, with all pervasive smell of sweet over powering phenyl which they use for disinfecting. The departure lounge has this odour mixed with that of cigarettes," Amit Mathur said.'








> see this
> 
> Bombay and beyond - Page 39



It shows Mumbai=third world. 



> Mumbai metro 2013



True state of Mumbai. Devastated. 



> Mumbai monorail 2013



Built by Malaysian firm.





> woul suit a tier 4 town in India!!!



Stop making a fool out of your compatriots. This is your BEST city Mumbai. 












> also mumbai suburban...


 

Looks like typical third world city. Every African country's train station looks similar on propaganda brochures. Real Mumbai train station as shown above.


----------



## Ammyy

Yes Mr. Banglar Lathial show some official figures for Roads in your sh!t country


----------



## Al-zakir

Bobby said:


> Is it BD metro...he he he he


 
Learn to be humble. Don't be so arrogant. Your country doesn't look like what's being shown in Bollywood movies. We all know where those shots taken from. 

Don't make me or other post pictures taken from you rail line and what's taking place there in the morning which is the biggest open latrine in the world.


----------



## INDIC

Banglar Lathial said:


> It was clearly stated by me that
> 
> 
> Also, for your information, an interesting collection from one of your compatriot (interesting choice of name for the site as well).
> Gallery: Overcrowded Trains In India | gardhabdas


 
We Indians never claim us a developed country, the term being used is "rising power" which was coined by the West.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

DRDO said:


> Yes Mr. Banglar Lathial show some official figures for Roads in *your sh!t country*


 
1. Learn to write/speak in respectable way. No need to use offensive words, when the reality about India is well known worldwide, and clearly seen from many statistics and trip reports by people from all around the world. It is widely known what percentage of Indians have access to sanitation. 

2. This counts as 'roads' in your regime's bogus annual 'official' tally. 










In BD, even roads leading to tiny cities look like this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Not sure why people comparing Indian metros with Dhaka, I understand Indian metros are yet not exactly world class, but they still don't deserve to be compared with least livable city in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Gigawatt said:


> We Indians never claim us a developed country, the term being used is "rising power" which was coined by the West.


 
Sorry, one of your compatriot in this very thread is comparing Mumbai to Hong Kong and pretending that Mumbai is somehow superior to Hong Kong or other developed cities. I just injected a few doses of reality for the ignorant members to enhance their learning.


----------



## Ammyy

Banglar Lathial said:


> 1. Learn to write/speak in respectable way. No need to use offensive words, when the reality about India is well known worldwide, and clearly seen from many statistics and trip reports by people from all around the world. It is widely known what percentage of Indians have access to sanitation.


 

 

Why going away with official figures ?? ? Ohh sorry your super rich country have only 1 or 2 good roads and on other place nothing ...

And people who visit India know that they are safe here ... some said about our poverty but lot of them said about *our development* ... 

Still waiting for official figure of your sh!t country


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Banglar Lathial said:


> 1. Learn to write/speak in respectable way. No need to use offensive words, when the reality about India is well known worldwide, *and clearly seen from many statistics and trip reports by people from all around the world.* It is widely known what percentage of Indians have access to sanitation.
> 
> 2. This counts as 'roads' in your regime's bogus annual 'official' tally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In BD, even roads leading to tiny cities look like this


 

Nothing academic so far, not surprising though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Lathial

DRDO said:


> Why going away with official figures ?? ?


 
No wonder that India has the highest number of illiterates in the world.

1. Your regime's propaganda number-crunching to fool the illiterate and hungry masses can not fool the intelligent people around the world. That's why nobody believes in your regime's propaganda numbers. 

2. This counts as 'roads' in your regime's bogus annual 'official' tally. 





In BD, even roads leading to tiny cities look like this







Syama Ayas said:


> Nothing academic so far, not surprising though.


 

Sorry, what was that? Do you consider cooked up numbers by your regime 'academic' so much so that even if they contradict all evidence on the ground you would still believe them? 

1. This counts as 'roads' in your regime's bogus annual 'official' tally. 





In BD, even roads leading to tiny cities look like this


----------



## INDIC

Banglar Lathial said:


> 2. This counts as 'roads' in your regime's bogus annual 'official' tally.



Once again telling you, these are village roads constructed under "Pradhan Mantri Gram Sadak Yojana (Prime Minister Village Road Program)"


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Gigawatt said:


> Once again telling you, these are village roads constructed under "Pradhan Mantri Gram Sadak Yojana (Prime Minister Village Road Program)"


 
I do not necessarily agree with you, but let's say you are correct. Does not it mean that the picture I posted is that of a "road" according to Indian regime's bogus statistics? 

What does that tell you about Indian regime published official statistics?


----------



## Mahabali

Its absurd that someone has a problem if a BD member is proud of his country's achievement. We Asians from the subcontinent have this crab mentality where the only way we can prove ourselves better is by pulling the other down.

One should understand and appreciate the achievements of BD and their road to this success has not been easy. It is good that countries like BD can show the neighborhood the way to grow in spite of limited resources. It can be a progressive Islamic country which has invested in their people by way of woman empowerment and child education.

India should be happy that BD is doing well as a prosperous neighbor will always lead to good trade and commerce and this will lead to good bilateral relations. Also the Indian concerns on immigrants will be addressed as better economic situation in BD will dissuade its people migrate to India in search of employment.

KUDOS to BD and all the people who have made it happen success should be celebrated and we must learn from the failures.

Its shame for the Indian members to compare our cities with BD as we are a bigger country and have access to more resources same is when Chinese members rubs it in, so dont do or say anything which you dont want others to do to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jester

The pictures posted by Banglar Lathai in post 141 are at least 5 - 6 years old. 

1. The Metropolitan Mall is situated on the M.G road, the area has changed after the completion of the Gurgaon-Delhi metro line. Those who are from Gurgaon or those who have been to MG road can attest to that. Unfortunately I do not have picture of the exterior to show you as of now, but I will in a couple of days. As to your perception of hoardings and reality on the ground. 
The interior
http://img276.echo.cx/img276/6778/metropolitanmallndtimes7ld.jpg


2. The second picture is of the UP link road. From the direction of the picture this is the entry point from Delhi to Noida and now the Yamuna expressway. 

http://www.attachowk.com/Noida-Entry-Gate.JPG
During the commonwealth games , this road was a part of the cycling event.

To show India in a poor light this is what you have to degrade yourself into, showing old pictures of India and comparing them with new pictures of Bangladesh. 

Try harder.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Mahabali said:


> Its absurd that someone has a problem if a BD member is proud of his country's achievement. We Asians from the subcontinent have this crab mentality where the only way we can prove ourselves better is by pulling the other down.
> 
> One should understand and appreciate the achievements of BD and their road to this success has not been easy. It is good that countries like BD can show the neighborhood the way to grow in spite of limited resources. It can be a progressive Islamic country which has invested in their people by way of woman empowerment and child education.
> 
> India should be happy that BD is doing well as a prosperous neighbor will always lead to good trade and commerce and this will lead to good bilateral relations.* Also the Indian concerns on immigrants will be addressed as better economic situation in BD will dissuade its people migrate to India in search of employment.*
> 
> KUDOS to BD and all the people who have made it happen success should be celebrated and we must learn from the failures.
> 
> Its shame for the Indian members to compare our cities with BD as we are a bigger country and have access to more resources same is when Chinese members rubs it in, so dont do or say anything which you dont want others to do to you.


 
I appreciate your sane comment but regarding the higlighted part you need to visit http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian...verbal-war-calls-thackerays-infiltrators.html thread to contribute and see who is migrating where.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Banglar Lathial said:


> You should be ashamed of writing like illiterate Kumbh Mela goers.
> 
> I am quoting one of your compatriots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are your 'modern' buses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People often use these buses in BD for intercity travel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike Indians, Bangladeshis do not claim that Bangladesh is a developed country, but Bangladeshis also know how far apart from reality is the bluster of Indians.





Lol!!!! Karnataka KSRC would have more volvo buses than entire BD!!!







From the company itself


Volvo buses India


*Volvo Buses has been in India for 10 years* and has the richest experience when it comes to high-performing bus applications. With a state-of-the-art factory near Bangalore and overall profile of being a complete transport solutions provider, Volvo has a unique ability to understand the needs of the Indian market and configure products accordingly. Volvo Buses today has attained a leadership status in the coach and city bus segments in India. *The company also exports to Bangladesh, Sri Lanka and South Africa*rofl. This site gives you details about our comprehensive product range and aftermarket support services which complement them.

Home - home : Volvo Buses


----------



## gslv mk3

Banglar Lathial said:


> There are S Alam Saudia Greenline and other Highway bus services in BD, for beginners.



Second generation Volvo B7R??

we even have third generation B7R in second hand market!!!!

Ever seen this????






The question every one in India would ask in a long distance bus ticket counter..........

*Do you have a multi axle bus for the trip????*


----------



## gslv mk3

iajdani said:


> Its not only Bihar, UP, MP, Jharkhand, Chattishgar, Orissa all have the same condition or even worse than Bihar.



BD HDI behind is KENYA



Banglar Lathial said:


> Sorry.
> 
> I found this from your link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you comparing it with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Totally ridiculous.



local bus-







Local body builder built bus in India


lol !!! Bangladesh tin bus!!!!






multi axle and 15 m long






Those who are thinking abouts roads and buses in India.........see this vid!!!!


----------



## gslv mk3

Banglar Lathial said:


> That's "ordinary road" in Bangladesh.



And this is an ordinary road in a tier 3 Indian city




low floor bus in a tier 3 city





Transport in Thiruvananthapuram - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> Sorry. I have responded to your nonsense already.



*Response?????

HK -7 supertalls
India- 10 underconstruction+ 1 almost complete....
(want pics???)
DHAKA- existing-0
proposed-0
under construction-0
*


> Sorry. *No license plate=show piece. *



*Just delivered from the manufacturer!!!!!!*


----------



## gslv mk3

> This is one of the 'upscale' areas of your wealthiest city, your capital.
> 
> 
> Look carefully at the difference between the advertisement hoardings and the reality on the ground.
> 
> Some of them are in denial about the reality, but do they ever really believe they can hide the reality from the rest of the world?
> 
> Can they deny this (taken from their most developed city, according to road and transport infrastructure)?
> 
> Can they deny this?



*2004 pics????

you want to see the place now???*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

Gentlemen, this is a Bangladesh centric thread that starts with a nice article on the rise of middle class in that country. But, people here are talking about the quality of buses and stations. That is a diiferent chapter. We can discuss it in a separate thred. Now, I am posting a news with a video broadcast by AlJajeera that speaks of the rise of a huge group of middle class people in BD numbering 30 million. Note that the news is one year old and the middle class has more increased by this time.

Middle class fuels Bangladesh boom - Asia - Al Jazeera English

Asia 

Middle class fuels Bangladesh boom 

With 30 million middle income earners keen to spend, nation's economy is thriving despite global slump.
Last Modified: 04 Sep 2011 11:48 

Business in Bangladesh is booming despite the global slump as a thriving middle class's appetite for consumption boosts the country's economy.

Statistics show that 30 million people make up the middle income bracket; more than the population of Sweden, Norway, and Denmark combined.

Atiur Rahman, the governer of the Bangladesh Bank, told Al Jazeera: "In a decade or so we will be one of the 30 largest economies of the world, and one should keep that in mind. It is not the size of the country that matters, it's the population and it's a very entrepreneurial population, and there lies our strength."

Al Jazeera's Nicolas Haque reports from Dhaka.


----------



## gslv mk3

Banglar Lathial said:


> No wonder that India has the highest number of illiterates in the world.
> 
> 1. Your regime's propaganda number-crunching to fool the illiterate and hungry masses can not fool the intelligent people around the world. That's why nobody believes in your regime's propaganda numbers.


List of countries by Human Development Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Banglar Lathial said:


> 1. This counts as 'roads' in your regime's bogus annual 'official' tally.
> In BD, even roads leading to tiny cities look like this



2 lane road with lane width for an autorickshaw????

my village have local road wider than this

Road in Kerala.....connecting 2 tier 4 towns.........through my village

with fences,reflector on tarmack and proper signage....


----------



## gslv mk3

Banglar Lathial said:


> '7. Mumbai Airport
> A lack of food and shops open at night, &#8220;beyond disgusting&#8221; toilets, and poor air conditioning turns travellers off this airport.
> "The heat and smell was ominous as soon as I left the plane," Amanda Hillis said.
> &#8220;There is nothing to do at the Mumbai airport. There are no shops in the main part of the terminal. Chilled (sweated, actually) on a chair for about 10 hours...the seating area was rather dirty,&#8221; Laura P said.



*Mumbai Airport!!*







Banglar Lathial said:


> 5. Delhi Airport
> This airport has been described as being full of mosquitoes and birds, ******, crowded, has poor signage and frequent announcements that increase at night.
> "Had to change in the toilet which made the one in Trainspotting look like the Ritz," Moray said.
> "It was dirty, with all pervasive smell of sweet over powering phenyl which they use for disinfecting. The departure lounge has this odour mixed with that of cigarettes," Amit Mathur said.'











Dhaka airport!!




*I am stunned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
LED screen???

we also have roads like these..........

What about you??


----------



## gslv mk3

Banglar Lathial said:


> It shows Mumbai=third world.



*Third world Mumbai??*














*First world Dhaka*








> True state of Mumbai. Devastated.



True state of Mumbai-a world class city* under construction*!!1




> Built by Malaysian firm.



really??

http://www.larsentoubro.com/lntcorporate/common/ui_templates/homepage_news.aspx?res=P_CORP
http://http://www.larsentoubro.com/lntcorporate/LnT_PRS/news_news_press.aspx?res=P_CORP_EMID_BPRS&PR_ID=243


----------



## gslv mk3

Banglar Lathial said:


> Looks like typical third world city. Every African country's train station looks similar on propaganda brochures. Real Mumbai train station as shown above.



Mumbai suburban station





Delhi metro










we are trying to bring these to the stantard of this.........








Run-down rail-tracks and an age-old signalling system have forced Bangladesh Railway (BR) engineers to impose speed limits of 5 to 40 km an hour (kph) at 30 railroad segments in Dhaka division alone to avoid any major accident.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Banglar Lathial said:


> Sorry, one of your compatriot in this very thread is comparing Mumbai to Hong Kong and pretending that Mumbai is somehow superior to Hong Kong or other developed cities. I just injected a few doses of reality for the ignorant members to enhance their learning.



When did I say Mumbai is superior to HK????


You said dhaka is better than any Indian city


----------



## gslv mk3

eastwatch said:


> *Gentlemen, this is a Bangladesh centric thread* that starts with a nice article on the rise of middle class in that country. But, people here are talking about the quality of buses and stations. That is a diiferent chapter. We can discuss it in a separate thred. Now, I am posting a news with a video broadcast by AlJajeera that speaks of the rise of a huge group of middle class people in BD numbering 30 million. Note that the news is one year old and the middle class has more increased by this time.



Then why do people here drag India to this?????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Backbencher



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

^^^^^^1980s Mumbai-looks far better than some ones HK esque city


----------



## Backbencher



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Backbencher

This is not even Mumbai


----------



## gslv mk3

Volvo India bangladesh bus-Indian side


----------



## gslv mk3

>


non existing dhaka metro


----------



## gslv mk3

existing delhi metro


----------



## gslv mk3

mak2000 said:


> The list goes further like this:
> 
> India is among 29 countries with the highest levels of hunger, stunted children and poorly fed women, according to the International Food Policy Research Institute (IFPRI)s Global Hunger Index 2010. Over 200 million Indians sleep hungry at night which is higher than any other country in the world. Indeed, 1/3rd of the world's hungry live in India. When Indian states are compared to countries in the Global Hunger Index, Madhya Pradesh ranks between Ethiopia and Chad.



Bangladesh has low HDI than Kenya 



mak2000 said:


> India's 200 million Dalits ( untouchables) continue to suffer today.
> 
> 839 million have no sanitation services. Diarrhea alone causes more than 1,600 deaths dailythe same as if eight 200-person jumbo-jets crashed to the ground each day. Religious riots are part of life in India. Even today there is religious riots going on in Asam. Most strikingly, none of the neighbors likes India. Interestingly, my personal observation is that while Bangladeshi and Pakistani common people do not like India, the Sri Lankan and Nepalese common people hates India. The reason is amply manifested in this thread. So please keep your ICBM and Nuclear Submarine to yourself!!!





Banglar Lathial said:


> You claimed that London mayor praised Delhi Metro? Here's a report from a British newspaper on your "world class (!) Delhi metro".





Luffy 500 said:


> shinning supa pawa india. How many of these people are on PDF.


@$$ burning....jealousy at its best








eastwatch said:


> India does not give aid to Bd and BD does not want it from a poor country like India. India has extended only a credit line to sell its low quality goods to BD. See what our BRAC is doing in Afghanistan. Comparing to this your govt effort is only 10% of what BRAC is doing in social sectors.



$50 bn to Africa??whats your gdp???

Kid...its an NGO!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Banglar Lathial said:


> Dhaka in broad daylight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3224/5824188587_fc2c99d2d7_b.jpg
> Looks much better than any gawdy, tasteless, unaesthetic piece of architecture in India reminiscent of bombed out Berlin.



looks like Indian towns...........



DarkPrince said:


> ^^^
> 
> roybot the australian post some pics of ur bullet trains



best in India



gslv mk3 said:


>



Bangladesh???


----------



## gslv mk3

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Those who are posting railway picture of Bangladesh ... they should know that it is mostly bus which is used for going to different cities not train. But still it has some demand. Modernization process of Bangladesh Railway just have started. In India some of the modern railway infrastructure is located in western India only but rest of the Indian railway is just gutter.



Buses in India(inter city)

Volvo has 16 outlets in India but only 1 in Bangladesh

Bangladesh - Bangladesh : Volvo Buses

Vovlo sets annual sales target of 5,000 buses in India by 2015 | Central Chronicle

city bus











Inter city

a single operator Kallada in kerala has 50 multi axle volvos....think a bout single axle ones now!!!!


----------



## gslv mk3

Banglar Lathial said:


> Can they deny this?



India has 13000km of 4/6 lane highways under golden quadrilateral and north south east west corridor system










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Quadrilateral
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North-South_and_East-West_Corridor

there are several other 4/6 lanr highways and 4-12 lane+ service lane expressways

*there are even state highways like these*


----------



## gslv mk3

Banglar Lathial said:


> Look at the mode of non-motorized transport used by the travellers on the right side of the road.



comment comes from a person whose countrys most advanced product is an auto rickshaw


----------



## DarkPrince

gslv mk3 said:


> comment comes from a person whose countrys most advanced product is an auto rickshaw



tu itna mehnat q kar raha hai mujhe samajh me nahi arahi hai 

ghura firake pura sub contitent ek jaisai hai


----------



## gslv mk3

DarkPrince said:


> tu itna mehnat q kar raha hai mujhe samajh me nahi arahi hai
> 
> ghura firake pura sub contitent ek jaisai hai


i dont understand your local language


----------



## DarkPrince

gslv mk3 said:


> i dont understand your local language



toba toba u r an indian n dont even know hindi


----------



## gslv mk3

DarkPrince said:


> toba toba u r an indian n dont even know hindi


not so good at
what does dis mean???
'ghura firake pura sub contitent ek jaisai hai '


----------



## DarkPrince

gslv mk3 said:


> not so good at
> what does dis mean???
> 'ghura firake pura sub contitent ek jaisai hai '



it means the whole sub continent is same in the end


----------



## gslv mk3

DarkPrince said:


> it means the whole sub continent is same in the end




Our advanced product is an autorickshaw?
*no it is not!!!!!*


----------



## DarkPrince

gslv mk3 said:


> Our advanced product is an autorickshaw?
> *no it is not!!!!!*



WE LL b making cars n trucks in few years


----------



## gslv mk3

DarkPrince said:


> WE LL b making cars n trucks in few years



Bd designed cars??

we are making our own trucks and cars for 40-50 years

and exporting them too.........







http://wheelosphere.org/tata-indica-vista-evx-electric-986/


----------



## DarkPrince

gslv mk3 said:


> Bd designed cars??
> 
> we are making our own trucks and cars for 40-50 years



so what


----------



## gslv mk3

DarkPrince said:


> so what




He mocked India for seeing some horse cart on the road....

he must've noted that India has 18 vehicles(not 2 wheelers) per 1000 people(low)but BD have only 3 per 1000


----------



## indian_jigar

gslv mk3 said:


> He mocked India for seeing some horse cart on the road....
> 
> he must've noted that India has 18 vehicles(not 2 wheelers) per 1000 people(low)but BD have only 3 per 1000



Don't waste your time talking logic with Bangladesh members. I learned that the hard way and gave up a while ago. There might be one or two rational members among them, but the rest are pretty bat$hit crazy for the most part.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Indians, you are boasting of motor vehicles today which happened only due to collaboration of Japanese makers with your worthless companies. But, you guys are talking as if you have invented motor science and motor vehicle. It is only a matter of few years that Bd will catch up with you and overtake you. Honda Motor Company of Japan has decided to build factories here. There are efforts to assemble Mitsubishi jeeps in Chittagong. 

Today's India was the lapdog of British, that is why the British started with many industries including automobiles there. We remember your Ambassador horrible cars. Nevertheless, India is certainly ahead of us in some fields, but it is only a few years' of headstart that can be fulfilled in a few years by us. 

We have already been catching up with India. Today it is our social sector, education, textiles, cement industry, fertiliser, oil refinery, gas exploration, shipbreaking and shipbuilding industries, to name a few. Dhaka, Chittagong is full with construction of high rise buildings and the next boom will be the district towns. 

Tomorrow it will be more steel and chemical factories, highways, bridges, port expansion and harbour construction. Govt and private sectors are planning to take the country to the next phase of industrialisation. So, wait and see instead of getting jealous at us. We are doing fine in our own way instead of following Indian models.

We are not for sending moon missions when our people need more care and progress. BD does not certainly want to become the laughing stock of other countries by following Indian model, which is wrong and immoral.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

eastwatch said:


> Indians, you are boasting of motor vehicles today which happened only due to collaboration of Japanese makers with your worthless companies.



You mean Maruti suzuki?
Suzuki Alto , Swift dzire and ertigo were developed in India by Indians
Do you know Tata?Mahindra?Ashok Leyland?



> It is only a matter of few years that Bd will catch up with you and overtake you


overtake us?do you have a BD car company?


> Honda Motor Company of Japan has decided to build factories here. There are efforts to assemble Mitsubishi jeeps in Chittagong.



decided?assembling?what about manufacturing?
World's 20 largest producers of cars; India 6th! - Rediff.com Business


> We remember your Ambassador horrible cars. Nevertheless, India is certainly ahead of us in some fields, but it is only a few years' of headstart that can be fulfilled in a few years by us.



Try XUV 500...








> We have already been catching up with India.
> Today it is our social sector,education,


lower HDI than India?


> textiles


who were complaining about Indian goods filling BD market


> oil refinery,


worlds largest refinery is in India!!!!


> gas exploration,


where


> shipbreaking


Sorry we are not competing


> and shipbuilding industries


India has capability to build 300,000 tonne VLCCs and VLOCs


> Dhaka, Chittagong is full with construction of high rise buildings and the next boom will be the district towns.



What 19 floor buildings?In India tallest underconstruction is 112 floor building



> Tomorrow it will be more steel and chemical factories, highways, bridges, port expansion and harbour construction. Govt and private sectors are planning to take the country to the next phase of industrialisation. So, wait and see instead of getting jealous at us. We are doing fine in our own way instead of following Indian models.




jealous of BD????


----------



## gslv mk3

eastwatch said:


> We are not for sending moon missions when our people need more care and progress. BD does not certainly want to become the laughing stock of other countries by following Indian model, which is wrong and immoral.



What about building 4000 kms of high speed rail?
13000 km of 4/6 lane highways?
metro for all cities?


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

eastwatch said:


> Indians, you are boasting of motor vehicles today which happened only due to collaboration of Japanese makers with your worthless companies. But, you guys are talking as if you have invented motor science and motor vehicle. It is only a matter of few years that Bd will catch up with you and overtake you. Honda Motor Company of Japan has decided to build factories here. *There are efforts to assemble Mitsubishi jeeps in Chittagong.
> *
> Today's India was the lapdog of British, that is why the British started with many industries including automobiles there. We remember your Ambassador horrible cars. Nevertheless, India is certainly ahead of us in some fields, but it is only a few years' of headstart that can be fulfilled in a few years by us.
> 
> We have already been catching up with India. Today it is our social sector, education, textiles, cement industry, fertiliser, oil refinery, gas exploration, shipbreaking and shipbuilding industries, to name a few. Dhaka, Chittagong is full with construction of high rise buildings and the next boom will be the district towns.
> 
> Tomorrow it will be more steel and chemical factories, highways, bridges, port expansion and harbour construction. Govt and private sectors are planning to take the country to the next phase of industrialisation. So, wait and see instead of getting jealous at us. We are doing fine in our own way instead of following Indian models.
> 
> We are not for sending moon missions when our people need more care and progress. BD does not certainly want to become the laughing stock of other countries by following Indian model, which is wrong and immoral.



Eastwatch that is already in the market 1 year ago....Bangladeshi assembled Pajero...Several other companies are on the line... Several other car manufacturing companies are planning to build factories here... but land and electricity are the constraint.







Pragati

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Eastwatch that is already in the market 1 year ago....Bangladeshi assembled Pajero...Several other companies are on the line... Several other car manufacturing companies are planning to build factories here... but land and electricity are the constraint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pragati



It is assembled!!!not manufactured..


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

gslv mk3 said:


> It is assembled!!!not manufactured..



Plan is underway for manufacturing as well... It is just the beginning and a matter of time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

This is a Bangladeshi company which is even also planning to manufacture car by 2015...

Walton to start production of automobiles by 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Plan is underway for manufacturing as well... It is just the beginning and a matter of time.





CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> This is a Bangladeshi company which is even also planning to manufacture car by 2015...
> 
> Walton to start production of automobiles by 2015


Ok!!good for BD!!!
but not going to overtake India though!!


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

gslv mk3 said:


> Ok!!good for BD!!!
> but not going to overtake India though!!



We do not need to ... if we can flood our low cost product or car whatever in India that will be enough... Already plan is underway to do this with RMG by exporting 5 billion usd worth of product which will force cut of employment of 1.5 million Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> We do not need to ... if we can flood our low cost product or car whatever in India that will be enough... Already plan is underway to do this with RMG by exporting 5 billion usd worth of product which will force cut of employment of 1.5 million Indian.



lol!!!first produce a good car!!!


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

gslv mk3 said:


> lol!!!first produce a good car!!!



I told you its a matter of time...5 billion usd that I have talked about is RMG..


----------



## LaBong

Yes bangladesh gonna conquer India by flooding underwears in our market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> I told you its a matter of time...5 billion usd that I have talked about is RMG..


FMCG?toothpaste?soap?
What is RMG?


----------



## TopCat

gslv mk3 said:


> lol!!!first produce a good car!!!



Kya Shor bana raha ho???

We just dont like Indian low tech junky cars. We dont like Chinese car either. Bangladeshis like class and they prefer Japanese and German cars.

Just a personal taste of our people. Besides people got high buying capacity unlike indian cheap rider who buys car to save bus tickets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

LaBong said:


> Yes bangladesh gonna conquer India by flooding underwears in our market.



dada leave this war between captain planet n gslv mk3

dont put ur big nose inside it


----------



## Zabaniyah

gslv mk3 said:


> Ok!!good for BD!!!
> but not going to overtake India though!!





LaBong said:


> Yes bangladesh gonna conquer India by flooding underwears in our market.



So what if Bangladesh is planning to go for car manufacturing? Who said that we plan to overtake India? What has underwear got to do with this? 

Man, some of you guys reek with inferiority complex  

No hard feelings that Indian cars simply don't dominate in the BD market, okay? It's all got to do with poor marketing. At least be appreciate the fact that Indian commercial vehicles do pretty good here.


----------



## LaBong

DarkPrince said:


> dada leave this war between captain planet n gslv mk3
> 
> dont put ur big nose inside it



why should sami and gslv have all the fun?


----------



## LaBong

iajdani said:


> Kya Shor bana raha ho???
> 
> We just dont like Indian low tech junky cars. We dont like Chinese car either. Bangladeshis like class and they prefer Japanese and German cars.
> 
> Just a personal taste of our people. Besides people got high buying capacity unlike indian cheap rider who buys car to save bus tickets.



As if you guys buy brand new german and japanese cars!  

Even with the second hand cars, total car import in BD is pretty meager anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

LaBong said:


> As if you guys buy brand new german and japanese cars!



Be careful, Russia is the largest importer of those 'second hand' cars. 

I can see why Indian cars just couldn't compete against them in BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

gslv mk3 said:


> What about building 4000 kms of high speed rail?
> 13000 km of 4/6 lane highways?
> metro for all cities?



I do not necessarily agree with you. A progress and a development must not be limited to a few pockets. It must spread. The core issue is how you deal with your poors and have-nots. When there are news of hundreds of suicides in India because of their inabilty to pay back to the loan sharks, BD has no such cases. When India is infested with many gambling centers and horse racing institutions, BD has none. Our only horse race gambling was stopped by Sk. Mujib in 1972.

Your mindset is little away from other socialist minded countries. This is why India will remain always the homeland of 600 million dirt poors. I do not see why it will ever change positively when the Hindus live apart from their Deshi Achyuts. BD is different, India cannot reach our level of equality. 

Even those Hindu people who were brought from south India by the British to do dirty works have been accorded a dignified place and have been awarded with good flats in Pilkhana and other places. We do not disrespect them and their children are getting equal education opportunities like the mainstay people. However, the Hindus teach their children to bully the Achyut children in the schools. 

So, do not send a picture of Maruti (but, why not your own invented disfamous Ambassador?) and boast of Indian progress. It is not our style. To us your so-called progress is meaningless when your society does not take care of the poors. So, learn Bangladesh way.


----------



## eastwatch

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> This is a Bangladeshi company which is even also planning to manufacture car by 2015...
> 
> Walton to start production of automobiles by 2015



CAPTAIN_PLaNeT, you are a very bad guy. Why are you posting such photographs and links? Many Indians may commit suicide after reading your posts. You will be guilty of their untimely death.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

eastwatch said:


> CAPTAIN_PLaNeT, you are a very bad guy. Why are you posting such photographs and links? Many Indians may commit suicide after reading your posts. You will be guilty of their untimely death.



Not to mention Mercedes benz may also consider to open a design center here in Bangladesh and later manufacturing plant. One of my friend works at Draexlmaier who said that to me. Currently Draexlmaier is assessing the quality of the Bangladeshi Engineers. If it is successful they will go for the next level. Already there is a office of Draexlmaier for designing in Bangladesh for years now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Draexlmaier Group is a German automotive supplier with over 50 years of legacy of innovation, reliability and quality. Our products grace many of the most famous luxury cars made in Europe and USA. Our operation spans 20 countries in 4 continents, with an international team of 40,000 employees and annual sales of over 2 billion Euros.

DAB Draexlmaier Automotive Bangladesh Ltd. is setting up its first ever Technical Design Lab in this subcontinent in Dhaka. Designers will be engaged in developing electrical wiring systems for some of the best luxury car brands in the world. Individuals with electrical/electronic/mechanical engineering background are encouraged to be part of our international team and work with world famous organizations in the automotive industry. Team members will work in an enriching and nurturing environment, receive continuous training in the most up-to-date automotive technology in the world, get international exposure, and enjoy a competitive compensation package!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

iajdani said:


> We just dont like Indian low tech junky cars. We dont like Chinese car either. Bangladeshis like class and they prefer Japanese and German cars.



second hand Japanese Cars!!!What german cars???

1990s japanese cars are better than this???







A diesel powered XUUV 500 beat a petrol powered Toyota prado in desert storm rally!!!

also sold in South Africa kid!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

gslv mk3 said:


> second hand Japanese Cars!!!What german cars???
> 
> 1990s japanese cars are better than this???



They are no 1990s models. Most are 2000s models. They can even get 2011 models. 

And there's no such thing as 'second hand' German cars. All cars sold in BD are right hand drives, not left hands. All of them are sold through the respective BMW and Mercedes distributors.


----------



## gslv mk3

Zabaniya said:


> They are no 1990s models. Most are 2000s models. They can even get 2011 models.
> 
> And there's no such thing as 'second hand' German cars. All cars sold in BD are right hand drives, not left hands. All of them are sold through the respective BMW and Mercedes distributors.



*For the entire 2011, the company's sales increased by 27.69 per cent to 7,430 units from 5,819 units in 2010.*
Mercedes-Benz India December sales up 3 per cent - Economic Times

*it is the fastest growing luxury car brand in India and USA.the first three quarters (January &#8211; October) of 2010 Audi managed to sell 2535 cars*

Audi India records 85% growth in sales during 2011| ZigWheels.com
*
German luxury car maker BMW today said it hopes to clock over 2.7% growth in 2011 sales to over 15 lakh vehicles globally, including a 'good double-digit growth' in India, where it sold 6,246 units in 2010.
*

http://www.business-standard.com/india/news/bmw-eyes-double-digit-india-sales-growth-in-2011/129109/on



CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> *Draexlmaier Group is a German automotive supplier with over 50 years of legacy of innovation, reliability and quality. Our products grace many of the most famous luxury cars made in Europe and USA. Our operation spans 20 countries in 4 continents, with an international team of 40,000 employees and annual sales of over 2 billion Euros.
> 
> DAB Draexlmaier Automotive Bangladesh Ltd. is setting up its first ever Technical Design Lab in this subcontinent in Dhaka. Designers will be engaged in developing electrical wiring systems for some of the best luxury car brands in the world. Individuals with electrical/electronic/mechanical engineering background are encouraged to be part of our international team and work with world famous organizations in the automotive industry. Team members will work in an enriching and nurturing environment, receive continuous training in the most up-to-date automotive technology in the world, get international exposure, and enjoy a competitive compensation package!*



dude...just google Bharat forge

'Dräxlmaier Group is a German automotive component supplier possessing expertise in auto electric, interiors, plastics, toolmaking and logistics.'

Nothing to brag about!!



CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Not to mention Mercedes benz may also consider to open a design center here in Bangladesh and later manufacturing plant. One of my friend works at Draexlmaier who said that to me. Currently Draexlmaier is assessing the quality of the Bangladeshi Engineers. If it is successful they will go for the next level. Already there is a office of Draexlmaier for designing in Bangladesh for years now.




Dude merc already have many plants as well as design centres in India!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

eastwatch said:


> CAPTAIN_PLaNeT, you are a very bad guy. Why are you posting such photographs and links? Many Indians may commit suicide after reading your posts. You will be guilty of their untimely death.



Really???India have 1000s of R&D centrs kid!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

eastwatch said:


> I do not necessarily agree with you. A progress and a development must not be limited to a few pockets. It must spread. The core issue is how you deal with your poors and have-nots. When there are news of hundreds of suicides in India because of their inabilty to pay back to the loan sharks, BD has no such cases. When India is infested with many gambling centers and horse racing institutions, BD has none. Our only horse race gambling was stopped by Sk. Mujib in 1972.



Hyderabad ORR








Delhi Metro






you can whine








Banglar Lathial said:


> Looks like typical third world city. Every African country's train station looks similar on propaganda brochures. Real Mumbai train station as shown above.



metre guage murrir tin train

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Banglar Lathial said:


> Indian metro? Appreciated by whom? Has anybody heard of London metro ever being praised for its massiveness compared to Tokyo or Moscow, or its timeliness like Dubai or HK, or its cleanliness like Dubai or HK?


&lsquo;Delhi metro is more advanced than London underground&rsquo; - Livemint

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Lathial

gslv mk3 said:


> &lsquo;Delhi metro is more advanced than London underground&rsquo; - Livemint




*Indian media=BS. *

Garbage at the gates: Filth and squalor surround the swanky New Delhi Metro station | Mail Online



*The world is their toilet: A man relieves himself amid garbage strewn right next to the station

*




*First impressions: This is the sight that greets travellers as they come out of the station*


Read more: Garbage at the gates: Filth and squalor surround the swanky New Delhi Metro station | Mail Online


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Delhi metro not safe for us any more, say women commuters



> *Delhi metro not safe for us any more, say women commuters*



Even Indian media can not hide the ugly reality of the Hindutva radical brigades' animalistic perverted tendencies.

Modern day view of the two most advanced cities in the hub of Hindutva terror in 2012

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1489490


No place to hide. The truth can be easily verified.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

gslv mk3 said:


> second hand Japanese Cars!!!What german cars???
> 
> 1990s japanese cars are better than this???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A diesel powered XUUV 500 beat a petrol powered Toyota prado in desert storm rally!!!
> 
> also sold in South Africa kid!!!!




Your junk can not compare with 1950s cars from the developed world either. 

Don't buy XUV 500 even if it means its the cheapest best looking XUV 4448 | CarDekho.com

Your own countrymen rate your XUV500 a grand total of "*1 out of 5*" for "*overall satisfaction*'. 


No need to say anymore.


----------



## gslv mk3

Banglar Lathial said:


> Your junk can not compare with 1950s cars from the developed world either.
> 
> Don't buy XUV 500 even if it means its the cheapest best looking XUV 4448 | CarDekho.com
> 
> Your own countrymen rate your XUV500 a grand total of "*1 out of 5*" for "*overall satisfaction*'.
> 
> 
> No need to say anymore.



lol...some idiot said something



*from a reputed automobile magazine-Autocar India*

*Mahindra XUV500 review, test drive*






We&#8217;ve just gotten behind the wheel of the new XUV500, Mahindra&#8217;s most important SUV since the Scorpio. This thoroughly modern SUV is the first Indian SUV to be built around a car-like monocoque chassis. This of course means it is lighter than a traditional ladder frame SUV, has a modern car-like independent suspension and most importantly plenty of useable space between the long 2700mm wheelbase as well.*
*
Under the hood:
The XUV gets the familiar 2.2-litre mHawk engine with a variable geometry turbocharger similar to the one in the Scorpio. However, it now makes more power and torque &#8211; 140bhp and 33.33 kgm of torque &#8211; and is placed transversely. Mahindra is offering two versions &#8211; a front-wheel drive version and an all-wheel drive one. We drove the latter and we&#8217;re impressed. The mHawk engine was always known for its responsiveness, strong mid-range power and refinement and there&#8217;s more of the same here. There is a hint of lag below 1500 rpm, the turbo kicks soon after and the engine pulls cleanly to its redline. The meat of the power though is between 2500rpm to 4000rpm &#8211; keep the engine spinning in this range, and you will find effortless performance. With its easy to use six-speed manual gearbox, cruising at three digit speeds is a piece of cake and apart from a hint of turbo-whistle the engine is refined. *The XUV&#8217;s lighter weight also helps its sprightly performance and fuel economy as well. The ARAI fuel efficiency figure for the XUV is a class-leading 15.1kpl.*
Ride and handling:
The XUV&#8217;s suspension is a very luxury saloon-like MacPherson struts up front and multi-link independent setup at the rear. With the performance on tap, it&#8217;s a good thing that the XUV doesn&#8217;t display any of the Scorpio&#8217;s wayward high-speed manners. It feels stable in a straight line, the steering gives you a lot of confidence and the XUV&#8217;s lower center of gravity and longer wheelbase goes a long way in making you feel more secure. The XUV is uses a full-time all-wheel drive system that detects wheelspin and directs torque to the wheels that have grip, so it feels quite secure around corners as well. That said, the XUV is no hardcore off-roader &#8211; there&#8217;s no low range transfer case, but it does have a differential lock and hill descent control for light off-roading duty on the four wheel drive version.*
*
Our short test drive allowed us to drive over only a few rough patches, but these were enough to reveal that the XUV is both pliant and comfortable. However there is some amount of side to side movement, especially over uneven patches.
*
Style, substance?
The design is very forward looking too and, undoubtedly, the styling is the clearly the talking point here. For a start, the stance of the car is spot-on. Almost Mitsubishi Outlander like in the way it carries its weight, the long wheelbase, tapering roof and rising beltline makes this car look quite dynamic and modern. The best part however is that the stand-up awkwardness of the Scorpio is gone, and that&#8217;s fantastic.*
*
Still, look closer and you&#8217;ll see a lot of fussy detailing all over the car. The nose especially has too many cuts, the wheel arches are a touch oversized and the rear is especially exaggerated with those fake strakes on the D-pillar. There are some appealing touches though, especially the Range Rover Evoque like rising beltline and blacked out pillars. *
*
On the inside:
The XUV has a tough build. The doors open and close with an impressive thunk, the insides have a hard wearing feel to them and the design is quite impressive as well, blending both traditional and modern quite nicely. There&#8217;s the typically large Mahindra wheel, a pair of impressively detailed deep dish dials and the &#8216;V&#8217; shaped central console has a touchscreen on top. And like any good SUV there&#8217;s plenty of storage space here too. **
*
And it&#8217;s comfortable on the insides too. The seats are large and supportive, cabin space on all three rows is phenomenal and this makes the XUV a great car to spend long hours in. The second row bench however is not mounted on rails, so you can&#8217;t slide it forward to give third row occupants more space. What&#8217;s nice however is that the floor is flat and the central console does not intrude into the middle passenger&#8217;s space on the second row. With seven passengers however there&#8217;s absolutely no luggage space.*
*
Attention to detail and levels of fit and finish are also a bit disappointing. There are plenty of shiny plastic parts, some joints and shutlines are visible in places and some buttons feel poorly made as well.*
*
Mahindra has piled on the features however. This top-end W8 version gets a unique feature &#8211; voice commands for the audio system. Other standard goodies are the reverse parking sensors, air-con vents for all three rows, Bluetooth connectivity and a touch-screen system with satellite navigation (it&#8217;s got voice guidance in eight regional languages). This top-of-the-line version has plenty of safety features too. There&#8217;s ESP or anti-skid control, you get tyre pressure monitoring and with six airbags you should be pretty well protected. It&#8217;s also got a touch-screen system, satellite navigation, alloy wheels and remote locking. *
*
True value
Mahindra has taken a giant leap forward with the XUV500. It&#8217;s spacious, comfortable and attractive. But the best bit is that Mahindra has given it a shatteringly competitive price. The base two wheel drive W6 starts at Rs 10.8 lakh (ex-showroom, Delhi) going onto Rs 11.9 lakh for top end two wheel drive W8. There&#8217;s only one four wheel drive version, the top-end W8, for Rs 12.88 lakh. However, these are introductory prices and may go up in two or three months.*
*
With the XUV&#8217;s combination of frankly unbelievable pricing, long equipment list and strong diesel engine, it&#8217;s clear that Mahindra has got another winner on its hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

Don't waste time on that poster. Indulge with someone better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Banglar Lathial said:


> *Indian media=BS. *
> 
> Garbage at the gates: ***** and squalor surround the swanky New Delhi Metro station | Mail Online
> 
> [/url]



*you doesnt even have a commuter rail..........

Whine and whine*

even the article you posted says 'swanky metro station'















bangladeshi equivalent


----------



## gslv mk3

Banglar Lathial said:


> [
> Modern day view of the two most advanced cities in the hub of Hindutva terror in 2012
> 
> ChErGi's Mumbai & Bangalore trip!! - SkyscraperCity



*I said this a thousand times;she only photographed a few suburbs*


Mumbai


300 m tall tower almost completed-and 11 under construction


----------



## gslv mk3

Mumbai airport-current






under construction for 2013










mumbai metro-2013


----------



## rashtriya.rifles

gslv mk3 said:


> Mumbai airport-current
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> under construction for 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumbai metro-2013



the thread title should have been "The Rising Water level in Bangladesh"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Now Delhi

delhi airport





Delhi metro airport express






Delhi metro






roads and commercial development 






Buses and street 






Bus rapid transit


----------



## KRAIT

Guys there is already a thread on development of India and still a lot way to go. That's sufficient to shut few mouths. Leave this. Not worth your time. If you know what I mean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Somehow, this thread has become more about India than Bangladesh  

See how great neighbors we are

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DarkPrince

KRAIT said:


> Guys there is already a thread on development of India and still a lot way to go. That's sufficient to shut few mouths. Leave this. Not worth your time. If you know what I mean.



ya ya u guys have some good things

but still doesnt change much

if u know what i mean

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sidr

rashtriya.rifles said:


> the thread title should have been "The Rising Water level in Bangladesh"


that wouldn't make much different,he/she sh!ting in every thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Zabaniya said:


> Somehow, this thread has become more about India than Bangladesh
> 
> See how great neighbors we are



It happens everytime. Whats new? I have learned to avoid replying such posts long ago!



Zabaniya said:


> Somehow, this thread has become more about India than Bangladesh
> 
> See how great neighbors we are



It happens everytime. Whats new? I have learned to avoid replying such posts long ago!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

sidr said:


> that wouldn't make much different,he/she sh!ting in every thread.



Bohudin er Ovvash to! Tao b0ngsho por0mporay! Ki ar korar!


----------



## gslv mk3

DarkPrince said:


> ya ya u guys have some good things
> 
> but still doesnt change much
> 
> if u know what i mean




really???

We are in much better state than bangladesh


----------



## gslv mk3

sidr said:


> that wouldn't make much different,he/she sh!ting in every thread.



You can check who start it first



iajdani said:


> . We could better use our time and land to high tech stuffs and let the Indian do the low tech thingy for us.





Banglar Lathial said:


> Bangladeshis should avoid behaving like idiotic, backward extremist Hindutva radicals who are high on bluster and bluff, but low on achievements. That's why Indians are a laughing stock the world over, specially amongst the young entreprising, resourceful, educated and intelligent people all over the developing world (East Asia, ASEAN, Africa and elsewhere).





asad71 said:


> 1.What a lot of crap! These guys equating emerging super power China with super poor India!


----------



## Banglar Lathial

gslv mk3 said:


> lol...some idiot said something
> 
> 
> 
> *from a reputed automobile magazine-Autocar India*
> 
> *Mahindra XUV500 review, test drive*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weve just gotten behind the wheel of the new XUV500, Mahindras most important SUV since the Scorpio. This thoroughly modern SUV is the first Indian SUV to be built around a car-like monocoque chassis. This of course means it is lighter than a traditional ladder frame SUV, has a modern car-like independent suspension and most importantly plenty of useable space between the long 2700mm wheelbase as well.*
> *
> Under the hood:
> The XUV gets the familiar 2.2-litre mHawk engine with a variable geometry turbocharger similar to the one in the Scorpio. However, it now makes more power and torque  140bhp and 33.33 kgm of torque  and is placed transversely. Mahindra is offering two versions  a front-wheel drive version and an all-wheel drive one. We drove the latter and were impressed. The mHawk engine was always known for its responsiveness, strong mid-range power and refinement and theres more of the same here. There is a hint of lag below 1500 rpm, the turbo kicks soon after and the engine pulls cleanly to its redline. The meat of the power though is between 2500rpm to 4000rpm  keep the engine spinning in this range, and you will find effortless performance. With its easy to use six-speed manual gearbox, cruising at three digit speeds is a piece of cake and apart from a hint of turbo-whistle the engine is refined. *The XUVs lighter weight also helps its sprightly performance and fuel economy as well. The ARAI fuel efficiency figure for the XUV is a class-leading 15.1kpl.*
> Ride and handling:
> The XUVs suspension is a very luxury saloon-like MacPherson struts up front and multi-link independent setup at the rear. With the performance on tap, its a good thing that the XUV doesnt display any of the Scorpios wayward high-speed manners. It feels stable in a straight line, the steering gives you a lot of confidence and the XUVs lower center of gravity and longer wheelbase goes a long way in making you feel more secure. The XUV is uses a full-time all-wheel drive system that detects wheelspin and directs torque to the wheels that have grip, so it feels quite secure around corners as well. That said, the XUV is no hardcore off-roader  theres no low range transfer case, but it does have a differential lock and hill descent control for light off-roading duty on the four wheel drive version.*
> *
> Our short test drive allowed us to drive over only a few rough patches, but these were enough to reveal that the XUV is both pliant and comfortable. However there is some amount of side to side movement, especially over uneven patches.
> *
> Style, substance?
> The design is very forward looking too and, undoubtedly, the styling is the clearly the talking point here. For a start, the stance of the car is spot-on. Almost Mitsubishi Outlander like in the way it carries its weight, the long wheelbase, tapering roof and rising beltline makes this car look quite dynamic and modern. The best part however is that the stand-up awkwardness of the Scorpio is gone, and thats fantastic.*
> *
> Still, look closer and youll see a lot of fussy detailing all over the car. The nose especially has too many cuts, the wheel arches are a touch oversized and the rear is especially exaggerated with those fake strakes on the D-pillar. There are some appealing touches though, especially the Range Rover Evoque like rising beltline and blacked out pillars. *
> *
> On the inside:
> The XUV has a tough build. The doors open and close with an impressive thunk, the insides have a hard wearing feel to them and the design is quite impressive as well, blending both traditional and modern quite nicely. Theres the typically large Mahindra wheel, a pair of impressively detailed deep dish dials and the V shaped central console has a touchscreen on top. And like any good SUV theres plenty of storage space here too. **
> *
> And its comfortable on the insides too. The seats are large and supportive, cabin space on all three rows is phenomenal and this makes the XUV a great car to spend long hours in. The second row bench however is not mounted on rails, so you cant slide it forward to give third row occupants more space. Whats nice however is that the floor is flat and the central console does not intrude into the middle passengers space on the second row. With seven passengers however theres absolutely no luggage space.*
> *
> Attention to detail and levels of fit and finish are also a bit disappointing. There are plenty of shiny plastic parts, some joints and shutlines are visible in places and some buttons feel poorly made as well.*
> *
> Mahindra has piled on the features however. This top-end W8 version gets a unique feature  voice commands for the audio system. Other standard goodies are the reverse parking sensors, air-con vents for all three rows, Bluetooth connectivity and a touch-screen system with satellite navigation (its got voice guidance in eight regional languages). This top-of-the-line version has plenty of safety features too. Theres ESP or anti-skid control, you get tyre pressure monitoring and with six airbags you should be pretty well protected. Its also got a touch-screen system, satellite navigation, alloy wheels and remote locking. *
> *
> True value
> Mahindra has taken a giant leap forward with the XUV500. Its spacious, comfortable and attractive. But the best bit is that Mahindra has given it a shatteringly competitive price. The base two wheel drive W6 starts at Rs 10.8 lakh (ex-showroom, Delhi) going onto Rs 11.9 lakh for top end two wheel drive W8. Theres only one four wheel drive version, the top-end W8, for Rs 12.88 lakh. However, these are introductory prices and may go up in two or three months.*
> *
> With the XUVs combination of frankly unbelievable pricing, long equipment list and strong diesel engine, its clear that Mahindra has got another winner on its hands.





The above is just more BS from Indian media. The following is the reality, harsh as it may be. 



> Don't buy XUV 500 even if it means its the cheapest best looking XUV 4448 | CarDekho.com
> 
> Your own countrymen rate your XUV500 a grand total of *"1 out of 5"* for *"overall satisfaction'.*
> 
> 
> No need to say anymore.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

gslv mk3 said:


> Mumbai airport-current



Is this a world class airport?  No wonder Mughal Emperor Babur wrote all that about Hindustan with no charm and no sense of symmetry etc.


Here's a wake up call from your deluded media, even they do not delude themselves as you ignorant radical Ram Rajya aspirant Hindutva fanatics. 

India has three of world's worst airports - The Times of India


> *India has three of world's worst airports*





The world's worst airports to sleep in | News.com.au



> *5. Delhi Airport*
> 
> *This airport has been described as being full of mosquitoes and birds, ******, crowded, has poor signage and frequent announcements that increase at night.
> 
> "Had to change in the toilet which made the one in Trainspotting look like the Ritz,"* Moray said.
> 
> *"It was dirty, with all pervasive smell of sweet over powering phenyl which they use for disinfecting. The departure lounge has this odour mixed with that of cigarettes,"* Amit Mathur said.





> *7. Mumbai Airport*
> 
> *A lack of food and shops open at night, beyond disgusting toilets, and poor air conditioning turns travellers off this airport.
> *
> *"The heat and smell was ominous as soon as I left the plane,"* Amanda Hillis said.
> 
> *There is nothing to do at the Mumbai airport. There are no shops in the main part of the terminal. Chilled (sweated, actually) on a chair for about 10 hours...the seating area was rather dirty, *Laura P said.




*This is the state of a major thoroughfare in your best city Mumbai. *


----------



## Roybot

Banglar Lathial said:


> Is this a world class airport?  No wonder Mughal Emperor Babur wrote all that about Hindustan with no charm and no sense of symmetry etc.
> 
> 
> Here's a wake up call from your deluded media, even they do not delude themselves as you ignorant radical Ram Rajya aspirant Hindutva fanatics.
> 
> India has three of world's worst airports - The Times of India
> 
> 
> The world's worst airports to sleep in | News.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is the state of a major thoroughfare in your best city Mumbai. *



Digging out article from 2009 Its 2012, wake up, 

Delhi airport ranked second best in the world

Mumbai airport is still under construction, and its due to open early next year. Even then it was ranked third in its category! Am sure the new terminal will be among the top in its class, just like the New Delhi, Hyderabad, Bangalore airports.



> *The IGI Airport has bagged the second slot in the 25-40 MPPA category.
> 
> However, the airport has been ranked 6th across all categories in 2011 with a score of 4.72 of a possible 5 in the airport service quality index. In 2007, the airport had scored 3.02 on the ASQ and did not manage a rank in the top 100.*
> 
> According to reports, the IGI airport handled a record number of 35 million passengers in 2011 having an annual passenger capacity of over 60 million. Terminal 3 can alone handle 34 million passengers.
> 
> *Interestingly, another Indian airport, the Chhatrapati Shivaji International Airport in Mumbai came at third place in the 25-40 million passengers per annum (&#8220;MPPA&#8221 category.
> 
> Seoul's Incheon airport was placed in the first position while the Kuala Lumpur and Shenzhen airports were ranked fourth and fifth respectively.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Banglar Lathial said:


> The above is just more BS from Indian media. The following is the reality, harsh as it may be.



*Can Bangladesh even make a auto rickshaw??*





XUV500 creates history in Indian motorsports
Becomes the first Diesel car to win in the Extreme category at the Desert Storm rally 2012
Mumbai , March 6, 2012: Mahindras cheetah inspired XUV500, became the first DIESEL vehicle ever to win a podium position in an Extreme rally as it secured third place in the recently held Desert Storm 2012 - one of Indias toughest tests for both man and machine. Apart from that, the XUV500 also set three special stages ablaze by clocking the fastest time in each.
The XUV500s win truly epitomizes the essence of Mahindra Rise. Contrary to the belief that diesel cars are non competitive as compared to petrol powered cars, the XUV500 accepted no limits and emerged triumphant in the Extreme category. Gaurav Gill, three time National champion and APRC winning driver and Lohitt Urs, INRC winning driver were chosen to drive the cars under the Mahindra Adventure Rally programme. Nicknamed Super XUV500, one of the rally prepared cars, driven by Lohitt Urs proved its mettle by moving from the 35th position on day 1 to 3rd position overall on day 5, marking the biggest comeback ever in the Indian Automotive Motorsports history! On the penultimate day, over the 395 km long special off-road stage, Lohitt overtook six vehicles and the XUV500 averaged a scorching pace of 98 kph!
Commenting on the incredible success of the XUV500 on its rallying debut, Mr. Vivek Nayer, Sr. Vice-President, Marketing, Automotive Division, Mahindra & Mahindra Ltd. said, This unprecedented podium finish by the Mahindra XUV500is a testimony to the 20 Auto awards it has won since its launch! 
Mahindra was entering the Extreme category for the first time in many years and the XUV500 conquered the Desert with dogged determination and confidence to create Indian motor sports history. Keeping the spirit of Adventure going, the XUV500 is all set to make and break many more records in times to come.
Covering 3,500km in six days, the 10th edition of the Maruti Suzuki Desert Storm Rally saw the largest participation ever. This year, the first leg, which also had a night stage, commenced from New Delhi. After a round trip through Rajasthan and Gujarat, that included crossing the Thar Desert and the flat lands of the Rann of Kutch, the rally ended in Ahmedabad. This years edition had over 280 participants, with close to 50 entries in the extreme category.
About The Mahindra Group
The Mahindra Group focuses on enabling people to rise. Mahindra operates in the key industries that drive economic growth, enjoying a leadership position in tractors, utility vehicles, information technology and vacation ownership. Mahindra has a presence in the automotive industry, agribusiness, aerospace, components, consulting services, defence, energy, financial services, industrial equipment, logistics, real estate, retail, steel and two wheelers. 
A USD 14.4 billion multinational group based in Mumbai, India, Mahindra employs more than 144,000 people in over 100 countries.
In 2011, Mahindra featured on the Forbes Global 2000 list, a listing of the biggest and most powerful listed companies in the world. Dun & Bradstreet also ranked Mahindra at No. 1 in the automobile sector in its list of Indias Top 500 Companies. In 2010, Mahindra featured in the Credit Suisse Great Brands of Tomorrow.
In 2011, Mahindra acquired a majority stake in Koreas SsangYong Motor Company.
Mahindra 2012 XUV500 - Mahindra primes first SUV for Australia | GoAuto


----------



## Banglar Lathial

*The state of roads, taxis and infrastructure, in general, in a major thoroughfare in their best city Mumbai.*








  


This is a small sample of imagery from Dhaka at night

Dhaka at Night 1 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Dhaka,city night life. | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Dhaka Nights | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## gslv mk3

Banglar Lathial said:


> Is this a world class airport?  No wonder Mughal Emperor Babur wrote all that about Hindustan with no charm and no sense of symmetry etc.



yeah this isnt






*Maybe this is
Dhaka airport!! I am stunned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LED screen?
*














> The world's worst airports to sleep in | News.com.au



really???

did you check the date???

Best airport in the world - 25-40 million passengers | ASQ Awards




> *This is the state of a major thoroughfare in your best city Mumbai. *




Heritage area built by British.........
Double lol


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Roybot said:


> Digging out article from 2009 Its 2012, wake up,
> 
> Delhi airport ranked second best in the world
> 
> Mumbai airport is still under construction, and its due to open early next year. Even then it was ranked third in its category! Am sure the new terminal will be among the top in its class, just like the New Delhi, Hyderabad, Bangalore airports.




*Indian media=BS*


These airports have been ranked best in the world
The World's Top 20 Airports in 2012



> The World's Top Airports - ranking 1 to 20
> 
> 
> The results shown below show the final Global Airport Rankings in the World Airport Awards.
> 
> 2012
> 
> 2011
> 
> 1
> 
> Incheon International Airport
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> Singapore Changi Airport
> 
> 2
> 
> 3
> 
> Hong Kong International Airport
> 
> 1
> 
> 4
> 
> Amsterdam Schiphol Airport
> 
> 6
> 
> 5
> 
> Beijing Capital International Airport
> 
> 5
> 
> 6
> 
> Munich Airport
> 
> 4
> 
> 7
> 
> Zurich Airport
> 
> 7
> 
> 8
> 
> Kuala Lumpur International Airport
> 
> 9
> 
> 9
> 
> Vancouver International Airport
> 
> 12
> 
> 10
> 
> Central Japan International Airport
> 
> 11
> 
> 11
> 
> London Heathrow Airport
> 
> 16
> 
> 12
> 
> Copenhagen Airport
> 
> 10
> 
> 13
> 
> Auckland International Airport
> 
> 8
> 
> 14
> 
> Tokyo International Airport Haneda
> 
> 17
> 
> 15
> 
> Frankfurt Main Airport
> 
> 20
> 
> 16
> 
> Shanghai Hongqiao International Airport
> 
> 21
> 
> 17
> 
> Narita International Airport
> 
> 19
> 
> 18
> 
> Abu Dhabi International Airport
> 
> 26
> 
> 19
> 
> Kansai International Airport
> 
> 14
> 
> 20
> 
> Sydney Airport
> 
> 40
> 
> © 2012 Copyright Skytrax




*None of your Mumbai, Delhi, or other smelly airports made it to this list. Do not believe your BS media.*


----------



## gslv mk3

Banglar Lathial said:


> *The state of roads, taxis and infrastructure, in general, in a major thoroughfare in their best city Mumbai.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a small sample of imagery from Dhaka at night
> 
> Dhaka at Night 1 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> Dhaka,city night life. | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> Dhaka Nights | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



You are such a rats @##

Mumbai airport




Dhaka airport




Mumbai skyscrapers








Mumbai roads




Mumbai metro-2013




Dhaka metro??????????


----------



## Banglar Lathial

gslv mk3 said:


> yeah this isnt
> 
> *Maybe this is
> Dhaka airport!! I am stunned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LED screen?
> *



You should heed your own advice. The name of Dhaka airport has been changed from ZIA International Airport to Hazrat Shahjalal International Airport (immediately after BAL assumed power). 





> really???
> 
> did you check the date???
> 
> Best airport in the world - 25-40 million passengers | ASQ Awards








> Heritage area built by British.........
> Double lol



State of roads also due to British? State of taxis also due to British?

  

Keep making excuses.


----------



## gslv mk3

Banglar Lathial said:


> *Indian media=BS*
> 
> *None of your Mumbai, Delhi, or other smelly airports made it to this list. Do not believe your BS media.*



*Indian media????????????
Check that link you idiot!!!!!!!!!!*

Best airport in the world - 25-40 million passengers | ASQ Awards

AIRPORT SERVICE QUALITY AWARDS 
INDUSTRY RECOGNITION OF THE BEST AIRPORTS IN THE WORLD
The Airport Service Quality Awards are the industry's most prestigious accolades. The Awards recognize the airports which have achieved the highest passenger satisfaction ratings in the ASQ Survey - the world's benchmark measure of airport excellence.


By airports council international

Airports Council International (ACI) is a non profit global trade organization of the world's airports, consisting of 580 members operating 1,650 airports in 179 countries and territories. ACI primarily represents member airport's interests and to promote professional standard in airport management and operations. It aims to provide the public with a safe, secure, efficient and environmentally responsible air transport system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Lathial

gslv mk3 said:


> *You are such a rats @##*




You tried to make a personal insult, but like a typical illiterate Hindu, only managed to create a fool out of yourself. Note that your personal insult has been reported, so I am waiting for action on you typically illiterate Hindus.


----------



## Roybot

Banglar Lathial said:


> *Indian media=BS*
> 
> 
> These airports have been ranked best in the world
> The World's Top 20 Airports in 2012
> 
> 
> *None of your Mumbai, Delhi, or other smelly airports made it to this list. Do not believe your BS media.*



Stop embarrassing yourself. And since when have you started to care for these western zionist rankings anyways? Aren't you the guy who thinks that UNESCO is a western propaganda machine?






http://www.airportservicequalityawards.com/best-airport-size-25-40-million-passengers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Lathial

gslv mk3 said:


> *Indian media????????????
> Check that link you idiot!!!!!!!!!!*



Hindu, it is understandable you have low IQ and the highest number of illiterates in the world, and will probably be banned for your repeated personal insults without resorting to reason because your fictional media narrative widely sold in the hub of Hindutva terror is disproved easily in the rest of the world using objective data. That does not mean others can not insult you back. It is only in the interest of keeping the forum clean and free of childish illiterate Hindus and their ilk that I refrain from insulting you back. 

On the flipside, there is no need to insult your ilk - being a Hindu is bad enough, being Indian only adds insult to injury.


----------



## gslv mk3

Banglar Lathial said:


> You should heed your own advice. The name of Dhaka airport has been changed from ZIA International Airport to Hazrat Shahjalal International Airport (immediately after BAL assumed power).
> 
> *So????????
> 
> The airport is in same state
> 
> *
> 
> 
> State of roads also due to British? State of taxis also due to British?
> 
> Keep making excuses.




Roads in mumbai








taxis in Indian cities


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Real face of most advanced cities in the hub of Hindutva terror

Nothing to hide.



gslv mk3 said:


> Roads in mumbai



This is the truth. Roads and taxis in your best cities.







Why do you have to deny the truth? Is it because of shame or some other issue?


----------



## gslv mk3

Banglar Lathial said:


> Hindu, it is understandable you have low IQ and the highest number of illiterates in the world, and will probably be banned for your repeated personal insults without resorting to reason because your fictional media narrative widely sold in the hub of Hindutva terror is disproved easily in the rest of the world using objective data. That does not mean others can not insult you back. It is only in the interest of keeping the forum clean and free of childish illiterate Hindus and their ilk that I refrain from insulting you back.
> 
> On the flipside, there is no need to insult your ilk - being a Hindu is bad enough, being Indian only adds insult to injury.



Your head should be preserved after your death like einsteins.............

*The link is from Airport service quality awards of airports council international*


----------



## gslv mk3

Banglar Lathial said:


> Real face of most advanced cities in the hub of Hindutva terror
> 
> Nothing to hide.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the truth. Roads and taxis in your best cities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have to deny the truth? Is it because of shame or some other issue?



This is the truth...........

Downtown Dhaka as posted by you



Banglar Lathial said:


>





Thiruvananthapuram-a tier 3 indian city




gslv mk3 said:


> *A road in a tier 3 indian city is much better than this road you posted as a show piece road.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *this road was selected for F1 demo drive in kerala...remeber an F1 car has road clearence of just 2 inches!!!*


----------



## Banglar Lathial

World's most advanced taxis? Only if you believe Gaumatra is a panacea!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Banglar Lathial said:


> World's most advanced taxis? Only if you believe Gaumatra is a panacea!!!



Bangladesh-rickshaw traffic jam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Do not show your third tier cities, because then you can escape once caught in your web of made up stories. 

*Name the most advanced city in your hub of Hindutva terror, then I can show you its true image*. Reality about entire metropolises can not be hidden easily in this age, maybe, except in your radical Ram Rajya where they still believe Gau Mutra is a panacea and 'reincarnation' will solve all your miseries so that you need to burn your widows or whatever else you believe in.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Lathial

gslv mk3 said:


> Bangladesh-rickshaw traffic jam




Maybe you consider this better?






or this?





http://www.indiamike.com/india/mumbai-bombay-f22/is-mumbai-the-dirtiest-city-in-the-world-t33511/



> Is Mumbai the dirtiest city in the world?
> I can't think of a more littered, dusty and just plain f_i_lthy place anywhere else on earth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Lathial

The whole world needs to learn from the world's most advanced public transportation system in place!!!


Amphibious taxis?







Orderly transport?






Or maybe, what they consider "heavenly" transport?










Edit: The "heavenly" transport is so "heavenly" it is not even showing up!  

Let's try a few other images instead.







Congratulations on the world's first amphibious taxis that were not designed for any amphibious transportation (contradictory as it may sound, that's how it works over there).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Bro do not reply to this idiot who does not have even any self respect...and only prefer to remain in delusion. The country which can not ensure food for it's people, where 48% under 5 years age child are malnourished, has more poor people then sub Saharan Africa's people combined... It does not suit these people of dustbin talk high here....recent report is showing that 20% of India's people are under nourished....shame on such a country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Can somebody believe it? They think Bangladeshis should be jealous of these taxis and public buses?  






*By the way, these images are from a recent trip by a foreigner to the two most advanced cities in their territory in 2012*

Nothing to hide.

If somebody is in doubt, or need more REAL information, check out these photographs from a foreigner's recent trip to Mumbai and Bangalore - their two most advanced cities.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1489490



CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Bro do not reply to this idiot who does not have even any self respect...and only prefer to remain in delusion. The country which can not ensure food for it's people, where 48% under 5 years age child are malnourished, has more poor people then sub Saharan Africa's people combined... It does not suit these people of dustbin talk high here....recent report is showing that 20% of India's people are under nourished....shame on such a country.



I agree with the facts presented, only I can not agree that we can let them pollute threads on Bangladesh. Never. They can pollute their own territory or their own threads with their own invented delusions of grandeur. We have nothing to do with them. 

We should look forward to catch up with all the Eastern countries, in an ideal situation. Politics is a mess, that's a major hurdle.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Returning to the topic, the most prominent signs of a rising middle class is rising consumption. And what is a better and more obvious sign of rising consumption than the largest shopping centre in South Asia (Asian subcontinent) with over 1.5 billion people right in the middle of Dhaka at Panthapath?
















And better yet, an even larger shopping centre, the world's 11th largest according to some foreign media outlets (so no nationalistic bias here unlike some deluded neighbours), is already under construction. It would have been inaugurated a long time back had it not been for the poor transport infrastructure due to BAL's negligence, oversight, incompetence and corruption. 

15 largest shopping malls in the world Photos | 15 largest shopping malls in the world Pictures - Yahoo! She Philippines

Dhaka is at 11th place. No other city in South Asia finds itself a place amongst the top 15 in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Banglar Lathial said:


> Returning to the topic, the most prominent signs of a rising middle class is rising consumption. And what is a better and more obvious sign of rising consumption than the largest shopping centre in South Asia (Asian subcontinent) with over 1.5 billion people right in the middle of Dhaka at Panthapath?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And better yet, an even larger shopping centre, the world's 11th largest according to some foreign media outlets (so no nationalistic bias here unlike some deluded neighbours), is already under construction. It would have been inaugurated a long time back had it not been for the poor transport infrastructure due to BAL's negligence, oversight, incompetence and corruption.
> 
> 15 largest shopping malls in the world Photos | 15 largest shopping malls in the world Pictures - Yahoo! She Philippines
> 
> Dhaka is at 11th place. No other city in South Asia finds itself a place amongst the top 15 in the world.



Bro I heard that Jamuna future park is supposed to be one of the top 3 largest market in the world... Not sure whether it has opened or not....


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

.: Jamuna Future Park || The Biggest Shopping Mall in South Asia !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Banglar Lathial said:


> Do not show your third tier cities, because then you can escape once caught in your web of made up stories.



*Not a tier3 city???want More pics from the same tier 3 city???*



*Name the most advanced city in your hub of Hindutva terror, then I can show you its true image*. Reality about entire metropolises can not be hidden easily in this age, maybe, except in your radical Ram Rajya where they still believe Gau Mutra is a panacea and 'reincarnation' will solve all your miseries so that you need to burn your widows or whatever else you believe in.[/QUOTE]


really???
This is bejing





this is also bejing..........






*
Which is reality????
both!!!
*


So this is mumbai






*This is also mumbai!!!
BOTH ARE TRUE..........*







Banglar Lathial said:


> http://www.indiamike.com/india/mumbai-bombay-f22/is-mumbai-the-dirtiest-city-in-the-world-t33511/


http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2012/08/15/dhaka-least-liveable-city-study.html

*Dhaka has been rated as the least livable location among the 140 cities surveyed by the Economist Intelligence Unit.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

*By the way, these images are from a recent trip by a foreigner to the two most advanced cities in their territory in 2012*


[/QUOTE]

*I said this a thousand times;she only photographed a few suburbs*


----------



## gslv mk3

Banglar Lathial said:


> Can somebody believe it? They think Bangladeshis should be jealous of these taxis and public buses?



lol you posted this as your show piece.......






You should know that it is a second generation volvo B7R
we've 4 th generation ones........



gslv mk3 said:


> Buses in India(inter city)
> 
> Volvo has 16 outlets in India but only 1 in Bangladesh
> 
> Bangladesh - Bangladesh : Volvo Buses
> 
> Vovlo sets annual sales target of 5,000 buses in India by 2015 | Central Chronicle
> 
> city bus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inter city
> 
> a single operator Kallada in kerala has 50 multi axle volvos....think a bout single axle ones now!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

iajdani said:


> She photographed what she saw most. Not some photogenic panoramic image taken by some professional photographer for selling *Shining India* bullcraap.
> 
> Accept the reality and get out of your false sense of euphoria. You live in UP/Bihar, so hearing the sound of Mumbai makes you feel like distant heaven but we know how Mumbai is. Frogs of well do not know how a pond water taste like let alone sea, do they?


You are such an idiot...you must know that every city has got its own shares of sparkling Downtown and shanty towns..........Maybe Dhaka doesnt have one!!!



Dhaka is ahead of mumbai?????????
lol
This is dhaka airport





a tier 3 airport india






Mumbai!!
Show images of Dhaka that looks like these............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Bro do not reply to this idiot who does not have even any self respect...and only prefer to remain in delusion. The country which can not ensure food for it's people, where 48% under 5 years age child are malnourished, has more poor people then sub Saharan Africa's people combined... It does not suit these people of dustbin talk high here....recent report is showing that 20% of India's people are under nourished....shame on such a country.



You should be ashamed because
Your per capita income is half of India
Your HDI is low while India's is medium
Your child malnourishment is 48% and India is 42%
Your literacy rate is 56% while india is 74%
your population suffering from undernourishment is 26% while india is 22%

You should be ashamed because You cannot even build a autorickshaw............and yet you call India low tech

Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...adruple-meat-production-22.html#ixzz0Vbf3yZK9

Dhaka downtown















Dhaka buses

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

gslv mk3 said:


> You are such an idiot...you must know that every city has got its own shares of sparkling Downtown and shanty towns..........Maybe Dhaka doesnt have one!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dhaka is ahead of mumbai?????????
> lol
> This is dhaka airport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a tier 3 airport india



Now you started name calling me... You mad.

Lets check the reality. 

Zia airport was built in 1980 and was the most advanced airport in South Asia if you did not know. The airport now became obsolete for 21st century and we already planned to build another one for 7 billion dollar. We could start the work but due to dirty politics we could not. 
That does not mean we will not build it. We will build and will become the most advanced again in south asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

iajdani said:


> She photographed what she saw most. Not some photogenic panoramic image taken by some professional photographer for selling Shining India bullcraap.
> 
> Accept the reality and get out of your false sense of euphoria. You live in UP/Bihar, so hearing the sound of Mumbai makes you feel like distant heaven but we know how Mumbai is. Frogs of well do not know how a pond water taste like let alone sea, do they?



according to Bangladeshi members here

This is not good






*But these concreate buildings with algae growing on them is world class*







this is not a correct image of mumbai






*But this image of HK taken by a proffessional photographer is a correct image of HK*






Do you guys have 0 logic sense???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

iajdani said:


> Now you started name calling me... You mad.
> 
> Lets check the reality.
> 
> Zia airport was built in 1980 and was the most advanced airport in South Asia if you did not know. The airport now became obsolete for 21st century and we already planned to build another one for 7 billion dollar. We could start the work but due to dirty politics we could not.
> That does not mean we will not build it. We will build and will become the most advanced again in south asia.



7 billion airport ??? wannt that cancelled???
http://www.thedailystar.net/newDesign/news-details.php?nid=245671

*You will never claim most advanced again!!!
coz India is building and have built modern glass and steel airport in all cities
Delhi airport already has metro connection
mumbai,chennai,kolkata is getting metro connection 
and Banglore is getting High speed rail connection!!

*

Do you even have a metro rail????


----------



## Federer

iajdani said:


> She photographed what she saw most. Not some photogenic panoramic image taken by some professional photographer for selling *Shining India* bullcraap.
> 
> Accept the reality and get out of your false sense of euphoria. You live in UP/Bihar, so hearing the sound of Mumbai makes you feel like distant heaven but we know how Mumbai is. Frogs of well do not know how a pond water taste like let alone sea, do they?



Bombay is Top 10 in Terms of Global Cash Flow.



> it is also one of the *world's top 10 centres of commerce in terms of global financial flow*



Mumbai - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

More $$$ Exists here than only the Top 15 Economies Aside.

Bombay's GDP ($163 Billion) is Larger than Bangladesh's GDP ($95 Billion). 

Infact Western Suburbs of Mumbai alone have Larger Economy than Entire Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Federer said:


> Bombay is Top 10 in Terms of Global Cash Flow.
> 
> 
> 
> Mumbai - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> More $$$ Exists here than only the Top 15 Economies Aside.
> 
> *Bombay's GDP ($163 Billion)* is Larger than Bangladesh's GDP ($95 Billion).
> 
> Infact Western Suburbs of Mumbai alone have Larger Economy than Entire Bangladesh.



You idiot do you what that mean??? 1% of Indians have 10% of India's GDP... then just imagine how dirt poor rest of the Indians are...

Ohhh wait forgot to count the billionaire ... after counting them the whole GDP will go to a few only.... and rest are poor... no wonder mumbai has 60% slum dweller...

But is it really 163 billion???

Answer is no ... based on 2010 data mumbai has a GDP of 56 billion usd nominal.... so with this sort of data do not humiliate yourself...and obviously your country men as well... 

So far what I am seeing you lot got some picture and a bridge in a country of 1.2 billion dirt poor... no wonder why everyone make fun of these dirt poor Indians...

Still these lot defect open and in their wet dream think they are super power...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rashtriya.rifles

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> You idiot do you what that mean??? 1% of Indians have 10% of India's GDP... then just imagine how dirt poor rest of the Indians are...
> 
> Ohhh wait forgot to count the billionaire ... after counting them the whole GDP will go to a few only.... and rest are poor... no wonder mumbai has 60% slum dweller...
> 
> But is it really 163 billion???
> 
> Answer is no ... based on 2010 data mumbai has a GDP of 56 billion usd nominal.... so with this sort of data do not humiliate yourself...and obviously your country men as well...
> 
> So far what I am seeing you lot got some picture and a bridge in a country of 1.2 billion dirt poor... no wonder why everyone make fun of these dirt poor Indians...
> 
> Still these lot defect open and in their wet dream think they are super power...



First you say 1% of India's population has 10% of India's wealth and then you contradict by saying MUMBAI doesn't have 10% od India's wealth.. 

are u right buddy or a jamaaty ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

rashtriya.rifles said:


> First you say 1% of India's population has 10% of India's wealth and then you contradict by saying MUMBAI doesn't have 10% od India's wealth..
> 
> are u right buddy or a jamaaty ?



1st thing what I said to show the so called dalit of bihar bombay_dude what does that mean of Mumbai's gdp of 165 billion...

Then I said it is not even 1% but only a selected few...

Then I brought back him to reality by showing him the real GDP of Mumbai...

Another idiot was posting Mumbai Airport's picture.... this is for him...






Do not forget 60% of the Mumbai's population lives in slum... Dnt make mockery to them by posting these funny stuff... we know it well what is the real face of India...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peshwa

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> 1st thing what I said to show the so called dalit of bihar bombay_dude what does that mean of Mumbai's gdp of 165 billion...
> 
> Then I said it is not even 1% but only a selected few...
> 
> Then I brought back him to reality by showing him the real GDP of Mumbai...
> 
> Another idiot was posting Mumbai Airport's picture.... this is for him...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not forget 60% of the Mumbai's population lives in slum... Dnt make mockery to them by posting these funny stuff... we know it well what is the real face of India...



First off I doubt whether you even know your *** from your elbow...

GDP is simply the output/revenue generated from services, goods produced etc say within the year...where does your argument of unequal distribution of wealth even come in when comparing the output of Mumbai a city vs. BD a Country?

Next...You should probably go choke on your own spit since you havent realized that 18 million Mumbaikars (60% living in slums as per your claims) are working hard to generate nearly twice your entire country's output....think about how highly inefficient and lazy your countrymen must be...a 161 Million people with a penchant for "classy cars" according to you cannot beat a city in India!

And here you're trying to tell us that your standard of living is better than ours...LOL!!

Shamelessness is quite rampant in your neck of the woods I see...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Peshwa said:


> First off I doubt whether you even know your *** from your elbow...
> 
> GDP is simply the output/revenue generated from services, goods produced etc say within the year...where does your argument of unequal distribution of wealth even come in when comparing the output of Mumbai a city vs. BD a Country?
> 
> Next...You should probably go choke on your own spit since you havent realized that 18 million Mumbaikars (60% living in slums as per your claims) are working hard *to generate nearly twice your entire country's output*....think about how highly inefficient and lazy your countrymen must be...a 161 Million people with a penchant for "classy cars" according to you cannot beat a city in India!
> 
> And here you're trying to tell us that your standard of living is better than ours...LOL!!
> 
> Shamelessness is quite rampant in your neck of the woods I see...



Since when??? Mumbai in 2010 had a GDP of 56 billion... is ti twice??? And what about rest of the India when it is full of poor and malnourished people... still you people defect open and live in mid ages mind set when you lot let a small girl marry with dogs... shame on you backward and uncultured people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peshwa

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Since when??? Mumbai in 2010 had a GDP of 56 billion... is ti twice??? And what about rest of the India when it is full of poor and malnourished people... still you people defect open and live in mid ages mind set when you lot let a small girl marry with dogs... shame on you backward and uncultured people.



The problem with half wits like you is that you have zero knowledge of the present....
Seems nothing works in Bangladesh....not even watches...LOL!

The year is 2012 and the GDP is $170 Billion....either get with the times or go argue with people stuck in the year 2010...which based on your comments seems to be only BDeshis

How shameless do you have to be that a bunch of uncultured, backward Indians beat you in every aspect of life....
Even our Bhooka Nangas have more potential than most of your countrymen it seems...since our cities with 60% poor according to you still manage to double the output of your country...

PS: Think about this....The girl would marry a dog but not a Bangladeshi.....What does that tell you?


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Peshwa said:


> Hahahaha....somehow you have this silly idea that people actually read your nonsense...
> 
> Frankly I just like ******* with you...Its entertaining to see your stupidity on full display...LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok please tell us why....
> 
> 
> 
> .that still wont stop Indians from looking down on you...Thats how little we think of people like you...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what Ive been trying to explain to you...
> Those slum dwellers are contributing more to the GDP of Mumbai than your entire nation of "well fed, educated and high net worth" Bangladeshis...
> Even though living in squalour...those Slum dwellers are more efficient and hard working than Bangladeshis....
> How insulting for you that the output of your educated cannot match that of our unfortunate...Tsk Tsk..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right...there isnt inequality in Bangladesh...everyone is dirt poor...
> 
> That should be a moment of pride for you right there..
> 
> 
> 
> Ill take a sh!t where I want ninja...afterall Im Indian aint I....LOL!
> 
> I just left a steaming pile of bricks all over your thread...



Yeah yeah Indian slum people are so efficient why not in India people do child marriage in masses to increase their productivity...

All these can happen only in backward and uncultured India.






N you aachyuts look down us but it is the opposite... We are pointing it in your eyes what is your real position and most of the dirt poor 1.2 billion Indians...

N how 37% Indians are living below poverty line... this is how...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peshwa

dollarman said:


> Just ignore the Bangladeshis, if they think they are more economically advanced than us then there is some high delusion in them that logic wont be able to cure...
> 
> Thw whole world knows what the reality of Bangladesh is...



You're right...in my attempt to mess with this Captain Planet fella...Ive insulted many Bangladeshis here who are respectable and sane people..and I sincerely apologize to them....

My target is only this numbskull who has been dragging this for 20 pages.....

I stop here...

You win Captain Planet...until next time...LOL!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Peshwa said:


> You're right...in my attempt to mess with this Captain Planet fella...Ive insulted many Bangladeshis here who are respectable and sane people..and I sincerely apologize to them....
> 
> My target is only this numbskull who has been dragging this for 20 pages.....
> 
> I stop here...
> 
> You win Captain Planet...until next time...LOL!


Use ignore list. Best thing......

Delete your comments if you can.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

> You idiot who told you that the airport was cancelled??? This is the latest report from september that 8 site has been selected...
> 
> 
> Only site selection of such a large scale is the main issue as already investment proposal are ready for the airport. Idiot...



Still under site selection

*First lay a single brick on that project....then only come to brag*


90% of tier 1,tier2 and tier 3 cities in India have a modern glass and steel airport



> This airport will be twice the size of your Delhi airport...



Beta......... by 2020 Delhi would have 3 terminals the size of its current terminal 3

current terminal 3 is 5.4 million sq.ft

That makes 3*5.4 million square feet!!!



> Idiot... and metro rail ??? around 3 billion usd mentro rail project in now on going...



Realy????
lets see!!!

*Metro rail project work to start by 2013*

Communications Minister Obaidul Quader said on Wednesday that main construction work on the metro rail project undertaken to ease the citys chronic traffic congestion will start towards the end of 2013.

The work on land acquisition for the metro rail construction has already started. The main construction work under the Metro Rail Project will begin in between October and December 2013, the minister told reporters after a meeting with a two-member Jica delegation.

The delegation, led by Senior Jica representative Mayumi Endoh, met the minister at his secretariat office in the morning.



We already have 3 cities with metro rails..
and by 2013 we will add 5 more



> You idiot who told you that the airport was cancelled??? This is the latest report from september that 8 site has been selected...
> 
> 
> Only site selection of such a large scale is the main issue as already investment proposal are ready for the airport. Idiot...



Still under site selection

*First lay a single brick on that project....then only come to brag*


90% of tier 1,tier2 and tier 3 cities in India have a modern glass and steel airport



> This airport will be twice the size of your Delhi airport...



Beta......... by 2020 Delhi would have 3 terminals the size of its current terminal 3

current terminal 3 is 5.4 million sq.ft

That makes 3*5.4 million square feet!!!



> Idiot... and metro rail ??? around 3 billion usd mentro rail project in now on going...



Realy????
lets see!!!

*Metro rail project work to start by 2013*

Communications Minister Obaidul Quader said on Wednesday that main construction work on the metro rail project undertaken to ease the citys chronic traffic congestion will start towards the end of 2013.

The work on land acquisition for the metro rail construction has already started. The main construction work under the Metro Rail Project will begin in between October and December 2013, the minister told reporters after a meeting with a two-member Jica delegation.

The delegation, led by Senior Jica representative Mayumi Endoh, met the minister at his secretariat office in the morning.



We already have 3 cities with metro rails..
and by 2013 we will add 5 more



apo_Asura said:


> : $hit my jaw hurts ..




really stunning!!! Just world class!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT




----------



## Elmo

*Troll and face a permanent ban.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Elmo said:


> *Troll and face a permanent ban.
> *



Why "gslv mk3" has not been banned when he trolled and derailed couple of thread and Banglar Lathial got banned???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maira La

Elmo said:


> *Troll and face a PERMANENT ban.
> *



You guys seriously need to take care of Bombay_dude. All his last 101 bans were temporary and dude's still posting hate threads every other day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Anyway as my post got deleted so posting it again...

*The world's third largest shopping mall is about to open in January*...












But I am hugely dissatisfied for the delay... mostly for political reason...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lavosh1

hehehehehhe....heheheheh.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Rapid increase of tourism among the middle class people to Coxs Bazar specially causes rapid hotel and real estate boom in Cox's Bazar. Currently 65 5 Star hotel is under construction and some being built there...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Why "gslv mk3" has not been banned when he trolled and derailed couple of thread and Banglar Lathial got banned???


----------



## Shimz

Hatirjheel Project,Dhaka



 



 Airport connected Flyover



 Jatrabari Flyover



 



 Khilgau flyover 



 Mercedes Trevago(Gemiland body) Baghdad Express the operator



 Inside HANIF B9R Economic Class

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shimz

HANIF B9R Worth TK 2.5 Crore n RS 20075516 Mercedes benz SKS



 b9r b.class hanif


----------



## Shimz

Scania



,Greenline operator


----------



## Zabaniyah

Let's not revive old threads.

Instead, post such on the sticky: 
Developments in Bangladesh | Pakistan Defence


----------

